# 2019 College Football (GDG.)



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Since it’s talking season now, chirp away.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> ...chirp away.


"Chirp away" as in Rosy Finch Boyz, LLC chirping?

O's kicks yesterday @SEC (Saban) Media Days were the chirp of the town according to the World Leader. And they weren't even "fabricated" by y'all's Swamp People, Jacob, but white patent leather. Of course the head Rosy Finch Boyz deflected sartorial comment and emoted (em"O"ted) on "Yaw-yaw-yaw-foobaw-lot-of-points-yaw-yaw-yaw-foobaw this yee-ah."

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

crackerd said:


> "Chirp away" as in Rosy Finch Boyz, LLC chirping?


Jacob, I couldn't bring myself to post this lovely illustration (unsigned but probably from the pen of Roger Tory Peterson)












if it weren't for the fact that one of my other "football" rooting interests is known by the hostile and fear-inducing nickname of The Throstles.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Woohoo! College football!!
Just read the ESPN preview of the SEC and it looks like the West is the strongest it's ever been and Auburn has an absolutely brutal schedule.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I think the Aggies schedule is the toughest.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

I think jg only called for the Jacobin launch of the 2019 CFB thread so he could weigh in on Clemps' newest GA (grad analyst), Tater Tot Bowden, who arrives at "All Bran with a Lake" to pursue a Master's Degree in Athletic Leadership at 63 years old by giving noogies every day to Howard's Rock while pretending to scob Coach Howard's kno-, er, his legendary bald head. You can't make this stuff up, only part of it.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I think the Aggies schedule is the toughest.


Holy cow you may be right, Wayne. They play what will probably be the top 4 ranked teams, at least in the initial polls, and 3 of those games are on the road.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I think the Aggies schedule is the toughest.





Tim Mc said:


> Holy cow you may be right, Wayne. They play what will probably be the top 4 ranked teams, at least in the initial polls, and 3 of those games are on the road.


You're about to find out if you got your money's worth in coaching!

Keep us posted.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> "Chirp away" as in Rosy Finch Boyz, LLC chirping?
> 
> O's kicks yesterday @SEC (Saban) Media Days were the chirp of the town according to the World Leader. And they weren't even "fabricated" by y'all's Swamp People, Jacob, but white patent leather. Of course the head Rosy Finch Boyz deflected sartorial comment and emoted (em"O"ted) on "Yaw-yaw-yaw-foobaw-lot-of-points-yaw-yaw-yaw-foobaw this yee-ah."
> 
> MG


Nicely done. I give it, 8.2/10. 

That said, we can all agree with the following.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Tim Mc said:


> Holy cow you may be right, Wayne. They play what will probably be the top 4 ranked teams, at least in the initial polls, and 3 of those games are on the road.


South Carolina has a brutal schedule as well. Then on the other end of the spectrum you have MIZZOU.


----------



## DogsNDawgs (Jul 15, 2016)

Once again Go Dawgs!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Could we just all agree every team in the SEC has the most brutal schedule on earth? Haha! 

And Clempson has the weakest! Haha! 

What happened to iron sharpens iron? 

Tim, watch out for Northwestern this year in the Big 10, that QB has some moxy. No idea about his surrounding cast though.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

jgsanders said:


> Could we just all agree every team in the SEC has the most brutal schedule on earth? Haha!
> 
> And Clempson has the weakest! Haha!
> 
> ...


I think Nebraska may be a team to watch this year too. Kinda hope they have a resurgence under Frost and the B1G needs a few more tough teams, especially in the West.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> Could we just all agree every team in the SEC has the most brutal schedule on earth? Haha!
> 
> And Clempson has the weakest! Haha!
> 
> What happened to iron sharpens iron?


If you can’t tell the difference in these schedules, then I don’t know what to tell you. 

https://www.espn.com/college-football/team/schedule/_/id/2579

https://www.espn.com/college-football/team/schedule/_/id/142

Iron sharpening iron you say? Which of these does not look like the other??

https://www.espn.com/college-football/team/schedule/_/id/245

https://www.espn.com/college-football/team/schedule/_/id/228


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Tim Mc said:


> I think Nebraska may be a team to watch this year too. Kinda hope they have a resurgence under Frost and the B1G needs a few more tough teams, especially in the West.


I think all of that is entirely fair. Will be interesting to watch the bugeaters.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> If you can’t tell the difference in these schedules, then I don’t know what to tell you.
> 
> https://www.espn.com/college-football/team/schedule/_/id/2579
> 
> ...


Cool...maybe USC and T&AM can add some stadium signage such as 2018/2019/2020 "toughest SOS" or for USC...."almost beat somebody...(actually lost by 28 points)"

It's funny though....I never hear Alabama complain....????


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Cool...maybe USC and T&AM can add some stadium signage such as 2018/2019/2020 "toughest SOS" or...."almost beat somebody"
> 
> It's funny though....I never hear Alabama complain....????


That's because according to rose's intel - maybe I ain't supposed to share this, but - anyhow, from the intel received, the Crimson Tide has paramount confidence in their opening games vs. vaunted intersectional opponents Duke (neutral site - whew!) and New Mexico State (Don't dare overlook the Area 51 Aggies by looking ahead to the College Station Aggies!)

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin and Cracker,

Utah was picked to win the Pac 12 south during media days...brought 2 seniors to media day apparently...interviewed by Joe Pesci ...


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Marvin and Cracker,
> 
> Utah was picked to win the Pac 12 south during media days...brought 2 seniors to media day apparently...interviewed by Joe Pesci ...


No, jg, that's Judge H.F. Munster in the guise of distinguished jurist Fred Gwynne (Harvard '51, Hasty Pudding cum laude) hearing an amicus brief submitted by the Vatican that Notre Dame should either be allowed to continue cherry-picking ACC opponents in football, or play somebody their own size by joining the Ivies.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Week 1 slate of games...looking ahead....these could be interesting... Miami vs Florida in Orlando New Coach Diaz has that Miami swag thing...do you beleive in Felipe Franks? Miami have the talent of UF? I'm gonna be watching it.  UCLA at Cincinnati Better win Chip K! Northwestern at Stanford Brainiac game of the week...picking Northwestern Boise St at FSU Good lawd don't let Willie T mess this 1 up.......Statue of Liberty in 4th quarter? Oregon vs Auburn 3 Pac 12 teams playing in big games week 1....let's see how they do....


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Miami and Florida........kick this thing off!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Great 1st game.......little sloppy.......but very fun to see!


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

You see that block made by the Miami OL? Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Since it’s talking season now, chirp away.


Well as a person in the know, please tell me how you think Les will do with my Jayhawks in his first season?

ROCK CHALK!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Reg, the future is brighter.

Jeff, in the fourth every Miami offensive play was 15 yards......sack or pass interference.......15 yards.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Reg, the future is brighter


KU is a basketball school. KU football has been pretty mediocre for 50 years except for Gale Sayers, John Hadl, John Riggins, Nolan Cromwell, and Bobby Douglas. A couple of above .500 seasons would make things brighter.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I’m incredibly intrigued with Nebraska and Kansas. The rest is what it is. The big conferences will be tough with potential “over achievers”.
I can’t wait to see what Frost’s 2nd year produces (his OL Coach Greg Austin is one of my former players-BFND). Les will bring much needed attention to Kansas.

I CAN’T WAIT for Saturday Football!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc,
>.500 as you say, is the brighter!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Reginald said:


> Well as a person in the know, please tell me how you think Les will do with my Jayhawks in his first season?
> 
> ROCK CHALK!!!


I think he will be fine. A bowl game of any sort would be a great job. I think he can get them there. He’s as good an OL teacher as there is. I think his ability to relate to the college kids is remarkable. 

There is A LOT of intrigue from The BR & surrounding areas as far as KU’s season is concerned. He is still an overwhelming favorite down here. He’s a likable guy. It was past time for him to go, but people genuinely think the world of Les. If his offense comes out slinging it around the yard, my beloved BR might go up in flames. :lol: :lol:


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Jonathon Taylor


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

EdA said:


> KU is a basketball school.


This was as fun as fun can be, and LOUD!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpMxgpLV6nM


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> I’m incredibly intrigued with Nebraska and Kansas. The rest is what it is. The big conferences will be tough with potential “over achievers”. I can’t wait to see what Frost’s 2nd year produces (his OL Coach Greg Austin is one of my former players-BFND). Les will bring much needed attention to Kansas.


Ditto for me on Frosty and Le SMiles, but in the far-ranging CFB interest of our rtf colleague Marv and his Confucian engineering wisdom that "good ore makes good operators," I'm inclined to point out *the recent death of one of the widest ranging operatives* of all college football institutions playing the sport today, one Li Dunbai, a/k/a Sidney Rittenberg, ex- of Charleston, S.C. (but not The Citadel or Clemps, or Cocky either) by way of UNC Chapel Hill (after shunning Princeton) and The Farm (Stanford), and late of the "It's all about the money" school of capitalism after he was given a two-headed coin toss into the clink by Chairman Mao.

So it is that Our Marv will ineluctably figure out which of these CFB organizations will wear a black armband (or snakehead insignia) in memory of "Both-Ways Capitalism and Communism" Coach Rittenberg/Li Dunbai - my money is on Phil Knight and the *Zer-0-gon* Ducks as the best fortune cookie opened for business, but I also hold out hope that YBB Glenda Brown, our other esteemed rtf CFB muse (and doyenne!) might weigh in for the UC-Davis Anteaters... 

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I’m going to go ahead & take the high road with this one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

road kill said:


> Jonathon Taylor
> 
> View attachment 79310


Who?? What??


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Great day in South Kakalaki Gents! Football is upon us. Local schools are dismissing the kids at Noon today and the adults are playin hooky too. Tailgate plans and spreads have been prepared, coolers packed, and nerf footballs for the parking lot pregame festivities loaded up. Ramblin Wreck payin a visit to the Valley tonight. Temps in the 60s. Kicking off a great weekend of college football, and then rolling into an opening day (Labor Day) dove shoot with a large pre shoot BBQ meal with all the fixins and my best gal to retrieve any birds I might get lucky and knock down.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Great day in South Kakalaki Gents! Football is upon us. Local schools are dismissing the kids at Noon today and the adults are playin hooky too. Tailgate plans and spreads have been prepared, coolers packed, and nerf footballs for the parking lot pregame festivities loaded up. Ramblin Wreck payin a visit to the Valley tonight. Temps in the 60s. Kicking off a great weekend of college football, and then rolling into an opening day (Labor Day) dove shoot with a large pre shoot BBQ meal with all the fixins and my best gal to retrieve any birds I might get lucky and knock down.


And on top of all that, jg, the anticipation ramps up/soars/"stratosphericizes" for the launch tonite of the World Leader's new ACC Network with its guaranteed 3M viewers (the "M" after the "3" standing for "Male" not "Million," sorry to say). 

Nah, Clemps will get it lots of traffic - plus I'm pretty impressed with what the conference is doing internally to make the ACC net go over - friend of mine was "intrinsically" involved in this article that provides the details (and no, I ain't talkin' about Chuckie Amato at NC State).

I just hate it that Clemps is taking the wraps off as defending NC without your fellow alum Don Driggers still on this earth to appreciate it - and from my camaraderie with him to appreciate the magical NYY season as has unfolded so far in the Bronx ...

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Clemson and A&M set themselves up for a nicely hyped week 2 matchup!

Chip Kelly had chances, still needing a better qb.

Utes looked nice until sand man came by in 3rd.

Wisconsin game is tops today.

Boogs and Ducks tomorrow may be worth watching.......The Swami's "Crystobol" says Ducks have great qb(remember how much I loved him in the past) and recruits, but boogs have dline and freshman mr. football. Swami goes with "Crystobol".......

If anyone knows how to beat down a bama team(besides Coach Swinney) it is David Cutcliffe, he may attack "NOLBU" tomorrow.

JG, the dove hunting has been awesome during this cool snap the last couple of days, it'll be hot for your dog labor day. I suggest shooting today and just relax and bbq monday unlesd you got another driveway!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Sec East...umm ummm ummm.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

My stepson, who I consider my own, was in town to visit Auburn buddies and attend the game. We had lunch yesterday at a popular restaurant that is within a few blocks of the Game Day site. I was amazed at the number of people 40 and older who were in DFW for the game in approximately equal numbers Oregon/Auburn based on apparel. College football fans do not seem to mind spending money, the DFW economy appreciates that. 

War Eagle (it looked bleak in the first half).


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Geaux Tigers!!


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I thought my Longhorns looked ok, not a number 10 team, but looked decent on offense. Defense did not tackle well, but I didn't realize how many young guys they are playing. I don't think they are ready for LSU.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I think next Saturday when the Aggies visit Clemson is going to be a real battle royal. I predict the Aggies pull an upset.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> Sec East...umm ummm ummm.


Georgia is legit. The rest. Yikes. That said, UF could get it together.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I think we all can find no fault in this one. When you’ve seen things go this far south, you have to move on.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

How is it possible the preseason and SEC's "toughest 2019 schedule team" could lose 3 straight to basketball schools (CU, UVA, and UNC)? I mean...it's not like they have to play traditional powerhouses like Wyoming and GA State in addition to 2-9 UNC this year. To make matters worse, their only running TD yesterday came via a former Clemson 3rd string RB transfer that just got to campus 2 weeks ago.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> When you’ve seen things go this far south, you have to move on.
> 
> View attachment 79346


Phat Phil say, "git my lantern, git my gun, smokey have Jer treed for the mornin come!"

"Boy I laughed when they turn't smoke out.
Jer was done north of johnsonville and ol' smokey was headed south."

Whoa down jg, I judged the east's performance to be at least.......coastal.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> Phat Phil say, "git my lantern, git my gun, smokey have Jer treed for the mornin come!"
> 
> "Boy I laughed when they turn't smoke out.
> Jer was done north of johnsonville and ol' smokey was headed south."
> ...



Rose and Jacob,

You gotta go check out the USC and UT fan boards today for a laugh....pure panic...fire everyone...recruits are decommiting...fan comments are the best...I'm dying laughing over here. Check out these below...

https://247sports.com/college/south...-commits-South-Carolina-Gamecocks--135057860/

https://247sports.com/college/south...-South-Carolina-Gamecocks-football-135026669/


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jg, you seem to suffering incipient CTE (Clemps Triumphant Encephalitis), 'cause you haven't brought up 'Cutty's absence from the rtf CFB cracker barrel since the Willie "Fallin' to the Top" Taggart Error began - my intel is 'Cutty has Jerry Jones under hypnosis for the Cowboys becoming the latest Willie lifeline into the abyss, as his CFB tenure has just about run its deleterious course. But wait! - the Phats Phulmer Cup Consortium may yet see him as a paragon of calamity without the felonies and misdeanors.

MG



jgsanders said:


> Rose and Jacob,
> 
> You gotta go check out the USC and UT fan boards today for a laugh....pure panic...fire everyone...recruits are decommiting...fan comments are the best...I'm dying laughing over here. Check out these below...
> 
> ...


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jalen's first is a 2 for 2, swing plays, in stride and a four play td drive!

Best of luck to a fine young man. Boomer!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I’m trying to give FSU and our friend Cutty a pass. We used to have some UT posters here too. They both are silent these days. B


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> I’m trying to give FSU and our friend Cutty a pass. We used to have some UT posters here too. They both are silent these days. B


Based on many juggernauts experience with cupcakes this last weekend bowl invitations are already being extended. 
Serious opening weekend wins are being disrespected. 

But I would enter the "Transfer Portal" if I were the Volunteer's mascot. Never fear, there is someone that could turn 
that around & you folks down South should fear Mike Leach showing up in hideous Orange. Though I would miss his 
pressers up here, I would love to see him get that opportunity & the truckload of cash that goes with it. 

Our USC just lost their QB for the season . I hope Kelly is given the time to turn UCLA around.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Will hurricane Do Ryan impact this weekend game Aggies vs Clemson? Clemson is pretty far inland but other factors could disturb.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

2 really big OOC games this weekend. 

LSU/Texas

TAMU/Clemson


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 2 really big OOC games this weekend.
> 
> LSU/Texas
> 
> TAMU/Clemson


And that's it? - nothing about upcoming 'Bama-Aggies, 'Bama-_*New Mexico State*_ Aggies...?









Logo looks kinda like I figure our resident ore operator in his metalic heyday! Quick draw Marv - though why an *Aggie* needs to be a quick draw is beyond me, unless a wildcatter was gonna jump his okra and jalapeno acreage claim!

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> And that's it? - nothing about upcoming 'Bama-Aggies, 'Bama-_*New Mexico State*_ Aggies...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The folks I knew were into Hand to Hand combat. & I've seen the results of 
which would put most guys who play legitimized sports to shame.

I had this guy working for me that was an active union guy. Good miner & 
strong as a bull. Could take a 15' 6"x9" guide for the cages that went in the 
shaft across the sheets without any help. He was an advocate for the Steel
Workers Union to replace the Mine Mill Union. Some of the boys from the 
Mine Mill caught him playing pool in a tavern without any help & worked him 
over enough that he didn't show up for work for about 3 days. Even then he 
could barely see & he was a bruised sight in the shower after work. Guy's 
last name was Arnoldi, 5' 9", 180 lbs. He then hunted them down 1 by 1 & 
taught them a thing or two about hand to hand combat. Those kinds of fights 
are not for the squeamish to watch. 

I think most of the miners in NM would be of Mexican descent & excellent miners.
They are very good with knives.

Marvin


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Will hurricane Do Ryan impact this weekend game Aggies vs Clemson? Clemson is pretty far inland but other factors could disturb.


I think we are going to be OK in terms of weather. I do agree with you in that A&M could easily pull off the upset Saturday, and here's why. The Clemson "high powered" offense needs some time to get and find its timing and rhythm, and I don't think they will be there in week 2. We do have some frisbee cathin' dawgs, but it's gonna take some time to dial that in. I also think A&M should try and run the bawl down the Tigers throats on Saturday. New front 4 at Clempson on D and I'd test that out. Pound 'em good if I'm A&M. Hope its a good 'un.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jg those were extremely funny links to unsettled "fan talk"! Or they were until they caused me a "flashback" to....perkins.....curry.....franchione......shula.....and everyone here's favorite, dubose.(then, to be thankfully, turned down by rodriguez and nekkid bar'ed by price). These things are psychologically blocked, only to be brought to the surface by certain occasional "triggers"! Ouch, it got me!

As to Jacob's 2 highlights:

Will Joe "Burro" be the pack mule that brings a load of "Herman shoulda chose us" revenge into Austin? The zero and one Swami says.......YEP.

Clemson's dfront will be ok jg. No int's for the young Samson type qb this week(though we all know them little delilahs in the palmetto state are trying to give him "a little trim"). Mond struggles some but makes it a fair contest. However, the Swami channeled our old friend Cutty and found out Jimbo has drank too much "Cutty" this week and will likely stupor a late decision! Zero and one Swami says.......Clemson.

I hate I'm gonna miss the Clemson/A&M game......but I got a 250 yard long "two track driveway" Saturday afternoon!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Well thanks Swami, you just saved me wasting 7 hours of my life watching the Great State go 0-2 while the SEC West goes 1-1 and Dabo and his crew secure another National Championship. Maybe that castoff QB from Alabama will provide Clempson with some Sooner competition.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> The folks I knew were into Hand to Hand combat. & I've seen the results of which would put most guys who play legitimized sports to shame.
> 
> I had this guy working for me that was an active union guy. Good miner & strong as a bull. Could take a 15' 6"x9" guide for the cages that went in the shaft across the sheets without any help. He was an advocate for the Steel Workers Union to replace the Mine Mill Union. Some of the boys from the Mine Mill caught him playing pool in a tavern without any help & worked him over enough that he didn't show up for work for about 3 days. Even then he could barely see & he was a bruised sight in the shower after work. Guy's last name was Arnoldi, 5' 9", 180 lbs. He then hunted them down 1 by 1 & taught them a thing or two about hand to hand combat. Those kinds of fights are not for the squeamish to watch.
> 
> ...


Marv, back to that ferocious Aggies' logo, of the New May-hico State Aggies - featuring, if I may put colloquial words in your mouth, Sonny and his Sixkillers (shooters). Turns out Sonny's drawn down on America's favorite legitimate sport: lawsuit filing. Yes, Area 51 recon was temporarily off-limits so I went to the legal document system for further review. The "other" Aggies lost the draw in court to the former Oklahoma A&M Aggies, a/k/a Okie Lite, a/k/a Gundy's Mullet Academy & Tonsorial Parlor - yes, the two went at each other over depiction of an ornery sorry old coach named J.B. "Ears" Whitworth - oops, sorry, an ornery dead-eyed old cuss named Pistol Pete. The url says it all, almost...: https://www.stites.com/resources/tr...nd-new-mexico-state-university-call-it-a-draw
Also gives you an idea of why the Big 12 with 10 teams is superior in many things, not least of them of course, academic focus...

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Marv, back to that ferocious Aggies' logo, of the New May-hico State Aggies - featuring, if I may put colloquial words in your mouth, Sonny and his Sixkillers (shooters). Turns out Sonny's drawn down on America's favorite legitimate sport: lawsuit filing. Yes, Area 51 recon was temporarily off-limits so I went to the legal document system for further review. The "other" Aggies lost the draw in court to the former Oklahoma A&M Aggies, a/k/a Okie Lite, a/k/a Gundy's Mullet Academy & Tonsorial Parlor - yes, the two went at each other over depiction of an ornery sorry old coach named J.B. "Ears" Whitworth - oops, sorry, an ornery dead-eyed old cuss named Pistol Pete. The url says it all, almost...: https://www.stites.com/resources/tr...nd-new-mexico-state-university-call-it-a-draw
> Also gives you an idea of why the Big 12 with 10 teams is superior in many things, not least of them of course, academic focus...
> 
> MG


Interesting! The mascot is similar in facial features to "Grubby" the prospector image shown 
on SDSM&T hats of which I managed to secure 1 when we passed through Rapid City last year. 
Selling out @ the 3K level says a lot about their future prospects of leading a team that could 
contend in a conference of repute. 

Best value in a college in that state NM School of Mines. It joins several in the western part of 
our country that bear that distinction & are mining schools. Throughout my career I have run 
into a lot of folks who graduated from schools that carried the rep of academic focus & am not 
impressed by that generalization. It's still an individual thing.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Good one going on in Austin tonight.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> Good one going on in Austin tonight.


For LSU fans


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

EdA said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> > Good one going on in Austin tonight.
> ...


Not so fast , Doc.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> Not so fast , Doc.


Getting better


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Was a really nice game. Only @ LSU can you play a game like that & see people question the best D Coordinator in the country. I honestly give up trying to be reasonable.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Was a really nice game. Only @ LSU can you play a game like that & see people question the best D Coordinator in the country. I honestly give up trying to be reasonable.


You have got to honestly start trying to be reasonable before you can give it up


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We got the crap beat out of us. Our qb played miserably.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I guess I've never really payed attention before, but UT's stadium is a little weird shaped. It's like OSUs ("The" patent pending) horseshoe with out the bottom enclosed in seats. The cameras were strategically placed on that end to look back into the stadium, but I just assumed with the resources down there it would be a better stadium. Anyone else notice?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> I guess I've never really payed attention before, but UT's stadium is a little weird shaped. It's like OSUs ("The" patent pending) horseshoe with out the bottom enclosed in seats. The cameras were strategically placed on that end to look back into the stadium, but I just assumed with the resources down there it would be a better stadium. Anyone else notice?


The original Memorial Stadium was built in the 1920s. It has been refurbished and expanded several times but never demolished and rebuilt from the ground up. Think of it like a two bedroom one bath bungalow that was converted to a 40,000 square foot mansion.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darrell_K_Royal–Texas_Memorial_Stadium


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Some good FB was played yesterday. I wonder what Peterson's excuse will be this week for not being in that category.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin, What about Kelly? SDSU? OUCH?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Looked to me like the “DBUs” both had a trying evening...hmmm!!!
Good call LSU finally hiring a respected passing game coordinator. Great look for Burrow and the Tigers. Ellinger looked really good as well.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

David Maddox said:


> I’m incredibly intrigued with Nebraska and Kansas. The rest is what it is. The big conferences will be tough with potential “over achievers”.
> I can’t wait to see what Frost’s 2nd year produces (his OL Coach Greg Austin is one of my former players-BFND). Les will bring much needed attention to Kansas.
> 
> I CAN’T WAIT for Saturday Football!!!


Nebraska!!!
Two run plays, a sack, and missed field goal in OT!!! After holding CU to a field goal-WHAT???


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Marvin, What about Kelly? SDSU? OUCH?


I think he is a good coach that inherited a poorly stocked program. There was an article 
on Leach this last week showing him going 3-9 2 of his 1st 3 years. if he had not been the 
AD's hire & well known to the AD he probably would have been gone. I think that kind of 
patience has to be shown with Kelly. A lot of the non power 5 programs are pretty good &
well coached. I'd have a bigger concern if I was a Wolverine fanboy , poor old Khaki pants 
shouldn't be sleeping well at night. That is a top 10 program, UCLA has not been in that 
grouping for some time. MI only took 1 bad coach, UCLA has had a string of them, each 
taking the program to new lows. You of all FB guys should recognize that. 

I have no skin in any of these. My only interest is in seeing competitive sports. I would not, 
in my wildest dreams be a Bama fanboy.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> I have no skin in any of these. My only interest is in seeing competitive sports. I would not,
> in my wildest dreams be a Bama fanboy.


Jg, you better be careful with Marvin and his jg/Clemson friendship and admiration. I am noting a "patern of behavior".

For instance:
*A dog named "Ebonstar something or other" wins 4 nationals(2 in U.S., 2 in Can) and Marv has him as a water shy pig.

*Bama wins four national championships and Marvin labels them through a fifth as losers, cheats and never play nobodies.

Based on logical progression, by the time Treavor and Travis turn pro he'll be hatin' on you too!

(though at our ages, marvin and I may not see it.........actuarially speaking of course)


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Jg, you better be careful with Marvin and his jg/Clemson friendship and admiration. I am noting a "patern of behavior".
> 
> For instance:
> *A dog named "Ebonstar something or other" wins 4 nationals(2 in U.S., 2 in Can) and Marv has him as a water shy pig.
> ...





Marvin S said:


> ... I would not, in my wildest dreams be a Bama fanboy.


Now rose, Marv's just playing hard to get. He knows you're up there on Sand Mountain and he knows I'm from somewhere in the vicinity of Red Mountain, named for the rich lodes of iron ore, er, almost a Crimson Tide of iron ore, and he's playing it for all the fanboy drama he can whip up. You know his famous saying: "Good ore makes good operators." Or in Marv's case, Good ore makes good _*opera*_ - I'm thinking of Marv in the role of Baby Doe Tabor belting out Steely Dan's ode to "good ore:" "They got a name for the winners of the world, I want a name when I lose. They call Alabama the Crimson Tide...call me...."

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> (though at our ages, marvin and I may not see it.........actuarially speaking of course)


John, you may speak for yourself if you so desire but not for me! Other than being a little gimpy 
everything else works to the dismay of folks that think otherwise.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

No one here is gonna ask for proof marv! You the man! Lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Man that LSU/Texas game was something else. You want big games to live up to the hype. That one certainly did.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Joe Burrough was in the zone .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

At least you didn’t go the Burreaux route. Talk about things that get overplayed. 

Joe did play well.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Jg, you better be careful with Marvin and his jg/Clemson friendship and admiration. I am noting a "patern of behavior".
> 
> )


You do get SI? Article about jg's favorite team & it's coaches. My only comment on the article 
is it was not flattering in a roundabout sort of way. 

I believe it to be a parental responsibility to teach their children about life & it's many potential 
pratfalls & I don't believe that can be delegated.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> At least you didn’t go the Burreaux route.
> Joe did play well.
> View attachment 79456


Best since Rohan!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> Now rose, Marv's just playing hard to get. He knows you're up there on Sand Mountain and he knows I'm from somewhere in the vicinity of Red Mountain, named for the rich lodes of iron ore, er, almost a Crimson Tide of iron ore,
> MG


MG,
As a lad, I had a corner office atop Red Mountain. You could watch the afternoon thunder storms roll in from Walker county and across Hueytown, Fairfeild, Bessemer and into downtown. Beautiful and impressive. But when my high school buds would visit all they would ever say was, "This is awesome, you're just up the hill from Sammy's and Johnny's banana cream pie!"

Now I have a project at Rainsville and go up daily. The camera does little justice, but the Columbia River and maybe the New River gorges compare to any of the hundred miles of Sand Mountain and the Tennessee. The only problem with the Columbia and New is when I look down at them in any spot, I can't see the places I've shot 2,000 ducks like I can from any bluff on Ol' Sandy.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> At least you didn’t go the Burreaux route. Talk about things that get overplayed.


Good job keeping things understated, Jacob. Who knows but a month from now, Burreaux might be Gateaux bait. Wait a minute, gateaux are a rich dessert - maybe the 'Who D will do the sweet tooth feasting!

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Doggone it, rose - what beautiful imagery, Sammy's (owner-tested merchandise - *nah!*) and Johnny Ray's (even though Old Plantation and Demetri's BBQ man here), and speaking of Demetri's, sorry you couldn't see down below in the other direction Nautilus Gym on "the angry curve" in Homewood where Ahhhnold and Norma Rae first made their cinematic magic in "Stay Hungry" (and reportedly at a number of No-Tell motels in the area, but I didn't hear that as gospel though an old GF played Sally's double in a waterskiing scene shot on Logan Martin).

And to your list of the booming or thunder-boomer metropolii on the Bham outskirts - wish only that you had cited the coal & pig iron (Marv will like that reference) nexus of Wylam to make my nostalgia complete. You watched the storms blow through from Red Mountain, we used to sit on the next-door neighbor's front porch, highest point in Jefferson County, to watch the July 4 fireworks set off atop Red Mountain (always hoping they would fell a TV tower or two as they detonated for real fireworks). But the only gorge or facsimile of same we had was Jones Valley, Dieter Brock (QB not AFC-FC) territory. You may recall Deet as Pat Sullivan's backup at All Bran before he hied off to Calhoun County and Cocky Lite (Jax State), then to Winnipeg and eventually back Stateside where he was the NFL's first $2M man with the LA Rams. 



roseberry said:


> MG,
> As a lad, I had a corner office atop Red Mountain. You could watch the afternoon thunder storms roll in from Walker county and across Hueytown, Fairfield, Bessemer and into downtown. Beautiful and impressive. But when my high school buds would visit all they would ever say was, "This is awesome, you're just up the hill from Sammy's and Johnny's banana cream pie!"
> 
> Now I have a project at Rainsville and go up daily. The camera does little justice, but the Columbia River and maybe the New River gorges compare to any of the hundred miles of Sand Mountain and the Tennessee. The only problem with the Columbia and New is when I look down at them in any spot, I can't see the places I've shot 2,000 ducks like I can from any bluff on Ol' Sandy.


MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Best since Rohan!


Since Mett, sure. This system is really nice to run with the freak shows @ LSU.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Good job keeping things understated, Jacob. Who knows but a month from now, Burreaux might be Gateaux bait. Wait a minute, gateaux are a rich dessert - maybe the 'Who D will do the sweet tooth feasting!
> 
> MG


LOL. Had to be that guy didn’t ya??


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I’ve got nothing except UT ain’t baaack as their QB announced in January and I have never seen such an immense display of blonde hair and accessories. My 20 year old self would have seen little of that game.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> I’ve got nothing except UT ain’t baaack as their QB announced in January and I have never seen such an immense display of blonde hair and accessories. My 20 year old self would have seen little of that game.


My fast-approaching septuagenarian self would have seen little of that game due to the "immensities" cited.

As for the UT ain't baaack bidness, that lament also applies to UcheaT ("Twelvesee" as rose and I call the SEC sub-mediocrity football member based in Knoxville for the number of consecutive losses to St. Nick Saban and the Crimson Tide). Not only is UcheaT sitting at a pathetic 0-2 after two ignominious losses to open the season, they also are carrying the banner against getting bullied off the field as well. Had a hard time keeping a half-baked somber face as I read the Fake News Central (NY Times) *report on Twelvesee to the humanitarian ramparts*!

MG

PS rose and fellow rtf member BamaJeff have confirmed that Ol' Smokey, the UcheaT mascot depicted atop the article, has entered the transfer portal - and may be headed to nearby DIII institution Maryville College, where peer pressure and ethnic nickname cleansing could soon eliminate the school's current handle "The Fighting Scots."


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

By the way, Dr. A, tip of the houndstooth hat to a fellow "appraiser" of them immensities you cited - and whose oversize presence graced our respective alma maters: *Happy 106th birthday to the late great but undying and inimitable Paul W. "Bear" Bryant!*

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

One thing we didn't mention about the LSU/TEXAS game......imnsho, of the two head coaches, on that night, Orgeron was better than Herman!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> My fast-approaching septuagenarian self


Which means "on the day you were born" I was fast approaching Korean Veteran status .


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

EdA said:


> I’ve got nothing except UT ain’t baaack as their QB announced in January and I have never seen such an immense display of blonde hair and accessories. My 20 year old self would have seen little of that game.


YA THINK???
Pretty impressive sideline there at Memorial Stadium!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> One thing we didn't mention about the LSU/TEXAS game......imnsho, of the two head coaches, on that night, Orgeron was better than Herman!


Huh?? Special Ed doesn’t do anything. Swap coaches & LSU wins in a blowout.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Huh?? Special Ed doesn’t do anything. Swap coaches & LSU wins in a blowout.


In your world LSU always has the best athlete & the worst coaches.

Unlike most of us you take all the recruiting hype to Heart


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ed is the head,
His qb threw for more than Rohan vs bama,
They scored a boatload of point,
They won the game,
Ed is the head......Has Herman won a truely big one yet,
Ed was better......simple!
You don't want Herman........see me in 3 years on this..... I won't say anything but I'll smile and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

On 2nd thought scratch that statement above! When Texas fires Herman, I'll post my Brag right here on RTFCFB!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> Ed is the head,
> His qb threw for more than Rohan vs bama,
> They scored a boatload of point,
> They won the game,
> ...


Rose, you may very well be right. But a win over UGA is a big win in my book. Bowl game or not. And I think it’s ok to build over time. If Texas wins every game it’s favored in this year and plays LSU and OU closely in the 4th quarter, well you gotta give the devil his due in year 2-3 and accept the fact it’s a program trending in the right direction. That’s my gut. They didn’t get embarrassed and I’m not ready to kick Texas to the curb yet. But again, time will tell.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Fuggedabout your gut, jg, it's wrong on Herman anyhow but as our rtf CFB confrere Rock Chalk would say, today is Le Smiles Signature Win Day throughout the fruited plains of grain and previously somber waves of football shame. Put a wheatgrass-munching halt to Kansas' 48-game Power-5 road losing streak by pummeling one of y'all's lesser-est lights at Chestnut Hill. As Jacob will surely come along ditto'ing in exhortation: All hail The Mad Hatter! 



jgsanders said:


> Rose, you may very well be right. But a win over UGA is a big win in my book. Bowl game or not. And I think it’s ok to build over time. If Texas wins every game it’s favored in this year and plays LSU and OU closely in the 4th quarter, well you gotta give the devil his due in year 2-3 and accept the fact it’s a program trending in the right direction. That’s my gut. They didn’t get embarrassed and I’m not ready to kick Texas to the curb yet. But again, time will tell.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jg, Yes, Georgia was a big win.....which is why I used the word "truely". 

MG, Echoes on Coach Miles and Kansas! 2 and 1 and a road win, I like it and will be rooting for him/them.........


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Fuggedabout your gut, jg, it's wrong on Herman anyhow but as our rtf CFB confrere Rock Chalk would say, today is Le Smiles Signature Win Day throughout the fruited plains of grain and previously somber waves of football shame. Put a wheatgrass-munching halt to Kansas' 48-game Power-5 road losing streak by pummeling one of y'all's lesser-est lights at Chestnut Hill. As Jacob will surely come along ditto'ing in exhortation: All hail The Mad Hatter!


I thought BC was at least middle class?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Huh?? Special Ed doesn’t do anything. Swap coaches & LSU wins in a blowout.


Have you ever had conversation about football with Coach O? Don’t take him for a fool. He would certainly surprise you.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

It's tough to find something to brag about when your team practices CupCake Saturday. 

Which team in the top 10 is going to patent that?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin S said:


> It's tough to find something to brag about when your team practices CupCake Saturday.
> 
> Which team in the top 10 is going to patent that?



Marvin, I agree with you...Southern Miss at 11am CST is appropriate despite gigantic Elephant tears from Saban....cupcake city in September....only thing in prime time outta Bama worth watching according to my wife is their Alum Hannah B from the Bachelorette show on CBS....her ratings/attendance is higher...#1 rated TV show they say.....you decide which is more appealing...Bama football in September or Hannah B....












E! NewsE! News


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Marvin, I agree with you...Southern Miss at 11am CST is appropriate despite gigantic Elephant tears from Saban....cupcake city in September....only thing in prime time outta Bama worth watching according to my wife is their Alum Hannah B from the Bachelorette show on CBS....her ratings/attendance is higher...#1 rated TV show they say.....you decide which is more appealing...Bama football in September or Hannah B....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jg the beauty of being young & a fresh flower in the garden. 
She is a cute little thang .


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Middlin' at best round here!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Btw, if southern miss is properly scheduled for 11 am.....according to ESPN's fpi, Charlotte, BC and Tech oughta been kickin' it 'bout 8:15 am.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, their lameness in the power rankings brings CFB retribution - both ACC network viewers will now import test patterns onto their screen when Tech (Ga. or Va.) and BC games are televised. Methinks Fuentes will be an analyst/intern next year, albeit scheduling St. Nick's barber appointments and Little Debbie deliveries instead of breaking down ACC offenses (esp. given how broken down VaTech's O has been under his stewardship...)

MG



roseberry said:


> Btw, if southern miss is properly scheduled for 11 am.....according to ESPN's fpi, Charlotte, BC and Tech oughta been kickin' it 'bout 8:15 am.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

All the worthless drivel of late. Don’t worry. Mike Leach will get us back on track. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/Alyssacharlston/status/1173719322021089280


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All the worthless drivel of late. Don’t worry. Mike Leach will get us back on track.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Alyssacharlston/status/1173719322021089280
> 
> View attachment 79534


Jacob, Leach is like Les Miles on a bad acid trip.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Mike Leach & Les doing a show together would be must see tv.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh yeah.......nice games all day tomorrow......

And tonight......utes(with rifles) beat trojans.
-wolverine vs badger.....subterranean critters battle and it's won on top of the ground by wisconsin and taylor.
-gators and vols.....used to be a big one. My funny feeling is tennessee upsets. But chiggers give me a funny feeling too?
-cal and mississippi..... a fine cal d will out shark the sharks.
-huskies vs mormons......byu wins in the upset!
-ducks and cardinal.....ducks flog them.
-cowboys and horns.....this is not a truely big game, Texas wins.
-boogs vs aggies......boogs got a running back but mond will play better against this tiger d. At the end gus will find a way.......to lose!
-dawgs and fighters......it's hyped as a biggun and dawgs got a good running back too. This year's irish are, well, the irish. Dawgs win.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Oh yeah.......nice games all day tomorrow......
> 
> And tonight......utes(with rifles) beat trojans.
> -wolverine vs badger.....subterranean critters battle and it's won on top of the ground by wisconsin and taylor.
> ...


rose, how'd you manage to leave this 'un off - or did you send it only by PM to Our Jacob as pregame intel?



roseberry said:


> -rosyfinchboyzllcwho and anchoreddowncommies......yaw-yaw foobaw is secretly recorded throughout the game, and his "words" set to the nashville sound of tammy wynette's "stand by your man" - enriches the rosyfinchboyz, llc when blackbird studio releases it and s*o*ars to No. 1 with a bullet. 'Who takes a bullet, or t*o*rped*o*, in this *o*ne. Vandy in the upset.


MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Mg, maybe Georgia is that good.....but I can't seem to get old ouij, cristobal, the tea leaves, tarot cards or chicken bones to give me the dores. 

But I'll be getting a fortune cookie in an hour.....I will let you know what's crackin there?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Hausfrau's slip's showing - or his busted crotch khakis. Bucky 28-9 still in first half. Just call Meesh the "maize and unglued" yet another year under the former smarty-pants.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Anybody going to give ND Irish credit for a tough/good loss the way every one does Georgia when they lose to Bama??? Also, great game Bucky!!! Auburn looks good, and A&M appears headed to the weedwacker bowl at 11am on the Monday after the Army Navy game for their $75MM investment.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> A&M appears headed to the weedwacker bowl at 11am on the Monday after the Army Navy game for their $75MM investment.


Thanks for reminding me! My association with the university began in 1966, the recurring theme has forever been “wait until next year”. With each coaching change from Folburg to Fisher I have had to conclude that the Aggies will never be a National power. I can hardly wait to play LSU 🙈. The only good news for me, due to my wife and stepsons affiliations I have Auburn to root for, Gus and all.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc, jg comes in with a dig almost as mean as Coach Sumlin's tweet. Hey, at least Jimbo, no matter what he does in the future, is gonna be better than Coach Harbaugh! 

You and Wayne should also have some optimism for the quarterback. My alter ego has had a "funny feeling" about some really good play from him two times already this season and Swami now thinks he's saving it all up for future opponent that can't pressure and is down to walk on linebackers.(not chiggers like it was when he picked the vols)


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Doc, jg comes in with a dig almost as mean as Coach Sumlin's tweet. Hey, at least Jimbo, no matter what he does in the future, is gonna be better than Coach Harbaugh! ...


So it's on me to channel 'Cutty for Dr. A and aTm Wayne? OK, then, on to Jimbo - his buyout is probably only $56M, which could be pretty sound spending if you compare it to the $68.5M or so still coming to him. Fraudchione would almost certainly come back as caretaker coach probably on his own dime (earned from the dime-novel "inside" intel he used to collaborate on weekly with - remember him, rose? - Magic Mike McKenzie.

Yeah, ol' Dennis (77-0 Boomer Sooner!) Fraudchione would almost certainly stay on an open-ended non-contract until Sherman the Accountant had finished warming up his right-brain cells, both of 'em, so he could calculate how 4th-and-26 vs. the Eagles got him fired in Green Bay, but with a real soft-tissue landing at aTm, where he proceeded to lose by humiliation after humiliation before giving way to Sumlin for at least a lee'lo bit of respectability at College Station.

Said the other day - speaking for myself, not channeling 'Cutty - that the (Paper B)Ags and tea sippers (ut) ought to start a two-team conference, and play each other 12 times a year for determining once and for all who is the most underachieving school, ROI-wise, in college football.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Does everyone here know the story behind the A&M/Sumlin Coaching hire at the end of 2011? A&M's AD at the time, Bill Byrne, wanted to hire someone he regarded as an up and coming "Bear Bryant" to be the Aggies next coach. One William Christopher Swinney was coming off his first Conference championship game and win at the time. A phone conversation was had between the 2 parties and Byrne promised to follow up with William. Clemson's AD and the man who initially believed in and hired William was about to retire....but A&M Top Boosters including Monty Davis wanted to go with another up and comer from Alabama with Texas recruiting roots. A&M hired Kevin Sumlin from Houston, and William "Dabo" Swinney stayed at Clempson. Byrne would retire as AD the next year, as would Terry Don Phillips, Clempson's AD. Seems all has worked out for everyone.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Does everyone here know the story behind the A&M/Sumlin Coaching hire at the end of 2011? A&M's AD at the time, Bill Byrne, wanted to hire someone he regarded as an up and coming "Bear Bryant" to be the Aggies next coach. One William Christopher Swinney was coming off his first Conference championship game and win at the time. A phone conversation was had between the 2 parties and Byrne promised to follow up with William. Clemson's AD and the man who initially believed in and hired William was about to retire....but A&M Top Boosters including Monty Davis wanted to go with another up and comer from Alabama with Texas recruiting roots. A&M hired Kevin Sumlin from Houston, and William "Dabo" Swinney stayed at Clempson. Byrne would retire as AD the next year, as would Terry Don Phillips, Clempson's AD. *Seems all has worked out for everyone.*


I'll say it has, jg! - especially with Tater Tot B., analyst-intern/Masters candidate in Athletic Leadership at age 63, set to become y'all's new AD and finish his brother Tommy's outstanding life work at Clemps! In fact, I heard y'all are about to rename IPTAY, the school's notable grub and graft machine after him (IPTATER) before he even finishes his degree!

MG


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Glad Sumlin’s gone and giving Coach Fisher a couple of classes. Insiders have shared that the discipline factor has greatly improved since Coach Fisher has shown up.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Guys, I don't want to make too much outta the A&M deal. I just think it's healthy to look in the mirror sometimes and reflect on what you see. Especially if the mirror says 7-5 at best for $75MM. I think it's ok to wonder what would A&M look like right now had Dabo been hired to start the 2012 season down, no no....excuse me....OVER....not Down....there in Texas. That's the same year they started the SEC I believe. What would the A&M culture look like today? LSU has been up and down as has Auburn. Dabo has done ok at Clemandson with limted resources in a dirt crossroads part of SC. I think his vision would have sold and done great with all those resources over there in Aggie Land. You never know, just food for thought.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Guys, I don't want to make too much outta the A&M deal. I just think it's healthy to look in the mirror sometimes and reflect on what you see.


My mirror is getting dingy, the images are blurred, and my eyesight is failing but what I see is another 7-5, 8-4, or 9-3 team that will finish third or fourth in the SEC West and play in the Planters Peanut Bowl 😳


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Agree!!!
Something just seems to be missing. Ags just don’t seem to be very physical!!!



EdA said:


> My mirror is getting dingy, the images are blurred, and my eyesight is failing but what I see is another 7-5, 8-4, or 9-3 team that will finish third or fourth in the SEC West and play in the Planters Peanut Bowl &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah something is missing. It’s Kellen Mond MIA in big games.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

David Maddox said:


> Agree!!!!


Doc I dont agree , your mirrors ain't that dingy!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

They say that he is very mentally prepared every week. Ok, but He’s a little soft physically!!!




QUOTE=Jacob Hawkes;2175426]Yeah something is missing. It’s Kellen Mond MIA in big games.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kftopgun (Mar 24, 2009)

The offensive line is offensive and regularly getting their asses kicked. Mond is kinda dumb I'm afraid


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Mond has been referred to as a film room junkie with exceptional understanding of defenses, but being smart in the video room doesn’t necessarily transfer to the field. Trust me. I learned that at some point during 35 yrs of coaching 6A high school football-LOL!!!
Smart with talent doesn’t always depict a WINNER!!!
OL needs to improve and they need to be more consistent running the ball!!!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

crackerd said:


> Said the other day - speaking for myself, not channeling 'Cutty - that the (Paper B)Ags and tea sippers (ut) ought to start a two-team conference, and play each other 12 times a year for determining once and for all who is the most underachieving school, ROI-wise, in college football.
> 
> MG


 Good grief Crackerd. More than half of TX is upset. Now you need to change your address! Switching the 2nd and 3rd numbers on the address ought to be enough to confuse folks from both schools. They'll think you've moved.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> Good grief Crackerd. More than half of TX is upset. Now you need to change your address! Switching the 2nd and 3rd numbers on the address ought to be enough to confuse folks from both schools. They'll think you've moved.


So I should be c_*ar*_ckerd, Eric? 'Fraid I don't know my cryptography very well, despite any perceived leanings toward Langley. But I would hope in my alienation of >50% the Lone Star State, it's clear to the rtf CFB masses that the program on the rise in Tejas is mucho gracias about the others' DEmise. That would be Incarnate Word U. - so long as they're not taking *their* incarnate words from Fraudchione's trips to the confession booth! 

MG


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

“SATURDAYS IN THE SOUTH”
A must see documentary over college football in the South. Incredible!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ohio State, LSU and Oklahoma are playing LIGHTS OUT FOOTBALL.

Clemson has had its annual "close one" and will peak in early January, by design. Alabama can't run the ball or stop the run,.

The boogs look strong too. A great and interesting weekend.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Ohio State, LSU and Oklahoma are playing LIGHTS OUT FOOTBALL.
> 
> Clemson has had its annual "close one" and will peak in early January, by design. Alabama can't run the ball or stop the run,.
> 
> The boogs look strong too. A great and interesting weekend.


rose, in case Our jg is languishing in self-pity from the Chapel Hill hiccup, he should know that there's new nomenclature to augment the old term that pays tribute to his team: "A Close Case of Clempsoning" - but ol' jg also has to remember, close only counts in horseshoes, hand grenades and Hunter Renfrew's DOB from the 1940s... . And oh, yeah, Justyn Ross is as good if not better than any-passcatching-body 'Bama puts out there - rock, paper, scissors or thermonuclear pair of hands notwithstanding ... . I keep conveniently trying to forget where he hails from.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The pac12 makes a strong leap forward in recruiting today.

Is it a case of "if you can't win, change the rules" or "even though we're a bunch of communist/anarchist/anti-capitalists, this is one area capitalism should prevail"?

IDK?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> The pac12 makes a strong leap forward in recruiting today.
> 
> Is it a case of "if you can't win, change the rules" or "even though we're a bunch of communist/anarchist/anti-capitalists, this is one area capitalism should prevail"?
> 
> IDK?


A subject worthy of it's own thread on Potus!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> The pac12 makes a strong leap forward in recruiting today.
> 
> Is it a case of "if you can't win, change the rules" or "even though we're a bunch of communist/anarchist/anti-capitalists, this is one area capitalism should prevail"?
> IDK?


Why bother with legitimizing paying college athletes just do what has been done for the past 50 years, pay them under the table with laundered money and nonexistent jobs and be sure the sanctioning organization looks the other way unless you are SMU.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

crackerd said:


> rose, in case Our jg is languishing in self-pity from the Chapel Hill hiccup, he should know that there's new nomenclature to augment the old term that pays tribute to his team: "A Close Case of Clempsoning" - but ol' jg also has to remember, close only counts in horseshoes, hand grenades and Hunter Renfrew's DOB from the 1940s... . And oh, yeah, Justyn Ross is as good if not better than any-passcatching-body 'Bama puts out there - rock, paper, scissors or thermonuclear pair of hands notwithstanding ... . I keep conveniently trying to forget where he hails from.
> 
> MG


Yes sir, I'd love to tell you I'm not concerned after this week's performance, but I can't do that. Ugly...Ugly...Ugly. I did have a fireside chat with Dabo after Church Sunday, and he assured me that all the Espn analysts, talking heads, naysayers, newspaper clips, etc from this weekend would be running on a loop nonstop in the Clempson locker rooms as they prepare for October and beyond in the familiar roll as underdog.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Why bother with legitimizing paying college athletes just do what has been done for the past 50 years, pay them under the table with laundered money and nonexistent jobs and be sure the sanctioning organization looks the other way unless you are SMU.


Damn right! You agree with me and tebow.

But hey, wait a minute.........i would submit that, as a fan of a team who spent almost a decade with 75 scholarships, they have occasionally imposed penalties beyond the ponies.

Has Tim's team had any encounters with enforcement?
Ol' Miss(last couple), southern cal vacating the natty plus sanctions, Penn state.........


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Damn right! You agree with me and tebow.
> 
> But hey, wait a minute.........i would submit that, as a fan of a team who spent almost a decade with 75 scholarships, they have occasionally imposed penalties beyond the ponies.
> 
> ...


SMU’s transgressions were no more severe (and probably less) but their penalty far exceeded that suffered by any of the aforementioned violators. It has taken more than 30 years for the football program to recover if they indeed have or ever will. The fat cats have just learned to hide things better.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Why bother with legitimizing paying college athletes just do what has been done for the past 50 years, pay them under the table with laundered money and nonexistent jobs and be sure the sanctioning organization looks the other way unless you are SMU.


LSU gives out a scholarship & nothing more. By the book & to the T!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU gives out a scholarship & nothing more. By the book & to the T!!


The problem has always been what the boosters do not what the schools do.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> The problem has always been what the boosters do not what the schools do.


Cannae wait for the new *Zer-0-gon* University Phil Knight College of Athletics at Big Sur, Calif.! *Nickname: The Nike Cash-and-Carry Warriors!
*
MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> SMU’s transgressions were no more severe (and probably less) but their penalty far exceeded that suffered by any of the aforementioned violators. It has taken more than 30 years for the football program to recover if they indeed have or ever will. The fat cats have just learned to hide things better.


I'm sure you know this. There are national awards named after former SMU players. While not a FB fan 
I was around when they had their great teams, they are a long way from being there at this point. Even 
Forrest Gregg could not make that happen, though I believe that unlike Baylor, SMU was embarrassed by 
what transpired. 



crackerd said:


> Cannae wait for the new *Zer-0-gon* University Phil Knight College of Athletics at Big Sur, Calif.! *Nickname: The Nike Cash-and-Carry Warriors!
> *
> MG


Back when a million $ was still serious money an alumnus of one of the North Central Conferences perennial 
underachievers offered that amount if the school could gain recognition in a major sport. Said school sweet 
talked 15 All something or other's into enrolling. & of the 15 were 6'5" or greater including one @ 6' 11" who 
could shoot with both hands. 

Illegal recruiting is not new, I was recruited my senior year of HS to move schools. Would you hire someone 
who fell for one of those schemes? I certainly wouldn't>

This was during the time frame when freshmen could not play Varsity, though in mock games it was Frosh 3 
- Varsity 1. The AD took it upon himself to coach us. By the end of the year only 7 of the recruited class were
still in school, partly poor coaching & some of us were in the draft column as Korea was active. My job was to 
work in the boiler room every other night from 5 to 10 & check the boiler guage every 1/2 hour. The one guy 
who stayed was MVP of the NCC his Junior & Senior year though the team finished in the cellar both years. It 
was not the 6' 11" guy. 

I can see big autograph sessions in the SEC where the money comes from too many sources to make it worth 
investigating. Too much from one source would be something a school would want to shy away from. On that 
basis I see the SEC winning the Money show.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> The problem has always been what the boosters do not what the schools do.


I was being facetious. The schools aren’t naive to big money boosters. They practically setup the arrangement.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

How's about them gators yesterday? Impressive win.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Florida “D’d up” yesterday!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> How's about them gators yesterday? Impressive win.


Chomp chomp


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> How's about them gators yesterday? Impressive win.


Game Of The Week here in The BR on Saturday. Maybe I’m completely wrong, but this is the 1st time in years I’ve been confident in my team against the gayturds. The eye test says LSU cruises, but it’s hard to pick that in this series. That said, I trust my eyes in this one. LSU big.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Game Of The Week here in The BR on Saturday. Maybe I’m completely wrong, but this is the 1st time in years I’ve been confident in my team against the gayturds. *The eye test says LSU cruises, but it’s hard to pick that in this series. That said, I trust my eyes in this one. LSU big.*


Why, wouldn't you know it! - I've heard that song featuring Our Jacob, gonna be a big hit on the Bayou. "Jacob He Got Eddie Orgeron Eyes," Clifton Chenier zydeco remix backed by Boozoo (but not The Chief) Chavis on the squeezebox.

Personally thought Gator D looked the best I've seen in the SEC in a few years, first level, second level and back end especially. Though that may have been in large part because All Bran's $50M high school head coach Malzahn was running his Malzo Ball Soup high school offense.

MG


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

roseberry said:


> How's about them gators yesterday? Impressive win.


It's nice to be relevant again. Saturday should be fun.

Buck


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Alabama is only an 18 point favorite this weekend.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Alabama is only an 18 point favorite this weekend.


That's because 'Bama brings out the best in Mond - alas the best in him only shows up once a year, vs. same.

Also, my intel is Reveille's undergoing live bite training this week with simulation of Tua's plant ankle from Corps of Cadets malcontents and slackers under covert ops orders from ex-officio 12th man General Gates. ...

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

[Rick Karle: Best quote of the football weekend goes to ex-Bama star Jalen Hurts] http://va.topbuzz.com/s/SwmQQk


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> [Rick Karle: Best quote of the football weekend goes to ex-Bama star Jalen Hurts] http://va.topbuzz.com/s/SwmQQk


But rose he could've just as easily (and more definitively!) said (without spoiling your link for our confreres) "I'm sure I'll be the only OU Heisman Trophy winner ever to have played in the ..." you know "...so I'll be alright." Or "I'll be _*aight*_" throwing some shade at St. Nick.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Watched me some Big10 football this weekend Tim. I came away thoroughly impressed. Michigan and THE OSU are 2 of the best and there is no denying it. Seriously never seen 2 more dynamic and thoroughly entertaining groups on the field than I did this weekend.....

You guys sure know how to run a marching band....








The Ohio State University Marching Band pays tribute to America's space history with halftime performance


Michigan pre game band performance was awesome too!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TVcKYpZrj0


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> [Rick Karle: Best quote of the football weekend goes to ex-Bama star Jalen Hurts] http://va.topbuzz.com/s/SwmQQk


rose, best All Bran meme of the football weekend and possibly the season - the Gus Bus with "transmission problems."

Suppose he's still got his gullwing BMW to fall back into on the way out of the cow pasture...

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that meme mg!

Btw, Mr. Art Clarkson passed away today. A sports giant in Birmingham, he brought the Barons back in '81. He was always "the P.T. Barnum" of minor league sports and was always able to sell me a sponsorship to the Barons, Bulls, et al, when I was in the market.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Game Of The Week here in The BR on Saturday. Maybe I’m completely wrong, but this is the 1st time in years I’ve been confident in my team against the gayturds. The eye test says LSU cruises, but it’s hard to pick that in this series. That said, I trust my eyes in this one. LSU big.


Jacob, on this one I couldn't agree more with you. In fact, I'd go ahead and lock down Cajun Shrek/Orjeron for a long term deal before someone else snaps him up. Don't let Allbran 1 up with the buyouts, go big or go home....10 year extension with a $75M buyout to show the SEC who is boss sounds 'bought rite to me.









Pinterest


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Ummmm, I didn’t say anything about a contract extension. The post was merely my observation of the 2 teams & how I see it playing out Saturday night. Don’t confuse me with a fan of the shrimp boat captain.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Ummmm, I didn’t say anything about a contract extension. The post was merely my observation of the 2 teams & how I see it playing out Saturday night. Don’t confuse me with a fan of the shrimp boat captain.


Jacob, don't be sour fiscal purple and gold grapes! Shrimp boat fleet is but a tiny speck of the Rosy Finch Boyz LLC conglomerate, so no contract extension needed for Yaw-Yaw Foobaw. I have it on good authority that he will be paying his own salary the next 25 years forking over a nominal $1 a year to save the state's leading academic institution...wait a minute, we're talking LSU not Tulane here...to save the Huey P. "Kingfish" Long Lycee a little dough. I'm thinking that will pay for another 25,000 seats at the soon-to-be-renamed Yaw-Yaw Foobaw Mega-Death Valley.

By the way I'm only sharing these promotional ideas with you out of deference to rose's post about the inimitable Art Clarkson -



roseberry said:


> ...Mr. Art Clarkson passed away today. A sports giant in Birmingham, he brought the Barons back in '81. He was always "the P.T. Barnum" of minor league sports and was always able to sell me a sponsorship to the Barons, Bulls, et al, when I was in the market.


- he was the Bill Veeck and Leach the Pirate and Abe Saperstein of the Globies all rolled into one albeit at the minor league level. A star as rose sagely noted. (rose, believe Mr. Clarkson also hired my man Tom Luginbill as a younger 20-something head coach for the Tennessee Valley Vipers of af2 before ESPN put Loogs to work.) For nostalgia's sake, rose, I knew Art's immediate predecessor with the Birmingham then-A's of the Southern League, Glynn West. He was put in place, if I recall correctly, by then-Kansas City Athletics later Oakland A's owner Charlie O. Finley, and _*his*_ predecessor as GM again if I recall correctly was a 23-year-old named Paul W. Bryant Jr., whose Daddy was a friend of my old buddy Mr. Finley, and who is now head of the University of Alabama board of trustees. I mention all that for Jacob's edification - and anxiety! - because you never know when Cub might want to starting look to hire a successor for St. Nick Saban and who knows but that he might reach out to the Rosy Finch Boyz LLC foobaw mastermind. Especially since 'Bama has done so well for so many years now with another ex-LSU coach leading the way...

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Ummmm, I didn’t say anything about a contract extension. The post was merely my observation of the 2 teams & how I see it playing out Saturday night. Don’t confuse me with a fan of the shrimp boat captain.


Your doubts on coach O are well documented (as are mine). I'm just sayin the fan base is ridin' high right now, as they should be. Offense looks best ever...D is strong. The cold beers and beverages in the Bayou are tasting better and better....and sometimes poor decisions get made when we are wee bit tipsy....I think his contract only has 4 years left after this season, and his agent is on the horn right now with the AD sayin he needs to be upped to help in "recruiting" and it's time to:


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Pretty sure Coach O had a big say in the new collaboration of Brady and Ensminger.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

It would be hard to argue that coach O has not exceeded expectations to this point. He could well be the perfect fit down there.

Honest mid week question for the board considering his week's matchups.....For the next 10 years, who would you rather have has your head Coach? Dan Mullen or Coach O? Or we could even pull in the TX big 2 and give you the option of Fisher or Herman....Jacob????


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> It would be hard to argue that coach O has not exceeded expectations to this point. He could well be the perfect fit down there.
> 
> Honest mid week question for the board considering his week's matchups.....For the next 10 years, who would you rather have has your head Coach? Dan Mullen or Coach O? Or we could even pull in the TX big 2 and give you the option of Fisher or Herman....Jacob????


I’ll take Lincoln Riley


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Jacob, don't be sour fiscal purple and gold grapes! Shrimp boat fleet is but a tiny speck of the Rosy Finch Boyz LLC conglomerate, so no contract extension needed for Yaw-Yaw Foobaw. I have it on good authority that he will be paying his own salary the next 25 years forking over a nominal $1 a year to save the state's leading academic institution...wait a minute, we're talking LSU not Tulane here...to save the Huey P. "Kingfish" Long Lycee a little dough. I'm thinking that will pay for another 25,000 seats at the soon-to-be-renamed Yaw-Yaw Foobaw Mega-Death Valley.
> 
> By the way I'm only sharing these promotional ideas with you out of deference to rose's post about the inimitable Art Clarkson -
> 
> MG


*Tip of the cap*

Well played. Well played indeed. 




jgsanders said:


> Your doubts on coach O are well documented (as are mine). I'm just sayin the fan base is ridin' high right now, as they should be. Offense looks best ever...D is strong. The cold beers and beverages in the Bayou are tasting better and better....and sometimes poor decisions get made when we are wee bit tipsy....I think his contract only has 4 years left after this season, and his agent is on the horn right now with the AD sayin he needs to be upped to help in "recruiting" and it's time to:


I doubt our current AD will make a knee jerk reaction. Joe Alleva would have.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> It would be hard to argue that coach O has not exceeded expectations to this point. He could well be the perfect fit down there.
> 
> Honest mid week question for the board considering his week's matchups.....For the next 10 years, who would you rather have has your head Coach? Dan Mullen or Coach O? Or we could even pull in the TX big 2 and give you the option of Fisher or Herman....Jacob????


I’ll go in order. 

Tom Herman/Jimbo

Honestly don’t care which one. 

Then Cousin Fricking Eddie. 























Then the shrimp boat captain.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’ll go in order.
> 
> Tom Herman/Jimbo
> 
> ...


I don't see where your top two have done any better at their new schools than your current coach. hahahaha


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

What they were left, one started wayyyy earlier, & both have recruited better since being named HC.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> What they were left, one started wayyyy earlier, & both have recruited better since being named HC.


Seems to me that LSU is ranked higher than the other two, correct me if I'm wrong but beat one of them this year, yet both have recruited better. HUH?

If they have both recruited better in your mind perhaps the one you throw to the curb is doing a better job of coaching?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Gotta be rough to be one of the gung-ho LSU fan's who became so emotionally invested in running Coach O off.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Rick Hall said:


> Gotta be rough to be one of the gung-ho LSU fan's who became so emotionally invested in running Coach O off.


Cut Our Jacob some 'cane, er, slack, Rick - he's been pining down the years for the return of Gerry DiNardo! And, c'mon: DiNardo's rested, relaxed, always been tanned - and READY for Red Stick redux.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm on the Coach O(for offense) train!

Jimbo and tom both play this week, one will win, one will lose.....swami says you may be surprised which is which!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I'm on the Coach O(for offense) train!
> 
> Jimbo and tom both play this week, one will win, one will lose.....swami says you may be surprised which is which!


O swami, please predict (deign) that 'Bama's punting average will exceed 17.7 yards per kick. Winning or losing is irrelevant when your punter can't kick the length of a Monopoly board, much less flip field position from your own 25 yard line!

Or should that be:

O swami, please predict (deign) that 'Bama will never punt again because Nick Saban has insisted that this aspect of CFB be outlawed because of his team's inefficiencies in the mechanics of football meeting inner arch. (Well, that can't be entirely true, since "will-o'-the-wisp" JK Scott is only averaging about 55+ yards per punt and a half-hour of hang-time for Green Bay).

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I'm on the Coach O(for offense) train!
> 
> Jimbo and tom both play this week, one will win, one will lose.....swami says you may be surprised which is which!


Let’s be realistic Swami, Tom loses to Air Raid Lincoln Riley and Jimbo loses to Saban again.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Agreed!!!
Jumbo needs at least another recruiting class.
Some interygames on schedule this weekend.



EdA said:


> Let’s be realistic Swami, Tom loses to Air Raid Lincoln Riley and Jimbo loses to Saban again.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Mg, the punting solution unfortunately is......just "go for it".

Doc and Dave, these night visions are a curse and may be unreliable in light of the cabrito tamales and brown mole' the framers served for lunch yesterday, heated on the metal crawl space door burning scrap treated lumber.

It was a "funny feeling"......we'll see?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Reginald said:


> Seems to me that LSU is ranked higher than the other two, correct me if I'm wrong but beat one of them this year, yet both have recruited better. HUH?
> 
> If they have both recruited better in your mind perhaps the one you throw to the curb is doing a better job of coaching?


Go back & look @ when Ed was brought on staff & what position he held. He was intern HC for 2/3 of the year before Tom Herman was ever on staff @ Texas. Look @ where both programs were & what has happened since. 

Jimbo beat LSU in Year 1. Off the top of my head, LSU hadn’t lost that game since R.C. Slocum was @ TAMU. Look @ where TAMU was when Jimbo took over & where LSU was when Ed did. 

Now look @ where all 3 have finished in National Recruiting Services since they were brought in. Literally none of this is my opinion. It’s simply the facts.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Rick Hall said:


> Gotta be rough to be one of the gung-ho LSU fan's who became so emotionally invested in running Coach O off.


Not rough @ all. I can enjoy the year & still be objective about the situations in question.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Great head coaches are only as good as those in which he surrounds himself.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> Great head coaches are only as good as those in which he surrounds himself.


Absolutely, that's why Our Jacob noted of Coach O:



Jacob Hawkes said:


> He was intern HC for 2/3 of the year


Jacob really meant he was in line to be Saban's next *HC intern* if the 'Who hadn't seen the Rosy Finch Boyz LLC light and retained him on that lifetime contract to be announced the second week of November - why, at 'Bama he would have fit right in with the other *HC interns* Saban has in his stable, Botch Jones, Major Apple(s)hite, Mike Stoops, etc.

MG


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a point MG.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> Just a point MG.


No worries, just being a little snide with Jacob's labeling of Ed O. as intern HC sted of interim HC - though it must be said that 'Bama scores lots of points thanks to Saban's interns, even though he's only called Botch Jones an "intern," the rest of 'em being "off-field analysts."

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I will by yelling for the Aggies.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Our oldest went to aTm and I’ve been a fan for years. I’m a fan of SEC football...period!!! I coached LSU’s RT on offense. I pull for him every week. Watch his every play multiple times. Was a “Bear” Bryant fan as a youngster. Was married to an Auburn girl. So I’m really all about the games. Not any specific teams. Watch all SEC games every week. 

Sorry, but I think the Aggies have no shot!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> Sorry, but I think the Aggies have no shot!!!


Unless the Alabama starters tangle with some tainted meat at their pregame meal. Diarrhea = the great equalizer


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

True!!!
aTm secondary will see possibly the best crew of receivers in the country!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I saw jacob holding up a fathead picture of coach o on game day just now.

Jalen looks good on first drive in "big game".


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw jacob holding up a fathead picture of coach o on game day just now.


_*Finch*_head picture, rose, but not just any finchhead picture for Our Jacob, or an Atticus Finch-head picture, but a Rosy Finch-head fathead picture of Coach O You Rosy Finch Boyz LLC NC contenders!

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

All is right in the world. Down goes Uga. Sec eats their own. Wait, didn’t UNC beat USC....just spit ballin’


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

The Gators finally have a QB and look like the real deal. Great game in Death Valley.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

I jinxed the poor kid, as soon as I hit send he threw a pick!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> I jinxed the poor kid, as soon as I hit send he threw a pick!


Given the givens, I thought he played a remarkable game.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

What some football!

Trojans come back!
Badgers roll big!
Gamecocks with a "history" win!
Vols......whew!
Jalen/Sooners behind the back, horns down!
LSU and Florida with the best/most entertaining game this year!(accept for Louisville/Wake or Memphis/Temple)

All this......but guess what happened to me? Work all morning on '18 return and jobsite visits, settle in with a snippet of OU/Tex and early A&M/Bama. Then at 3:30 Mrs. Sherry says, "Get your suit on.....we're leaving for the wedding in 15 minutes!" 

What? Who does this? I admit it was a lovely service, on a gorgeous fall sunset evening, by that pond on Sand Mountain. At ten minutes after 5:00 the guy sitting beside me said, "do you think they're watching the game?" Then I responded that it was an open week for Auburn. He said, "Right......only a bunch of boogs would do this!"

Btw Jimmy the Greek never had a miss like the Swami had this week. But I don't think he was out eating goat meat with minority groups for lunch either?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> What some football!
> 
> Trojans come back!
> Badgers roll big!
> ...


Broke my leg a couple of weeks ago, nothing bad just booted & rest , so I have been watching & analyzing 
possibly more than I should. 

AL - I'm not impressed, they will lose to LSU
Clempson - how does a team continue to get rated so high playing a ND schedule? 
LSU - see above
OSU - has played what quality opponent? 
OK - if they are not in the Final 4 something is grossly wrong
WI - do they meet OSU?
ND - fortunately Clay Helton is easy to out-coach!
TX - the Horns have a long way to go. While not outscored by much they were really outplayed. 
FL - looks good

& the Husky coach is getting slapped around in the media.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marv, I apologize in advance for taking almost three days to marshal my intel - but first and foremost, please accept my sympathy and armchair QB support for your broken leg and, not quite secondarily, if you will, please come clean about your intent with the post below.
....
....
....
OK, since I hear only the sound of silence, I'll spill for you: All this "watching & analyzing" CFB whilst on your personal IR was all a focused attempt on getting the Pac-12 entree into the FCS playoffs, you know the rung below FBS, and ensuring that your beloved conference at least gets some postseason involvement that matters. Even if it means (deservedly) dropping down in class!



Marvin S said:


> Broke my leg a couple of weeks ago, nothing bad just booted & rest , so I have been watching & analyzing
> possibly more than I should.
> 
> AL - I'm not impressed, they will lose to LSU
> ...


MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> OK, since I hear only the sound of silence, I'll spill for you: All this "watching & analyzing" CFB whilst on your personal IR was all a focused attempt on getting the Pac-12 entree into the FCS playoffs, you know the rung below FBS, and ensuring that your beloved conference at least gets some postseason involvement that matters. Even if it means (deservedly) dropping down in class!
> 
> 
> 
> MG


MG, at least our beloved teams have never been given a 2nd chance when we were unable to win or play in the conference Championship. 

We will spend a lot of time beating up on each other & molding a few for Sunday action & providing the FCS folks a few washouts to 
upgrade their teams.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Third Saturday in October regards,

Roll Tide beat Vols.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Now we have a wounded Badger to deal with next Saturday. That should make them even tougher than they usually are.🤨


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

And 'Bama has...Arkansas and an open date to deal with, fortunately, because a Little or Skinny Mac Attack doesn't look very imposing even with the rock scissors All-America receiving corps. Tua en famille, y'all come back real soon (by Nov. 5 for sure), you heah me now, boy?




Tim Mc said:


> Now we have a wounded Badger to deal with next Saturday. That should make them even tougher than they usually are.🤨


MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

1 more test & then it’s that 2 week long trash talking session.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The Swami has a feeling that something huge happened in our circle of RTFCFB friends.........oddly this premonition seems outside the Swami's "normal expertise".(that's college football for you doubters)

I see an announcement of positive change coming soon. What can it be? Anyone?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> The Swami has a feeling that something huge happened in our circle of RTFCFB friends.........oddly this premonition seems outside the Swami's "normal expertise".(that's college football for you doubters)
> 
> I see an announcement of positive change coming soon. What can it be? Anyone?


Marv nominated as Secretary of the Interior - interior line that is, in the Pac-12, and outfitting them with zirconium cleats for better traction in the polls? Jacob doing a poll deed to change his surname to Yaw-Yaw-Foobaw in deference to the No. 1-ranked Bengal Finch Boyz LLC? Our jg becoming Clemps' scheduler to get more competitive Conference USA and Sun Belt games lined up? Saban contacting me to supply Mac Jones with Little Debbie cakes delivered by a train of Amish buggies from my favorite Amish wholesaler to get some meat on his Jones, er, bones? C'mon, Swami, let's have your emoting on the future beyond the normal expertise.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> Marv nominated as Secretary of the Interior - interior line that is, in the Pac-12, and outfitting them with zirconium cleats for better traction in the polls? Jacob doing a poll deed to change his surname to Yaw-Yaw-Foobaw in deference to the No. 1-ranked Bengal Finch Boyz LLC? Our jg becoming Clemps' scheduler to get more competitive Conference USA and Sun Belt games lined up? Saban contacting me to supply Mac Jones with Little Debbie cakes delivered by a train of Amish buggies from my favorite Amish wholesaler to get some meat on his Jones, er, bones? C'mon, Swami, let's have your emoting on the future beyond the normal expertise.
> 
> MG


Waiting for further clarity?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Marv nominated as Secretary of the Interior - interior line that is, in the Pac-12, and outfitting them with zirconium cleats for better traction in the polls? Jacob doing a poll deed to change his surname to Yaw-Yaw-Foobaw in deference to the No. 1-ranked Bengal Finch Boyz LLC? Our jg becoming Clemps' scheduler to get more competitive Conference USA and Sun Belt games lined up? Saban contacting me to supply Mac Jones with Little Debbie cakes delivered by a train of Amish buggies from my favorite Amish wholesaler to get some meat on his Jones, er, bones? C'mon, Swami, let's have your emoting on the future beyond the normal expertise.
> 
> MG


College Game Day will reside in Brookings, SD for the annual game B/T ND State & SD State next Saturday.

While this may not be a big deal to folks that tag along with the biguns, it is a big deal in a burg like Brookings. 

I have always said "I envy your lineman & the quantities that show up."

Cupcake scheduling regards!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Actually, I got engaged Friday night.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Actually, I got engaged Friday night.
> 
> View attachment 79912
> View attachment 79914
> ...


Magnissimo! - Better be a Swami-supplied four-legged ringbearer ready to meet y'all at the altar, too.

And here I was on the verge of saying something pedestrian to rose of infinite wisdom - and discretion - like: O Swami, it's almost high noon (12 p.m. CDT) in Tuscaloosa and the great unwashed (and tackily clad in crimson) masses want to know: Who is 'Bama's starting QB the remainder of a possible Tua-less season?

But, no, a matter of global import - and Rosy Finch Boyz Catering, Justice of the Peace Services and No. 1 CFB Ranking Enterprise Delivery, LLC to supersede it, and justifiably so! Congratulations to Our Jacob! Or as Marvin would say, "Magnesium-Tov!" Or is that Manganese-Tov! Whatever, congratulations again from your rtf CFB compadres, Jacob!

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Dittos MG,

Congratulations Jacob and the future Mrs. Hawkes! Well wishes for the brightest future imaginable together!

Two points:

1. Do something everyday to make her feel as special and as loved as she did the night you proposed.

2. Go to church together holding hands.

Note to point 1., it would be fiscally irresponsible to buy her a big ol' ring everyday to achieve that feeling......be creative.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Actually, I got engaged Friday night.
> 
> View attachment 79912
> View attachment 79914
> ...


Congrats!

I wish you & your future bride the same success & happiness my bride & I have enjoyed over our 2 years of courtship & 
going on 60 years of marriage this December.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I wish you & your future bride the same success & happiness my bride & I have enjoyed over our 2 years of courtship &
> going on 60 years of marriage this December.


Congrats to you and Mrs. Sundstrom too. Your enduring love provides wonderful example to a newly engaged couple.

Those few posters who remain here as fans, have watched Jacob's ups and downs as a fan of the tiger team and its "predictable running game" the entire time he has led this annual thread. He has remained a bachelor throughout.

LSU has now found the premier passing attack to balance it's always potent running game and become an offensive juggernaut. One could wonder if a corollary exists in the two?

(The two being Jacob "passing" that beautiful ring to Mrs. Right this season, when all he's been doing is "running" all these years!)


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations Jacob!!!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, I will speak now for St. Nick Saban *and* forever hold my peace afterward on Jacob's choice of marriage partner_*s*_ (plural) - and that is to say, I hope his longtime "bride" in purple and gold dress bedecked by numbers is always as unpredictable as when Le Smiles was Our Jacob's first father-in-law! Well, maybe second FIL after St. Nick but you know Jacob doesn't like to be reminded of that particular nuptial arrangement and their personal plight getting "untrothed!"



roseberry said:


> Congrats to you and Mrs. Sundstrom too. Your enduring love provides wonderful example to a newly engaged couple.
> 
> Those few posters who remain here as fans, have watched Jacob's ups and downs as a fan of the tiger team and its "predictable running game" the entire time he has led this annual thread. He has remained a bachelor throughout.
> 
> ...


MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats Jacob.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Magnissimo! - Better be a Swami-supplied four-legged ringbearer ready to meet y'all at the altar, too.
> 
> And here I was on the verge of saying something pedestrian to rose of infinite wisdom - and discretion - like: O Swami, it's almost high noon (12 p.m. CDT) in Tuscaloosa and the great unwashed (and tackily clad in crimson) masses want to know: Who is 'Bama's starting QB the remainder of a possible Tua-less season?
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I appreciate it. 



roseberry said:


> Dittos MG,
> 
> Congratulations Jacob and the future Mrs. Hawkes! Well wishes for the brightest future imaginable together!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. 

LOL @ the fiscally irresponsible comment. Well played. 



Marvin S said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I wish you & your future bride the same success & happiness my bride & I have enjoyed over our 2 years of courtship &
> going on 60 years of marriage this December.


60 years??!! That’s incredible!! Kudos to y’all!! 

Thank you for the kind words. I appreciate them. 



roseberry said:


> Congrats to you and Mrs. Sundstrom too. Your enduring love provides wonderful example to a newly engaged couple.
> 
> Those few posters who remain here as fans, have watched Jacob's ups and downs as a fan of the tiger team and its "predictable running game" the entire time he has led this annual thread. He has remained a bachelor throughout.
> 
> ...


LOL. That’s one of the best conspiracy theories I’ve ever heard. Well played indeed. 



Tim Mc said:


> Congratulations Jacob!!!


Thank you so much!!!!



crackerd said:


> rose, I will speak now for St. Nick Saban *and* forever hold my peace afterward on Jacob's choice of marriage partner_*s*_ (plural) - and that is to say, I hope his longtime "bride" in purple and gold dress bedecked by numbers is always as unpredictable as when Le Smiles was Our Jacob's first father-in-law! Well, maybe second FIL after St. Nick but you know Jacob doesn't like to be reminded of that particular nuptial arrangement and their personal plight getting "untrothed!"
> 
> MG


Fair assessment. LOL 



Wayne Nutt said:


> Congrats Jacob.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

It has been 20 years since AU won in The BR. It’s not happening this year. Terrace Marshall is back this week. LSU’s offense will be high flying again on Saturday. LSU & the points. Lock of the week.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It has been 20 years since AU won in The BR. It’s not happening this year. Terrace Marshall is back this week. LSU’s offense will be high flying again on Saturday. LSU & the points. Lock of the week.


I agree the Tigers look unstoppable on offense even though it's hard believe considering how utterly stoppable they've been in recent years. 

LSU wins and sets up the game of the year against the Tide. Can't wait for that one!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

https://mobile.twitter.com/lsufootball/status/1187486167677063168?s=21

LSU/AU Hype Video with SVP.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Tim Mc said:


> I agree the Tigers look unstoppable on offense even though it's hard believe considering how utterly stoppable they've been in recent years.
> 
> LSU wins and sets up the game of the year against the Tide. Can't wait for that one!


They have shown how they need Terrace Marshall the last several weeks. If you think it’s hard for you to believe, imagine how hard it is for me to believe LSU’s offense has changed this much. :lol: :lol:

I think it’ll be the best game (LSU/Gumps.) of the year.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tua or Tualess, the better LSU game to see is this weekend with Auburn. Auburn has a better defense(bama cant stop the run, doesn't rush passers well and defends the pass by grabbing an arm rather than turning and grabbing the ball). Auburn has a better offense(bama can't run the ball even when passing super effectively, and is not balanced)

I see LSU winning both with the better game being this one. 

I like the freshman Nix, good kid, good family. LSU needs to pressure......obviously.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Tua or Tualess, the better LSU game to see is this weekend with Auburn. Auburn has a better defense(bama cant stop the run, doesn't rush passers well and defends the pass by grabbing an arm rather than turning and grabbing the ball). Auburn has a better offense(bama can't run the ball even when passing super effectively, and is not balanced)
> 
> I see LSU winning both with the better game being this one.
> 
> I like the freshman Nix, good kid, good family. LSU needs to pressure......obviously.


Gus will undoubtedly find away to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob’s guys got Gus off the hook. Congratulations Jacob and the future Mrs. Jacob!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you, Dr. Ed!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Let the zingers begin.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Let the zingers begin.


*Doomed...*

*Nov. 9 cOmeth 
*









*the resurrecti**o**n.
*
MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Also, Jacob, as the unofficial Gump ombudsman, I want to make you aware, as undoubtedly rose does too, that some of the Gump spelling bee champions seem to have trouble with your school's acronym - they are spelling it, for some reason, as

*L8U*

with an idea to "state" it as 

*L9U*

at or about 11 p.m. CST Nov. 9 - just s*9*yin' as Gump ombudsm*9*n, you know... Full disclosure, I reported the same cerebral shortcoming in "our" spelling of *Thirteenessee* a couple weeks ago.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Also, Jacob, now that you're on the verge of becoming a married 'Who, you might want to forego the gauche indiscretion of posting (Josh) Booty Call videos!



Jacob Hawkes said:


>


MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob, I heard the tigers landed the coolest recruit in the upcoming class...........well he may not be the coolest, but he is "Decoldest"!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> *Doomed...*
> 
> *Nov. 9 cOmeth
> *
> ...


I won’t stand for that one bit. LOL 



crackerd said:


> Also, Jacob, as the unofficial Gump ombudsman, I want to make you aware, as undoubtedly rose does too, that some of the Gump spelling bee champions seem to have trouble with your school's acronym - they are spelling it, for some reason, as
> 
> *L8U*
> 
> ...


It might be. No doubt the streak could continue. 



crackerd said:


> Also, Jacob, now that you're on the verge of becoming a married 'Who, you might want to forego the gauche indiscretion of posting (Josh) Booty Call videos!
> 
> MG


I see what you did there. Well played. 



roseberry said:


> Jacob, I heard the tigers landed the coolest recruit in the upcoming class...........well he may not be the coolest, but he is "Decoldest"!


I’m assuming you’re talking about the TE, Arik Gilbert?


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

BREAKING: Decoldest Crawford commits to LSU


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

A 2022 WR recruit. I mean, that’s a very long time to hold a commitment. Heck, it’s a long time to hold one until the early signing period this year.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

But mannnnn, that name is cold! I love it! Right?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. Absolutely no sarcasm detected. 

I mean if it was The XFL, absolutely. Real name?? No thanks.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Even better is his full name: De'coldest Toevadoit Crawford

https://www.complex.com/sports/2019/08/high-school-athlete-decoldest-toevadoit-crawford-goes-viral


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

bamajeff said:


> Even better is his full name: De'coldest Toevadoit Crawford
> 
> https://www.complex.com/sports/2019/08/high-school-athlete-decoldest-toevadoit-crawford-goes-viral


coachjeff, you may have omitted the emphasis on certain syllables regarding his middle name. But nevertheless, I'm thinking this is another excellent opportunity for Saban to swoop in for another 'Who commit and promise him not just a starting position but a copyrighted name should he convert to placekicking at 'Bama and continue the Crimson Tide's perennial malfunction at that position: De'Coldest "Frostbite ToeVaDoink" Crawford.

If he should stay at the wide receiver position, well, you can see from the logo on his high school helmet



that he's a natural to become De'Coldest "Frozen Tundra Passcatcher" Crawford up in Green Bay.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The topic of Decoldest came up with a couple of my team members yesterday. 

Chloe remarked, "I wouldn't recruit that po' kid. He a crack baby. You know his momma high when she come up with that homemade name!"


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

roseberry said:


> The topic of Decoldest came up with a couple of my team members yesterday.
> 
> Chloe remarked, "I wouldn't recruit that po' kid. He a crack baby. You know his momma high when she come up with that homemade name!"


Sarcasm or not keep this type of stuff to yourself or around your water cooler.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Water cooler? Does your team have a water cooler Roseberry? I think we have a self appointed policeman or police woman.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Reg, I will never repeat, comment on or share in any way, an actual conversation that I have with a minority person again.(Especially if it was something the minority person intended to be funny.) Furthermore, I will never again permit a minority person to become so comfortable in our relationship to make comments that, when repeated by me could hurt Or csuse discomfort to others. My bad.

Wayne, yes we have A water cooler. It is Orange and is rolling around in the back of my 99F150.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Reginald said:


> Sarcasm or not keep this type of stuff to yourself or around your water cooler.


Huh?? I’m not sure what the issue is.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Reg, I will never repeat, comment on or share in any way, an actual conversation that I have with a minority person again.(Especially if it was something the minority person intended to be funny.) Furthermore, I will never again permit a minority person to become so comfortable in our relationship to make comments that, when repeated by me could hurt Or cause discomfort to others. My bad.
> 
> Wayne, *yes we have A water cooler. It is Orange and is rolling around in the back of my 99F150*.
> 
> Thanks guys.


rose, if it's one of them All Bran Igloo things you stole from atop a stack of their natural steroids (cow patties) down there as a cow patty-weight so they couldn't be set on fire during one of their tree-lighting ceremonies, shame on you!

Sincerely,

An admitted crackerd baby Gump


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Reginald said:


> Sarcasm or not keep this type of stuff to yourself or around your water cooler.


Really! It's folks like yourself that keep racial issues alive!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Rose, 
While you are at it, it’s also highly inappropriate to pm me the message that “LSU couldn’t raise a pimple on Bama’s backside”. Least you could do is allow Jacob the faux chance to talk smack for a couple of weeks ahead of their funeral in T town. Shame on y’ah.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Things I’ve heard this week:

Bama ain’t played nobody (Marvin and others)
T Lawrence looks bad and so does Clemps. 
LSU...ut, uf, allbran wins ain’t as good as once thought
THE OSU....unbeatable...

Lets see how things play out. The games just get better from here! Enjoy!!! It may not be like this once we get the pay for likeness??


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Things I’ve heard this week:
> 
> Bama ain’t played nobody (Marvin and others)
> T Lawrence looks bad and so does Clemps.
> ...


Wofford????????? Were the Sisters of the Poor scheduled this week?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

It’s finally that time. LSU/gump week. I learned something yesterday. This is the 3rd time that this game is 1 versus 2. That’s the most of any 2 schools in CFB history.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It’s finally that time. LSU/gump week. I learned something yesterday. This is the 3rd time that this game is 1 versus 2. That’s the most of any 2 schools in CFB history.


Third time could be the *ch**o**rm*, Jacob. I know Lt. Dan sure felt and counted that way back when him and Forrest was sinking them Vi*t shrimp boats out of Bayou Le Batre with surplus torpedoes off the _USS Drum _to get rid of the competition. As rose will tell you there's nothing racist about the color of surplus torpedoes, just if their timer fuse is on crack they're liable to be like a box of melted chocolates.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. Nicely played all the way around.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It’s finally that time. LSU/gump week. I learned something yesterday. This is the 3rd time that this game is 1 versus 2. That’s the most of any 2 schools in CFB history.


Jacob, strike the earlier remarks, word out of the Rouge is that rose a/k/a Agent Crimson Rouge, may have set up a sting operation on y'all's best edge rusher that led to O dismissing him from the team today for the remainder of the season, including Saddy nite in gumpville. My intel is the player's name is Michael Divinity, and he was selling his trademarked and eponymous dessert, 'Who Divinity You," with Sand Mountain sorghum syrup one of the main ingredients, as supplied by rose. rose, of course, is believed to have laced this Divinity stuff with condensed Mad Dog 20-20 ripple causing Mr. Divinity's Divinity to fail all kinds of FDA pregame-meal testing kits. Namely those provided to the FDA by the Red Elephant Committee (REC) which specializes in gastronomic espionage, particularly when it comes to corndogs!

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

We interrupt your regularly scheduled 'Bama-LSU hype for an urgent message: 'Cutty come back! Free Shoes U. needs your alumni dough to help Bob Stoops out of his retirement pension/Lane Kiffin relocate to bucolic but coastal (!) Alligator Point/Jeremy Pruitt make a lateral move back to Tallahassee/the Pirate take voice lessons for a little less laid-back elocution upon relocating to Florida, but most of all, to help pay off Willie "Sky High Falling Upward Limit Still Not Reached" Taggart's $18M (or is that $21M as some are reporting) buyout. Come back, 'Cutty, come back! Why, even Clemps might help out with some financial assistance to get another "right guy for the program" in the lower Panhandle.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Jacob, strike the earlier remarks, word out of the Rouge is that rose a/k/a Agent Crimson Rouge, may have set up a sting operation on y'all's best edge rusher that led to O dismissing him from the team today for the remainder of the season, including Saddy nite in gumpville. My intel is the player's name is Michael Divinity, and he was selling his trademarked and eponymous dessert, 'Who Divinity You," with Sand Mountain sorghum syrup one of the main ingredients, as supplied by rose. rose, of course, is believed to have laced this Divinity stuff with condensed Mad Dog 20-20 ripple causing Mr. Divinity's Divinity to fail all kinds of FDA pregame-meal testing kits. Namely those provided to the FDA by the Red Elephant Committee (REC) which specializes in gastronomic espionage, particularly when it comes to corndogs!
> 
> MG


Yeah. Interesting to say the least. I’ll find out exactly what happened. Just hope he gets things together for himself.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> We interrupt your regularly scheduled 'Bama-LSU hype for an urgent message: 'Cutty come back! Free Shoes U. needs your alumni dough to help Bob Stoops out of his retirement pension/Lane Kiffin relocate to bucolic but coastal (!) Alligator Point/Jeremy Pruitt make a lateral move back to Tallahassee/the Pirate take voice lessons for a little less laid-back elocution upon relocating to Florida, but most of all, to help pay off Willie "Sky High Falling Upward Limit Still Not Reached" Taggart's $18M (or is that $21M as some are reporting) buyout. Come back, 'Cutty, come back! Why, even Clemps might help out with some financial assistance to get another "right guy for the program" in the lower Panhandle.
> 
> MG


They won’t be rowing the boat @ Free Shoes U. 

Minny locked up P.J. Fleck today. Kudos to them. He’s a good one.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok ok ok CFB committee....

I remember what happened last time we played OSU, and Bama, and LSWho.....you don’t apparently....,,, PSU couldn’t hold a jock strap in Tiger/Champ town. We’ll play you tomorrow in Marvin’s back yard. 

Enjoy this week and the next 2 months. 

Cause hell is comin’ for y’ah!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

3 days to go.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> View attachment 80114
> 
> 
> 3 days to go.


Jacob, if you go to T-town this weekend on a pre-honeymoon, rtf's Bama Coach Jeff or somebody else I happen to know can probably get you a "Bear" hug - sorry, a Wall Street Bull hug - and a personally-conferred shiny new red, er, new crimson MAGA hat.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

jgsanders said:


> Ok ok ok CFB committee....
> 
> I remember what happened last time we played OSU, and Bama, and LSWho.....you don’t apparently....,,, PSU couldn’t hold a jock strap in Tiger/Champ town. We’ll play you tomorrow in Marvin’s back yard.
> 
> ...


Careful what you wish for , JG. Dabo is not gonna like what he sees on the Buckeyes film this year.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> Careful what you wish for, JG. Dabo is not gonna like what he sees on the Buckeyes film this year.


Or what he _*doesn't see*_ on the Buckeyes film this year, Tim - like, you know Ryan Day only got Justin Fields through the transfer portal over the great coach Kirby Smart's...smarts, because he promised to let him run not just one, but *two* fake punts in postseason play, should tOSU proceed to such semi-promised land.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Tim Mc said:


> Careful what you wish for , JG. Dabo is not gonna like what he sees on the Buckeyes film this year.


I hear you buddy! THE band sure better be entertaining if you make the postseason. Haha!!! Brent Venables vs Ryan Day and Fields. Heck, we’d all like to see that. I tuck that little dream under my pillow each night before sleeping soundly.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Jacob, if you go to T-town this weekend on a pre-honeymoon, rtf's Bama Coach Jeff or somebody else I happen to know can probably get you a "Bear" hug - sorry, a Wall Street Bull hug - and a personally-conferred shiny new red, er, new crimson MAGA hat.
> 
> MG


I’ll be @ work. I only hope I get off @ 4:30 so I can catch most of the 2nd half @ the house. If not, I’ll watch it all on my phone @ work.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They won’t be rowing the boat @ Free Shoes U.
> 
> Minny locked up P.J. Fleck today. Kudos to them. He’s a good one.



Meh, the buyout didn't change but I hope he stays right where he is at. I don't want to row the boat. That 8-0 record is pretty fraudulent. 5 of those 8 wins came against teams with their backup QB and 2 of those were 3rd stringers. He almost lost to Ga. Southern. He'll likely go 1-3 in the next 4. He may prove to be a good one but we can ill afford to make another massive mistake with a coach way in over his head who doesn't understand big time football. 

Geaux Tigers BTW. Looking more and more like this could be their year.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

crackerd said:


> We interrupt your regularly scheduled 'Bama-LSU hype for an urgent message: 'Cutty come back! Free Shoes U. needs your alumni dough to help Bob Stoops out of his retirement pension/Lane Kiffin relocate to bucolic but coastal (!) Alligator Point/Jeremy Pruitt make a lateral move back to Tallahassee/the Pirate take voice lessons for a little less laid-back elocution upon relocating to Florida, but most of all, to help pay off Willie "Sky High Falling Upward Limit Still Not Reached" Taggart's $18M (or is that $21M as some are reporting) buyout. Come back, 'Cutty, come back! Why, even Clemps might help out with some financial assistance to get another "right guy for the program" in the lower Panhandle.
> 
> MG


17mm, which we will likely get reduced with a lump sum payoff. Raised the 20mm a few weeks ago and Willie Willie bad was a dead man walking since the Wake loss. 

Stoops is the guy right now, unless he gets cold feet or the final negotiations go off the rails. He has been for some time. And I'm talking about the Boomer Sooner variety not the Bluegrass.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Migillicutty said:


> crackerd said:
> 
> 
> > We interrupt your regularly scheduled 'Bama-LSU hype for an urgent message: 'Cutty come back! Free Shoes U. needs your alumni dough to help Bob Stoops out of his retirement pension/Lane Kiffin relocate to bucolic but coastal (!) Alligator Point/Jeremy Pruitt make a lateral move back to Tallahassee/the Pirate take voice lessons for a little less laid-back elocution upon relocating to Florida, but most of all, to help pay off Willie "Sky High Falling Upward Limit Still Not Reached" Taggart's $18M (or is that $21M as some are reporting) buyout. Come back, 'Cutty, come back! Why, even Clemps might help out with some financial assistance to get another "right guy for the program" in the lower Panhandle.
> ...


I hope they get Stoops, Cutty. He can get the Seminoles back up with the elite and make Dabo earn his fat paycheck.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Tim Mc said:


> I hope they get Stoops, Cutty. He can get the Seminoles back up with the elite and make Dabo earn his fat paycheck.


You and me both Tim.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome back Cutty.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

QUOTE=Wayne Nutt;2182448]Welcome back Cutty.[/QUOTE]

Ditto on the welcome back 'Cutty - and Wayne may want to trade Jimbo back to y'all too in a three-way coaching deal that would move Sumlin to FSU, Jimbo to 'Zona and of course, Taggart falling upward as ever to College Station. Of course the Sumlin clause is contingent on Neon Deion not getting back to Tallahassee first!

Oh, yeah: And Jacob, really hatin' to do *this "'Whodoo** thing"*







to you for the ninth straight year, but it's another spell cast of "Peace, Love and Beat the 'Who!" - as I realize rose, bamajeff and our ilk need a "graphic impact override" for 'Cutty joining ranks with y'all trying to take us Gumps out of NC contention!

MG


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Careful what you wish for, the loser of the game may have an easier path to the playoff. Winner has to go play UGA in the SECCG. Pretty sure the field will be OSU, Clem, the SEC champ and the SEC West 1 loss loser of tomorrow's game. 

The last time Deion spoke about wanting to be a coach at FSU the great Mickey Andrew's was asked about it- he asked back "Did Prime say that or did Deion say that?"


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Migillicutty said:


> Careful what you wish for, the loser of the game may have an easier path to the playoff. Winner has to go play UGA in the SECCG. Pretty sure the field will be OSU, Clem, the SEC champ and the SEC West 1 loss loser of tomorrow's game.
> 
> The last time Deion spoke about wanting to be a coach at FSU the great Mickey Andrew's was asked about it- he asked back "Did Prime say that or did Deion say that?"


'Cutty, if 'Bama's a one-loss team and that loss is to All Bran, I'm simpatico - but...if 'Bama's a one-loss team, and that's at the hands of the 'Who, they ain't got the schedule chops this year to get back into playoff contention. Really don't see it - not without a great deal of outside help, and where would come from (possibly with how the B1G shakes out)? Win v. The 'Who, and most likely Gumps can afford to slip up against All Bran, then recover the next weekend to win the SEC championship and on into the playoff field.

On the other hand, I agree with your one-loss SEC second playoff team premise if the 'Who loses tomorrow and wins out, to gain entree to the playoff without virtue of an SEC championship - _a la_ (yes) 'Bama in 2011...when they waxed, well, 'Who else but The 'Who in the NC game, after losing @home to the ever-beloved Le Smiles in his most Mad Hatter guise during the regular season. 

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Whatever it takes.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

My thoughts on the big number 1 vs. Number 2 game today
Latest line is Bama -5.5
O/U 62.5
ML Bama -214 LSU +185

Both teams have had an extra week to prepare for it which I would give a slight Edge to Saban

It's a home game for Bama which is a huge Plus

My thoughts are anytime you could get almost 2 to one odds on the number one team in the country it's worth a shot.

What say ye Rosie, Jacob and others.

Should be an entertaining game regardless

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

2-1 odds on No. 1 tOSU v. the Terps? - a Locks if ever there was one!

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Game of the year. Must score 40 to win. LSU has as good a chance as winning as the gumps do. Until my team wins this game, I’m not picking them to win. I sure hope they end the stupid streak today. Here’s to hoping I get off before 6:30. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!

Go Tigahs!!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Game of the year. Must score 40 to win. LSU has as good a chance as winning as the gumps do. Until my team wins this game, I’m not picking them to win. I sure hope they end the stupid streak today. Here’s to hoping I get off before 6:30.
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!!!
> 
> Go Tigahs!!!!


Will Coach O be walking the sidelines in white shrimper’s boots?


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm picking the Bayou Bengals, 42-38. I'll be interested to see if LSU's db"s can keep up with all those Bama wideouts. Never saw so many great receivers on one team before.

I've picked LSU in this game for like 6 straight years so WTH do I know.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

The Gophers are looking very good at the moment against PSU


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Does either of those sec teams play something called defense!!!.........................
With your predictions of such a high scoring game, they obviously don't, or can't. 
Which leads to the question of why are they ranked 2 and 3???


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

ripline said:


> Does either of those sec teams play something called defense!!!.........................
> With your predictions of such a high scoring game, they obviously don't, or can't.
> Which leads to the question of why are they ranked 2 and 3???[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, i watch college football, and from what I remember when I played, defense was an important part of the game. Pretty important part, especially if you want to be taken seriously. Disappointing when two teams are so highly ranked, yet the fans admit they have no defense....
sec regards....


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

tigerfan said:


> What say ye Rosie, Jacob and others.


 It is 10 minutes to game time. I posted my thoughts 2 weeks ago, they have not changed. I believe Ellaire will gain more yards in the 1st half today then the great Leonard 4 net gained on the tide in his career. That will enable burrow to complete a lot of passes and get a lot of interference calls. The auburn game was the better of the 2 for watching.

Thanks for Asking my Opinion. But I learned The other Day that I cannot make fun of 65% of the college football population without offending someone. My fun here is thus ended. Best of luck to both teams today and all you fans for the rest of the season.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

ripline said:


> Yes, i watch college football, and from what I remember when I played, defense was an important part of the game. Pretty important part, especially if you want to be taken seriously. Disappointing when two teams are so highly ranked, yet the fans admit they have no defense....
> sec regards....[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> Thanks for Asking my Opinion. But I learned The other Day that I cannot make fun of 65% of the college football population without offending someone. My fun here is thus ended. Best of luck to both teams today and all you fans for the rest of the season.


I wouldn’t allow 1 Kansas basketball fan to ruin my fun CFB banter if I were you. It’s November and things are just starting to get good. 

Cutty just came back and quickly knocked the accomplishments of Minnesota...but it hasn’t aged well....haha! 

Plenty of crazy things left this season.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

roseberry said:


> tigerfan said:
> 
> 
> > What say ye Rosie, Jacob and others.
> ...


Don't do that, John . I don't even know you but for this football thread but i can tell you are a very decent man. Don't let his inference to the contrary get under your skin.
Besides, i feel another Buckeyes boot stomping coming for the Tide and it won't be as fun without you and MG both here for the aftermath!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

While having no particular preference in AL v LSU I am enjoying watching AL being manhandled for a change.

Well at least until that 4 play 90 yard drive....😳


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

A little more than halfway home. Hopefully.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> A little more than halfway home. Hopefully.


Way past halfway, AL is toast, the only remaining question is the margin of victory.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

jgsanders said:


> I wouldn’t allow 1 Kansas basketball fan to ruin my fun CFB banter if I were you. It’s November and things are just starting to get good.
> 
> Cutty just came back and quickly knocked the accomplishments of Minnesota...but it hasn’t aged well....haha!
> 
> Plenty of crazy things left this season.


Man no kidding. I should have known not to make assumptions about the BIG. Heck of a win for Minn.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Tigers need to answer quickly. I think they will.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ooopsie! Old Mo has reared it’s head......has Coach O snatched defeat from the jaws of victory?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

For the knucklehead trying to talk crap about the defenses, kick rocks!!!!

My thoughts on the game.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> For the knucklehead trying to talk* crap* about the *defenses*, kick rocks!!!!
> 
> My thoughts on the game.


You said it perfectly


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob and all other 'Whoosers and the 'R*O*uge, congratulations, and see y'all in January - if either of us can past Clemps and tOSU. And if Saban offloads a DC before a 'Bama DC can offload himself to a HC gig. That ain't happening with Goldfish - unless it's maybe to Muskingum or, you know, reviving Cumberland College. In which case, Goldfish's selling point on his CV would read: "Singlehandedly disappeared LBs from 'Bama being Linebacker U. to invisibility - " (Tim, even Trey DePriest would weigh in here!).

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

John, Don’t leave as loser. Hahalol. Don’t let the pc police drive you away. There are some that think speech is free only if I like it. I was not offended by you post.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Jacob and all other 'Whoosers and the 'R*O*uge, congratulations, and see y'all in January - if either of us can past Clemps and tOSU. And if Saban offloads a DC before a 'Bama DC can offload himself to a HC gig. That ain't happening with Goldfish - unless it's maybe to Muskingum or, you know, reviving Cumberland College. In which case, Goldfish's selling point on his CV would read: "Singlehandedly disappeared LBs from 'Bama being Linebacker U. to invisibility - " (Tim, even Trey DePriest would weigh in here!).
> 
> MG


I find it baffling that a team can be thoroughly trounced, still get a #4 ranking & have a fanboy believing they should play in January.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, it’s gonna be interesting to see what the CFB committee does at #4. I do prefer a 1 loss conference Champ to most 1 loss teams. OK aNd Oregon need to win out. The year Bama got in as 1 team without a conference championship was a strange year. 

Congrats to LSU and your fans! Enjoy!!! Good on you getting a big time QB!

And yes yes I prefer the 2019 game to the 9-6 Punt fest a few years back. 

Jacob, you certainly know how Our good BAma friends like to take credit for everything. “We softened Allbran up for UGA”. Is it possible the Clemps with Watson and Lawrence have given the CFB community the recipe for beating Bama? 

Is it possible sharks are in the Bama waters? Smellin’ Blood?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

crackerd said:


> Jacob and all other 'Whoosers and the 'R*O*uge, congratulations, and see y'all in January - if either of us can past Clemps and tOSU. And if Saban offloads a DC before a 'Bama DC can offload himself to a HC gig. That ain't happening with Goldfish - unless it's maybe to Muskingum or, you know, reviving Cumberland College. In which case, Goldfish's selling point on his CV would read: "Singlehandedly disappeared LBs from 'Bama being Linebacker U. to invisibility - " (Tim, even Trey DePriest would weigh in here!).
> 
> MG


Cracker, yes sir changes are comin' to Bama this week. Big time changes....

King Saban will not be a complete jerk with the media and anyone he encounters this week and from here on out. Nope...He's about to become politician Nick Saban today. And he's running for the CFB playoffs and looking for your vote.

You just watch...this guy is gonna be kissin babies, shaken hands, yacking it up, and reminiscing about the year the won the Natty after not winning the SEC. 

Watching King Saban subject himself to this is gonna be quiet entertaining....don't worry...I'll post some examples here as they come out starting this week.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Cracker, yes sir changes are comin' to Bama this week. Big time changes....
> 
> King Saban will not be a complete jerk with the media and anyone he encounters this week and from here on out. Nope...He's about to become politician Nick Saban today. And he's running for the CFB playoffs and looking for your vote.
> 
> ...



Doesn't have to submit to all, any or reasonable facsimile of the above, jg, 'cause to answer Our Marv's fanboyishness overture:



Marvin S said:


> I find it baffling that a team can be thoroughly trounced, still get a #4 ranking & have a fanboy believing they should play in January.



The masses just _*loves*_ to watch 'Bama lose - twice to the same team the same season if ABC can get their wish for a CFB playoff pairing.

Of course, it would have to be in the semi's - No. 1 'Who v. #4 Gumps - unless y'all Clemps slip up (or down), and it's Clemps v. the 'Who and 'Bama v. tOSU.

Of course 2.0, it's all moot if the All Bran Mooers become the skunk at the garden party in a couple of weeks' time.

But c'mon now, Marv - to quote Tina Turner: What's *Zer-0-gon* or Choklahoma got to do with it? 

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Doesn't have to submit to all, any or reasonable facsimile of the above, jg, 'cause to answer Our Marv's fanboyishness overture:
> 
> The masses just _*loves*_ to watch 'Bama lose -
> 
> MG


The masses could care less about AL, they want to watch good football!

That would include being the winner of something significant!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Am I the only desperate soul switching channels between Toledo vs Northern Illinois and Miami (O) vs Bowling Green? This after watching W Michigan defeat Ohio in OT last night.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Am I the only desperate soul switching channels between Toledo vs Northern Illinois and Miami (O) vs Bowling Green? This after watching W Michigan defeat Ohio in OT last night.


Much more of these desperate viewing habits and we be callin' you The MAC(k) Daddy...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

jgsanders said:


> Cracker, yes sir changes are comin' to Bama this week. Big time changes....
> 
> King Saban will not be a complete jerk with the media and anyone he encounters this week and from here on out. Nope...He's about to become politician Nick Saban today. And he's running for the CFB playoffs and looking for your vote.
> 
> ...


So spot in. It will be entertaining to say the least. 

I'm beginning to think it won't matter though. I originally thought the loser of the big game still had a good shot. I think Crackerd was right, it would have needed to be LSU losing for a shot to get in the playoff. Will still be fun to watch Nick grovel.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> The masses could care less about AL, they want to watch good football!
> 
> That would include being the winner of something significant!


Hold on, I hear voices, a voice of swamignificance. ...



Voice of Swamignificance said:


> now Marvin don't be that way, Oregon or Utah will win the pac 12 championship. Most of us here think they still deserve at least a shot at the playoff, even though they haven't won "anything significant."
> and marv remember, you don't have to take all of the prescribed pain medication! Smiley face


Don't know what any of this means, I am just a lowly 6th string Crimson Tide spiritual transcriber (though if I were 5th string spiritual transcriber, I also would probably be the starting left outside linebacker for 'Bama).

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Someone is gonna need to answer questions about Tua and his playing up 28 points today.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The 1st half. It was completely unrelated to the surgery. It was a fluke injury. Not sure how you think any questions should be asked. I’m a huge Tua fan. I think the kid does things the right way & he’s incredibly talented. I just don’t get the concept of questioning the decision. Like he knew he would get tackled awkwardly and hurt. Obviously he’s not Jesus Christ.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah bud. He was a gametime decision to begin with. Game was in hand before it started. Probably shouldn’t have played anyways, much less up 28 versus an inferior opponent. You defend if you will.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Potential #1 nfl pick goes down to injury after being a game time decision due to injury up 28 vs an inferior opponent on the road.....desperate to make a statement..,,,enlighten me how the hallowed SEC west can be so tough yet Bama doesn’t have a single top 25 victory on 11/15/19?? I’ll wait. 

Compare Sabans rotation of players to Dabos?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

& in to the equation comes the mighty Utes, without the press clippings .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Joe Burrow is the runaway Heisman Trophy winner. I don’t care what Joel Klatt tried to spew on Saturday. There is no race. It’s OVER.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Joe Burrow is the runaway Heisman Trophy winner. I don’t care what Joel Klatt tried to spew on Saturday. There is no race. It’s OVER.


Unless Tua II comes off the bench vs. All Bran and bashes their cowpies in wearing No. 13 in honor of Tua I - who should have won it last year and probably, barring injury and the subsequent 'Who loss, this year, too (pronounced "2-uh-huh"). Then the Tua _*family*_ might be your Heisman winner, because it has evolved into a team over individual award, right?

Meanwhile, for Our jg: "dabo's rotation" - is that Clemps shorthand for "jump on and rotate" through the weakest Power Five conference in history, even with VaTech resurgent enough to beat Old Dominion this year and Charlotte not getting bowl-bound at ACC expense. Hey, Charlotte College did bolster their bonafides for joining your conference when GaTech decides to drop out again as they did with the SEC, this time to go to the Sun Belt and after a few years of success there, back into the Southern Conference with Furman, Citadel and those kind of folks. But shhhh, can't talk too harshly about GaTech, as they may take it personally and be another subpar team that gives Jawja fits if not a whuppin'. Which to Marv's ever-lovin' chagrin, could keep the SEC from having three of the four CFB playoff teams this year!

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> '. Which to Marv's ever-lovin' chagrin, could keep the SEC from having three of the four CFB playoff teams this year! MG


Which would be a significant portion of those teams in the sec just above Cupcake status!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Agree totally!!!



Jacob Hawkes said:


> The 1st half. It was completely unrelated to the surgery. It was a fluke injury. Not sure how you think any questions should be asked. I’m a huge Tua fan. I think the kid does things the right way & he’s incredibly talented. I just don’t get the concept of questioning the decision. Like he knew he would get tackled awkwardly and hurt. Obviously he’s not Jesus Christ.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Joe Burrow is the runaway Heisman Trophy winner. I don’t care what Joel Klatt tried to spew on Saturday. There is no race. It’s OVER.


Yes....and the desperation outta the Bayou for sloppy 2nd transfers is now noted. THE OSU says hold my beer on 2nds at QB. Wait.......You guys are soooo cute..........and Oklahoma is sooooo jealous! Hey.....You can't hack it over there...come here U (LSU, OK, OSU, etc)!!!! Bunch a non-hackers!!! Jalen good guy Hurts for Heisman (this time last year says the board)!!!! Herbert is worse than the non-hacker Mariotta Marvin!!! Jeepers...


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Yes....and the desperation outta the Bayou for sloppy 2nd transfers is now noted. THE OSU says hold my beer on 2nds at QB. Wait.......You guys are soooo cute..........and Oklahoma is sooooo jealous! Hey.....You can't hack it over there...come here U (LSU, OK, OSU, etc)!!!! Bunch a non-hackers!!! Jalen good guy Hurts for Heisman (this time last year says the board)!!!!  Herbert is worse than the non-hacker Mariotta Marvin!!! Jeepers...


As I've said before, I'm not the expert the rest of you FB guys are but I think both Hebert & Eason stink. Guys who fatten their stats
on the weak teams & disappear against the tough ones. I guess that's why I root for the Coug's if anyone, & hope they beat the Dawgs
Friday, even though I am an alum of the UW. 

Though it is not all the QB, some of those receivers are very talented & can fatten the stats of a mediocre QB. & it doesn't hurt to have 
a RB or two that can grind out the yards, regardless of the situation. 

Among other things, both Eason & Hebert are not that athletic!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Bravo on your traitorous take-out of "the (Lotsa Bark But Not Much Bite) Dawgs," Marv - as it could be the Pirate's Apple Sauce Bowl swan song - Arky-bound if the Old 'Boyz Barry Switzer and Jerry Jonz got anything to do with it 



Marvin S said:


> As I've said before, I'm not the expert the rest of you FB guys are but I think both Hebert & Eason stink. Guys who fatten their stats
> on the weak teams & disappear against the tough ones. I guess that's why I root for the Coug's if anyone, & hope they beat the Dawgs
> Friday, even though I am an alum of the UW.
> 
> ...


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Received transmission from the great beyond - or self-banned:



crackerd said:


> hold on, i hear voices again, a voice of intense cfb rivalry week swamisignificance. ...but directed to the golden (and purple) one with no rivalry week swamisignificance:





voice of cfb swamisignificance said:


> a swami knows the answer, but other "school spiritualists" should ask jacob........tom herman orrrrrrrr ed orgeron?


MG


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Can’t blame Hurt, Burrow, and Fields for their moves. All 3 would have been backups. All 3 are flourishing at new schools, and all 6 programs have been successful.

Looks like It’s gonna be a luck of the draw for both college programs and the kids transferring.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob, I'm extremely disappointed in you...below was a live a look at me posting something negative about your boy Joe B. I throw out my best lures and you don't even bite? C'mon man! I was ready to set the hook!!! I really do like Burrow and yes he will the Heisman. He's a tough kid and talented kid.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jg, you're a closet gump? Lookin' good'n well-fed out there on the water. Welcome aboard and Roll Tide! - first from me and rose, er, well, from rose's inner sanctum, and eventually, inevitably, ineluctably the same welcome to be extended by 'Bama HC Dabo!




jgsanders said:


> Jacob, I'm extremely disappointed in you...below was a live a look at me posting something negative about your boy Joe B. I throw out my best lures and you don't even bite? C'mon man! I was ready to set the hook!!! I really do like Burrow and yes he will the Heisman. He's a tough kid and talented kid.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Cracker, you kinda disappointed me too not jumping on the “jalen hurst is the greatest human being and team player ever” bandwagon while singing love songs and reciting poetry reminiscing about how he would be a starter anywhere but Bama. Haha!

Seriously, let me run this 1 by you. Let’s say LSU loses to UGA in Atlanta to the guy who set all these transfers in motion. Remember that is home game for UGA. And then again in the first round of the CFB playoffs while watching Joe B move on to the NFL. No trophies or titles to be had. Would they be happy?


----------



## Ktyler2577 (Nov 30, 2018)

South Carolina by 20


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Ktyler2577 said:


> South Carolina by 20


Good one. Maybe 'Cocky goes the "Win one for Little Willie" route so he can go out in style (and go back to Saban's gentle embrace as an "analyst").

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> Jacob, I'm extremely disappointed in you...below was a live a look at me posting something negative about your boy Joe B. I throw out my best lures and you don't even bite? C'mon man! I was ready to set the hook!!! I really do like Burrow and yes he will the Heisman. He's a tough kid and talented kid.


Honestly I’m just now reading up on it all. That said, I just look @ the stats for LSU & point to them. Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, I’m no fan of dancin’ on Bama’s grave tonight....nosireee.,,,But I do hear the fat lady warmin up in the background.... don’t you? 

I personally wanna thank Former Bamanation for the good times we had in the past. Your slow.... painful...descent into mediocrity is not something I envy you going through for the next decade. Focus on women’s golf and intramural softball if I were you. Go rest high, Bama, and thanks for the memories. For your time is passed. 

No sir, I’ll not dance on the Bama grave. 

Hell, I’ll bring a beer sixer and a neat Woodford to your grave each day. 

....Just might run it through my kidneys first. Haha!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Well, I’m no fan of dancin’ on Bama’s grave tonight....nosireee.,,,But I do hear the fat lady warmin up in the background.... don’t you?
> 
> I personally wanna thank Former Bamanation for the good times we had in the past. Your slow.... painful...descent into mediocrity is not something I envy you going through for the next decade. Focus on women’s golf and intramural softball if I were you. Go rest high, Bama, and thanks for the memories. For your time is passed.
> 
> ...


It is only fitting that the mighty Crimson Tide was taken down by their neighbor state university, the lowly cow college in Auburn Alabama.

And can we please invoke the Mercy Rule as the Aggies are getting slaughtered by LSU.....😳


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

The sad thing is Saban only pays the special teams coach $1.2M a year to head up the FG unit and of course to make sure he counts 11 players on the field so as to abide by the rules. The good news is they hired him from aTm and y'all might want to hire him back with a raise and signing bonus. The better news is, while there's no "D" in Alabama, the Crimson Tide did save ol' Malfunction's job and maybe (we can hope) got him another contract extension. Good luck to the 'Who as they go after another national championship with Jacob's healthy cynicism of the Rosy Finch Boyz HC leading the way and to Tim's and our jg's respective legit contenders, too (and Bubba's 'Dawgs, as well). Was nice while it lasted for 'Bama having a defense that won national championships, but this "basketball on grass" bidness has me on the brink of becoming an old school college football dropout.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Bama... I’m on a budget but might be near Tickets for the coveted outback bowl round Christmas. What webpages are y’all using?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Since Saban became coach of AL the team has missed 101 FG attempts, leading the way in that stat during that time frame. 
I remember some years back of reading that Saban coached the special teams?


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Mark Sehon said:


> Geaux Tigers!


Geaux Tigers and their Heisman favorite QB "Burreaux"


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Since Saban became coach of AL the team has missed 101 FG attempts, leading the way in that stat during that time frame.
> I remember some years back of reading that Saban coached the special teams?


Marv, we can see right through you on this gratuitously blatant beg for gainful employment as 'Bama's special teams coordinator. It doesn't become you, nor is it necessary. Every since you hit that 69-yard drop kick for SoDak. School of Mines & Technology Schist Borers vs. the Camping College of the Black Hills Happy Campers inside the friendly confines of the Corn Palace in '19 (1919) to establish your bonafides, it's been inevitable that you and Saban would one day unite to solve one of the overarching (but wide right or left, if not blocked) problems of the free world, Alabama's kicking game and SNAFU teams', er, special teams' conundrum.

Back in the CFB playoffs in '20 (2020)! - that's your, that's _*our*_ mantra now.

MG


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

The interesting things is the two perspectives.

According to Malzahn in an interview right after the game, the whole idea was to keep the ball away from the terrific kick returner that Alabama has. They lined the kicker up in a wide receiver position and planned on moving him to kick. Sort of a statue of liberty kick I suppose you could call it. They never planned on the 12th guy on the field.

According to Saban it was really shameful trickery and he should have been allowed more time than the rules provided to make certain the right folks were on the field.

Two perspectives. Can't wait to see what they each try next year. . .


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations to Patrick, Krista, Bo and the rest of the wonderful Nix family, as well as to the Auburn family.

This deserved win certainly will help ease the grief for fans, having in the same week lost Tiger great Pat Sullivan. Sullivan ranks atop the Auburn athletic legends in a group with Jackson, Gaines and Barkley. Lost to cancer at 69. Rest in peace Pat Sullivan, hero.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

I saw today, I believe it was Chip Patterson/CBS, had Clemson @ #2 with LSU @ #3. HUH!!!! NO WAY. Clemson is good don't get me wrong but LSU has the best strength of schedule of anyone


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Marv, we can see right through you on this gratuitously blatant beg for gainful employment as 'Bama's special teams coordinator. It doesn't become you, nor is it necessary. Every since you hit that 69-yard drop kick for SoDak. School of Mines & Technology Schist Borers vs. the Camping College of the Black Hills Happy Campers inside the friendly confines of the Corn Palace in '19 (1919) to establish your bonafides, it's been inevitable that you and Saban would one day unite to solve one of the overarching (but wide right or left, if not blocked) problems of the free world, Alabama's kicking game and SNAFU teams', er, special teams' conundrum.
> 
> Back in the CFB playoffs in '20 (2020)! - that's your, that's _*our*_ mantra now.
> 
> MG


I'll leave the kicking to the guy just picked as the top kicker by the ESPN 100. 
Though he is having an AL like season :razz:. 

In other news, Chris Peterson will no longer be Husky head coach after the bowl 
season. We will get to see if Jimmy Lake is worthy of all the favorable press he 
has received!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> I'll leave the kicking to the guy just picked as the top kicker by the ESPN 100.
> Though he is having an AL like season :razz:.
> 
> In other news, Chris Peterson will no longer be Husky head coach after the bowl
> ...


Marv, are you talking about Jimmy Lake (who he?) or Veronica Lake of what your generation called "the silver screen?" Nah, Lake was offered/bruited for DC position couple years back at 'Bama, but stayed home. No idea what he will be like as HC, but my hunch is you and Don James' ghost could do a more distinguished job than Petersen. OK, maybe you, Don James' ghost and Ty Willingham's Tae Bo program soundtrack. But then again, "Sark" is tanned, rested, and recovering - so there's that little redux opportunity. And 'Cutty wouldn't let it go without branding me for being remiss if I didn't put it out there that Poor Little Rich Willie Taggart is also out there looking for his next-level falling-upward coaching job.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Marv, are you talking about Jimmy Lake (who he?) or Veronica Lake of what your generation called "the silver screen?" Nah, Lake was offered/bruited for DC position couple years back at 'Bama, but stayed home. No idea what he will be like as HC, but my hunch is you and Don James' ghost could do a more distinguished job than Petersen. OK, maybe you, Don James' ghost and Ty Willingham's Tae Bo program soundtrack. But then again, "Sark" is tanned, rested, and recovering - so there's that little redux opportunity. And 'Cutty wouldn't let it go without branding me for being remiss if I didn't put it out there that Poor Little Rich Willie Taggart is also out there looking for his next-level falling-upward coaching job.
> 
> MG


Rumor has it they have started collecting firewood to heat the tar pot in Austin, Tom (we’re back) Herman might be available.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Marv, are you talking about Jimmy Lake (who he?) or Veronica Lake of what your generation called "the silver screen?" Nah, Lake was offered/bruited for DC position couple years back at 'Bama, but stayed home. No idea what he will be like as HC, but my hunch is you and Don James' ghost could do a more distinguished job than Petersen. OK, maybe you, Don James' ghost and Ty Willingham's Tae Bo program soundtrack. But then again, "Sark" is tanned, rested, and recovering - so there's that little redux opportunity. And 'Cutty wouldn't let it go without branding me for being remiss if I didn't put it out there that Poor Little Rich Willie Taggart is also out there looking for his next-level falling-upward coaching job.
> 
> MG


You could have mentioned Jim Owens (IMO, the best coach the Huskies have ever had), who was BTW
the 1st husky coach honored with a statue. 

Pigeon Crap regards.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Rumor has it they have started collecting firewood to heat the tar pot in Austin, Tom (we’re back) Herman might be available.


DrA, since he is back from crossing the color line of scrimmage and landing in political incorrectness purgatory, in fact having posted a very honorable encomium to the opposition above (to which I would add, from a gump perspective, that Heisman Trophy winner Pat Sullivan was a teammate of mine for all of one day once upon a time), rose should be the rtf CFB maven to assess the soon-to-be-burnt-Umberto Herman (particularly lining him up vs. the Cajun people's cherce if not Our Jacob's, Coach Ole!).

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

First rate rant, that.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Not making light of Bucky's loss to Illinois but they will be playing in a bowl game this year. South Carolina has 8 losses and will not be. I do believe that LSU and Ohio St. are the two best teams in the country. Splitting hairs in determining who's #1. The bottom line is even though everyone rips on Clemson's schedule, nobody wants to play them in the first game!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Denver said:


> Not making light of Bucky's loss to Illinois but they will be playing in a bowl game this year. South Carolina has 8 losses and will not be. I do believe that LSU and Ohio St. are the two best teams in the country. Splitting hairs in determining who's #1. The bottom line is even though everyone rips on Clemson's schedule, nobody wants to play them in the first game!


Not prognosticating, but be a h*lluva note if LSU loses to UGa (Kirby just might have their offensive number) and gets bounced out of the CFB playoff for a 1-loss champion from a, yes, lesser conference.

MG


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Denver said:


> The bottom line is even though everyone rips on Clemson's schedule, nobody wants to play them in the first game!


I'm not the expert some of you folks seem to be and I understand the "any given Saturday" aspect, but if LSU is going to have to play them, or a team that beats them, sooner or later, I'm ok with sooner.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Denver said:


> Not making light of Bucky's loss to Illinois but they will be playing in a bowl game this year. South Carolina has 8 losses and will not be. I do believe that LSU and Ohio St. are the two best teams in the country. Splitting hairs in determining who's #1. The bottom line is even though everyone rips on Clemson's schedule, nobody wants to play them in the first game!


Bucky will make it interesting today!

Maybe play Oregon in a New Years Day Bowl?

Jonathon Taylor needs to have a game when it counts!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

road kill said:


> Bucky will make it interesting today!
> 
> Maybe play Oregon in a New Years Day Bowl?
> 
> Jonathon Taylor needs to have a game when it counts!


I agree! But Wisconsin cannot play regular "Wisconsin" football. Gonna have to mix it up and throw the ball efficiently, especially on first down. Tackling was way better against Minnesota than the prior two games too.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

road kill said:


> Bucky will make it interesting today!
> 
> Maybe play Oregon in a New Years Day Bowl?
> 
> Jonathon Taylor needs to have a game when it counts!


With UT losing OR punishment is going to the Rose Bowl . 
If OSU wins WI punishment is going to the Rose Bowl . 

#25 for OR must have watched a lot of film, watch for him. 

Bob Schloredt regards /


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Honestly speaking, the best team in the country is from The BR.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Honestly speaking, the best team in the country is from The BR.


No argument here. Clemson though... I just can't see them losing.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm good with it dude......just remind 'em folk back home....PhX, Callie, TX, FL, ATL, you name the time and loCal....been there....done that.....with a month of preparation.....Dude we ain't even let loose the full arsenal yet...let's have some fun....


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, based on Saturday's "demonstration," it should wouldn't be Kirby Smart...

Oops, wait a minute, wrong thread, wrong 'Dawgs - I was responding to

>*If you could spend a week training with any successful FT pro or amateur*

on what it would've been like training with ol' Kirby before the SEC championship game. Sorry, Bubba...can sympathize though. The hurtin'est cut of all, though, is the graphic comparing Kirbs to Rev. Richt at this stage of their respective careers "training" them Dawgs.

MG


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

marvin s said:


> with ut losing or punishment is going to the rose bowl .
> If osu wins wi punishment is going to the rose bowl .
> 
> #25 for or must have watched a lot of film, watch for him.
> ...


"whoa nelly!!!!!"


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Richard Lipsey, thank you for sending F King off to Corvallis. This is the most polar opposite direction for LSU than the one I was 100% ranting about. What a time to be alive. Joe Alleva & F King Alexander gone in the same year.


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm the one with the hat on. Go Ducks


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

sunnydee said:


> I'm the one with the hat on. Go Ducks


Pretty nice place to hang your hat, for sure. But golly gee, sunnydee,what a start your rtf name as a newcomer to the rtf CFB thread must have given Our Jacob.

He had to have to taken one look at your handle (sunnydee) and thought he was hearing from a Ghost of the BR Christmas Past - almost sunnydee, one *Lynn Amedee*. The shame of it all for me is, in Lynn's wikipedia entry, there's no acknowledgement of his coaching stop along the way "back in the day" when he had my attention as offensive coordinator of *the Birmingham Americans, yup, of The World Football League*. My hope is someday, in a thriving US economy spurred by the current occupant of Oval Office, the old hometown franchise might be reborn under the ownership of Donald J. Trump as the *Birmingham Americans Made Great Again* - with the team wearing red MAGA, or maybe that should be *AMGA* stencils on the front of their red, white & blue helmets!

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats to Joe Burrow on the Heisman. Bayou Bangle to Sincinonattie OH pro Bangle?? 

Also...

Nuttin’ for you other teams to worry about with these small town Clemps. Can’t recruit, don’t play nobody, 1 QB wonder, cute littl’ story, Dabo corny, short bus riding, ACC sufferin, never filed a pretentious THE patent, old news but still newbie and Johnny come lately.

Rose and Cracker.... my confidence has grown significantly since the Clemps drug test results are in today..,,we are clean and good to go....hahaha!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

No need to play "we ain't getting no respect " card, JG ...Dabos' already covered that base enough for all the Clemps .


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> No need to play "we ain't getting no respect " card, JG ...Dabos' already covered that base enough for all the Clemps .


Tim, thank you for taking up the cudgel against our jg - but more importantly thank you for putting some pace back into the rtf CFB thread as it's been largely dormant since the *2020 College Football Transfer Portal* emerged without any candidates (at least so far) considering The North & South Dakota Amalgamated Metal & Ore Sampling Institute (TNSDAMOSI) Fool's Gold Coffin Carriers, a/k/a The Pyrite Planting Undertakers! Right, Marv?

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Tim Mc said:


> No need to play "we ain't getting no respect " card, JG ...Dabos' already covered that base enough for all the Clemps .


Well played. Well played indeed.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Tim Mc said:


> No need to play "we ain't getting no respect " card, JG ...Dabos' already covered that base enough for all the Clemps .


I would hit the like button if there was one.....funny funny

but, you guys aren’t even gettin Dabo’s true/local poor mouthin’. Dabo “heck I don’t even know if we can compete with these large state sponsored schools. We’d be lucky just to scrape together the daggum gas money just to get out there. Them other 3 QBs are too good.... I mean just look at the stats....staggering what these other 3 schools are doin. We justta happy to be invited. If we’s a do a real good hat passin’ we might get the Band out there too. Fingers crossed fellas.” 

A fine southern poor mouthin ...


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Tim, thank you for taking up the cudgel against our jg - but more importantly thank you for putting some pace back into the rtf CFB thread as it's been largely dormant since the *2020 College Football Transfer Portal* emerged without any candidates (at least so far) considering The North & South Dakota Amalgamated Metal & Ore Sampling Institute (TNSDAMOSI) Fool's Gold Coffin Carriers, a/k/a The Pyrite Planting Undertakers! Right, Marv?
> 
> MG


That would be the Orthorhombic Undertakers. FeAs2 in your coffee regards .


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> I would hit the like button if there was one.....funny funny
> 
> but, you guys aren’t even gettin Dabo’s true/local poor mouthin’. Dabo “heck I don’t even know if we can compete with these large state sponsored schools. We’d be lucky just to scrape together the daggum gas money just to get out there. Them other 3 QBs are too good.... I mean just look at the stats....staggering what these other 3 schools are doin. We justta happy to be invited. If we’s a do a real good hat passin’ we might get the Band out there too. Fingers crossed fellas.”
> 
> A fine southern poor mouthin ...


The awe shucks routine is kinda OK in the early days but he has had a top 10 program for almost a decade and a top 5 program for 4-5 years with two National Championships so the awe shucks routine gets pretty tiresome. No need to be a jerk like Saban but just be confident and humble. Disingenuous poor mouth is neither warranted nor dignified. It should be a fun playoff with 3 terrific teams and the poor old Sooners.;-)


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

EdA said:


> The awe shucks routine is kinda OK in the early days but he has had a top 10 program for almost a decade and a top 5 program for 4-5 years with two National Championships so the awe shucks routine gets pretty tiresome. No need to be a jerk like Saban but just be confident and humble. Disingenuous poor mouth is neither warranted nor dignified. It should be a fun playoff with 3 terrific teams and the poor old Sooners.;-)


Now Doc, let's be fair...TX wouldn't dare be called Southern' now.....what is it.....Western, SWestern, MidWestern....nonethelesss.......the cooper tire bowl is a fine accomplishment for a 7-5 team that pays $7.5M/year for its head coach each year. That's an expensive per win stat if you think about it....ROI.....


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Let's just say "Alabama" has won 2 of the last 3 Natty's, and the most recent 1 by 4 scores in a blow out vs that same competitor that was billed as the greatest team maybe ever. Let's just say that same full offense and coaching staff comes back, remember the name on the shirt is Bama. They are 8-0 the next season (like 23-0 total overall) and the CFB committee has you as a 5th seed thru October????? I would get it if we lost our coach, QB, RB, OL, WRs, but all those dudes are back guys. All of 'em. 

Now change the name to Clempson from Bama and you might or might not understand the ESPN and media bias, along with Clemps chip on the shoulder. 

In the end, we are hoping to play the best teams no matter when or where. Merry Christmas to all!! Enjoy the bowls as CFB will be over before we know it! 









ImgflipImgflip


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Now change the name to Clempson from Bama and you might or might not understand the ESPN and media bias, along with Clemps chip on the shoulder. p


Disrespect is a great motivator & I'm sure you know that. TBS, 
You should also admit that Clempson had the easiest road to 
being Undefeated.

All that you need to do is win out to show them the folly of their ways!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

jgsanders said:


> Let's just say "Alabama" has won 2 of the last 3 Natty's, and the most recent 1 by 4 scores in a blow out vs that same competitor that was billed as the greatest team maybe ever. Let's just say that same full offense and coaching staff comes back, remember the name on the shirt is Bama. They are 8-0 the next season (like 23-0 total overall) and the CFB committee has you as a 5th seed thru October????? I would get it if we lost our coach, QB, RB, OL, WRs, but all those dudes are back guys. All of 'em.
> 
> Now change the name to Clempson from Bama and you might or might not understand the ESPN and media bias, along with Clemps chip on the shoulder.
> 
> ...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

No chatter about the playoff, what’s up with that? Make your picks. I didn’t think Oklahoma had much of a chance and now they are minus 3 or 4 starters. LSU in an easy win. OSU and Clemson a tossup, give me LSU vs OSU in the Natl Championship game and LSU to win it all.
I ain’t no Swami!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Tim Mc said:


> jgsanders said:
> 
> 
> > Let's just say "Alabama" has won 2 of the last 3 Natty's, and the most recent 1 by 4 scores in a blow out vs that same competitor that was billed as the greatest team maybe ever. Let's just say that same full offense and coaching staff comes back, remember the name on the shirt is Bama. They are 8-0 the next season (like 23-0 total overall) and the CFB committee has you as a 5th seed thru October????? I would get it if we lost our coach, QB, RB, OL, WRs, but all those dudes are back guys. All of 'em.
> ...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> No chatter about the playoff, what’s up with that? Make your picks. I didn’t think Oklahoma had much of a chance and now they are minus 3 or 4 starters. LSU in an easy win. OSU and Clemson a tossup, give me LSU vs OSU in the Natl Championship game and LSU to win it all.
> I ain’t no Swami!


I honestly have no clue what to think about The Fiesta Bowl. I believe LSU is a huge favorite in The Peach Bowl for good reason, but that’s why they play the game.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> *I honestly have no clue what to think about The Fiesta Bowl.* I believe LSU is a huge favorite in The Peach Bowl for good reason, but that’s why they play the game.


Hate to post and run, like, to, you know, actual retriever training (what's that?), but just refreshing your memory from days of yore, Jacob, like last July:



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Since it’s talking season now, chirp away.





crackerd said:


> "Chirp away" as in Rosy Finch Boyz, LLC chirping?
> 
> O's kicks yesterday @SEC (Saban) Media Days were the chirp of the town according to the World Leader. And they weren't even "fabricated" by y'all's Swamp People, Jacob, but white patent leather. Of course the head Rosy Finch Boyz deflected sartorial comment and emoted (em"*O*"ted) on "Yaw-yaw-yaw-foobaw-lot-of-points-yaw-yaw-yaw-foobaw this yee-ah."


To which I would add at present, the head Rosy Finch Boyz was a pretty prophetic songbird with his chirping. But were I extrapolating from this lovely graphic, it would appear that *O* You Rosy Finch Boyz is in line for the silver medal instead of the BCS crystal football. That's not my prediction, I figure the Who wins it all, just trying to be fair with your post above in "not having a clue about what to think in the Fiesta Bowl."












MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, you're tooo daggum kind/sneaky. I think you and OSU are setting us up here???
> ...


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> So posts the guy whose team has a schedule that is weaker than the Mountain West!


Now, Marv, Tim is a paragon of practicality with his comments and an arbiter of good taste with his pragmatic takes on the various contenders.

Besides, all it will take to restore tOSU's scheduling luster, and that of the entire B1G, is Hairball and Meeshegan beating 'Bama by the expected seven touchdowns.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Now, Marv, Tim is a paragon of practicality with his comments and an arbiter of good taste with his pragmatic takes on the various contenders.
> 
> Besides, all it will take to restore tOSU's scheduling luster, and that of the entire B1G, is Hairball and Meeshegan beating 'Bama by the expected seven touchdowns.
> 
> MG


My Bad! I was in a hurry & didn't proof read. The jab was pointed at the humble poster
whose chosen team fails to receive sufficient respect, in their mind.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin S said:


> jgsanders said:
> 
> 
> > So posts the guy whose team has a schedule that is weaker than Mountain West!
> ...


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I sure could use some Swami/Roseberry predictions right about now.....C'mon Rose! Break my heart if you have tooo on the Clemps game...I'll understand.....but give it to me straight.....whoo you gotta in the big bowls this year?????


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Well hell JG......here goes nothin'.

In light of my last post, I choose the team with the greatest number of black players. I like black players very much.

However, if it was possible to know which team has the most lesbian, bisexual, gay, trans and queer(lbgtq....i hope i got the acronym correct) players, I would choose the team with the greatest diversity of those. I think that choice would make me a better person.

With all that cleared up.......
I certainly love LSU as a worthy SEC champion!
I too love Ohio State and that crazy defensive end guy!
I especially love the Clemson squad led by a kid from the '92 team!
And all here know I loved me some Jalen from the start!

Who do I pick?






DAMN SURE AINT BAMA!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Geaux Tigers


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

The Tigers are a machine. holy cow.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Well hell JG......here goes nothin'.
> 
> In light of my last post, I choose the team with the greatest number of black players. I like black players very much.
> 
> ...


U did see #15 perform mop up duties. Who you got?


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Great game, tough loss for my Buckeyes. 
Go Joe!!! Bring it home for the Tigahs!!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> Great game, tough loss for my Buckeyes.
> Go Joe!!! Bring it home for the Tigahs!!


Tim, to paraphrase Yogi Berra Bryant, it was deja vu poetic injustice all over again for y'all as with 'Bama vs. the Bucks six years ago with a horrible phantom targeting call.

Targeting hadn't been invented yet when Ruben Foster got flagged for unnecessary roughness against tOSU with 'Bama up 21-6 and threatening to run away with it. You and Trey Depriest well remenber that outcome.

Last night the Bucks got jobbed at the point of contact - and your domination got derailed by an awful call that totally changed the game's complexion. Up to that of misstated contact, tOSU was clicking on all 11-cylinders. Shame from an impartial vantage to see a misbegotten video review take a dream CFB NC game away from you -

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

What an interesting game with multiple momentum swings, either team had an opportunity to win until time expired. I am no rules expert but upon reading the NCAA version of targeting it seems clear to me that the call was correct (helmet to helmet contact to a player otherwise engaged or attempting to pass). While one could dispute the existence of the rule the implementation in this case seems clear to me. Gutty performances on the big stage by many but particularly Dobbins and Lawrence. I hope the Championship game is as entertaining as this one was.

https://www.si.com/college/2018/08/21/college-football-helmet-targeting-rule-explained


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Tim, you’re a class act! 

cracker, Enjoy the camping world bowl for me while reminiscing about Bama’s glory days before we took your lunch money and asked you how you liked it,,,, thanks


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

*Jobbed*, plain and simple. jg's girlfriend Goldilocks is a helluva player and leader, but he's also 6-6. How does a safety coming on a blitz lower his helmet to target a QB a head taller? The running QB went into a crouch and turned into the blitzer, that's how. A crock of ****e call by ****e SEC officials working the game, plain and simple. No targeting intent, no launching, no leading with the crown of the helmet, just another horrendous call by ****e SEC officials costing tOSU a chance at another NC.

And don't get me started on (Choke)(Joke)lahoma's playoff unworthiness - Big 12 with 10 high school offenses and middle school defenses ought to face off against the DIII All-Stars for a game more representative of how "formidable" they really are. Although it is looking more and more like their signature "win" this year was the tea sippers losing only by a handful in the opener vs. Jacob's Wonderboys from Baton Rouge.

MG 




EdA said:


> What an interesting game with multiple momentum swings, either team had an opportunity to win until time expired. I am no rules expert but upon reading the NCAA version of targeting it seems clear to me that the call was correct (helmet to helmet contact to a player otherwise engaged or attempting to pass). While one could dispute the existence of the rule the implementation in this case seems clear to me. Gutty performances on the big stage by many but particularly Dobbins and Lawrence. I hope the Championship game is as entertaining as this one was.
> 
> https://www.si.com/college/2018/08/21/college-football-helmet-targeting-rule-explained


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Live look at Clempson...got a few bandages, bumps, and bruises....but we still dancin'


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> jg's girlfriend Goldilocks


    



MG said:


> (Choke)(Joke)lahoma's playoff unworthiness - MG


Question - Who was more worthy?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Question - Who was more worthy?


Dolphins, certainly, based on the Fitzmagic I just saw in Foxboro.

Nah, this is where ordinarily I would make a feeble argument for expanding the CFB playoff to eight teams. But this year, you're right, Marv - nobody worthier for that four-seed than the Chokies. But conversely, you've strengthened my argument for eight teams. Still wouldn't have got anybody I care about into the field, but with eight all Power champions get an automatic berth with three at-large berths. Utah and Wusskies still on outside looking in this year at least, 2-3 good SEC teams, too, but at least they had played to a level at some point in the regular season that Chokies never achieved except against the Baylor Burst Bubble Bears.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> *Jobbed*, plain and simple. jg's girlfriend Goldilocks is a helluva player and leader, but he's also 6-6. How does a safety coming on a blitz lower his helmet to target a QB a head taller? The running QB went into a crouch and turned into the blitzer, that's how. A crock of ****e call by ****e SEC officials working the game, plain and simple. No targeting intent, no launching, no leading with the crown of the helmet, just another horrendous call by ****e SEC
> MG


When the 6’6” guy is going down in the grasp of another player. The rule sites helmet to helmet contact initiated by the defensive player. Intent is never mentioned and how could an official rule on that? If intent was being called tOSU defensive players trying to separate Lawrence from his spine would have been flagged.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

jgsanders said:


> Tim, you’re a class act!
> 
> cracker, Enjoy the camping world bowl for me while reminiscing about Bama’s glory days before we took your lunch money and asked you how you liked it,,,, thanks



You wouldn't say I was so classy if you'd have been standing in my living room last night!!
The expletives were flowing like a raging river.

That targeting call did change the momentum, MG , but 3 field goals in the first half of which 2 should definitely have been TDs killed us. 

It's hard to be impartial when watching your team play, especially in a big game but I really do think Ohio State is a better team than Clemson. That is what makes the loss sting even more.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

EdA said:


> crackerd said:
> 
> 
> > *Jobbed*, plain and simple. jg's girlfriend Goldilocks is a helluva player and leader, but he's also 6-6. How does a safety coming on a blitz lower his helmet to target a QB a head taller? The running QB went into a crouch and turned into the blitzer, that's how. A crock of ****e call by ****e SEC officials working the game, plain and simple. No targeting intent, no launching, no leading with the crown of the helmet, just another horrendous call by ****e SEC
> ...


Lawrence was not in the grasp of another player and he did duck his head in anticipation of the hit. The penalty is one thing but losing the best slot corner in the country because of it really hurts. Tough call and Clemson to their credit capitalized on it.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tim, CFB officiating's a joke, but if there's any consolation, it's that EPL officiating has *"help" at being even more of a larf going by the book (or booking)*. But I am with you on the game-changing loss of your top run-support and coverage corner as the decisive moment in tOSU's loss.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Blaming others for our perceived bad breaks in life sure seems to be a problem in CFB and society these days. The refs suck, the grass/turf sucks, replay sucks, Corny Dabo sucks, yadayada…..might wanna also look for the man card you've misplaced. 

Clemson could not have played worse for the opening 25 minutes....yet we clawed back to 14-16 by halftime and were leading after 35 minutes. Shame on you for not knocking out the Champ when you had him on the ropes. That is all...

We're on to LSU!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

jgsanders said:


> Blaming others for our perceived bad breaks in life sure seems to be a problem in CFB and society these days. The refs suck, the grass/turf sucks, replay sucks, Corny Dabo sucks, yadayada…..might wanna also look for the man card you've misplaced.
> 
> Clemson could not have played worse for the opening 25 minutes....yet we clawed back to 14-16 by halftime and were leading after 35 minutes. Shame on you for not knocking out the Champ when you had him on the ropes. That is all...
> 
> We're on to LSU!



My man card is right where I left it , pal. I clearly stated in my post that we beat ourselves. The penalty definitely hurt as well as the roughing the kicker . It was a boneheaded play . To Clemson's credit they went right after Wade's replacement when he got ejected and cashed in.
Dobbins dropping 2 td passes killed us. The kid played his heart out though.

I can tell you who didn't stop Ohio State, Brent Venables. He was out coached from the first play of the game. He ought to buy Trevor a big steak dinner for bailing his *ss out. 
Unless they really step it up on defense Joe and company are gonna filet them on the 13th.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Tim Mc said:


> I can tell you who didn't stop Ohio State, Brent Venables. He was out coached from the first play of the game. He ought to buy Trevor a big steak dinner for bailing his *ss out.
> Unless they really step it up on defense Joe and company are gonna filet them on the 13th.


HUH? Your team kicked 3 FG. AND scored once in the 2nd half. How many points per game were the Buckeyes scoring up to that bowl game?

FWIW, the targeting call, regardless of player stature, was definitely the correct call. I have to agree with Dr. Ed no doubt. 

I think LSU wins the next game.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear OSU fans and apologists,

In times like these it is important to focus on your accomplishments. Like beating Michigan. Big10 champs! Nice accomplishment there! 2020 will be awesome I'm sure! 

Don't focus on the negatives, it'll just drive you crazy:

Like how a blue blood school like THE OSU has never.....ever never ever never...1 time beaten Clempson in its long and storied history. ACC Clemps? How is that possible? And you guys are always the better team too....you say??? hmmm....Sounds like Coaching!!! We sure seem to get awful lucky against you guys....
Or, how you let a 6'6" lilly white goldilocks QB run for a 100+ yards on the ground, breakin' your secondaries ankles like he was Dabo's gift to speed burning elusive athletes everywhere.
Or how your hate for all things Dabo….no no no....that's Coach Swinney to you....makes it even funnier!
Or how Clempson was pre-ordering tickets and making arrangements for NO 2 weeks ago.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

jgsanders said:


> Dear OSU fans and apologists,
> 
> In times like these it is important to focus on your accomplishments. Like beating Michigan. Big10 champs! Nice accomplishment there! 2020 will be awesome I'm sure!
> 
> ...


That post is in very poor taste. Not to disparage Clemson's team, because they are very good, but, You should really take your Orange tinted glasses off, Clemson got lucky with with that win Saturday night. And, Tell me again how many top 10 teams Clemson beat this year? See you in the Dome!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rboudet said:


> That post is in very poor taste. Not to disparage Clemson's team, because they are very good but, You should really take your Orange tinted glasses off, Clemson got lucky with with that win Saturday night. And, Tell me again how many top 10 teams Clemson beat this year? See you in the Dome!


C'mon, man! jg's just basking in the "nouveau-ness of bein' All-Bran With a Lake and, whaddya know, a winnin' record since the 'Bama Boys taked over the pro'grum" - starting with Charlie Pell, Danny Ford and now "Carmesí Diablo" (Crimson Dabo) of Pelham, Ala. He's also pretty hopeful that Charlie Bauman ain't crossin' paths with one Arthur Cantrelle, honorary Alabamian, before the big Jan. 13 "natty" showdown.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Cracker,

What would you say if I told you Ol Clemps gave 

Woody Hayes his last loss.....Urban Meyer his worst loss....and Ryan Day his first loss? Too soon????? 

Brett McMurphy told me that one....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Cracker,
> 
> What would you say if I told you Ol Clemps gave
> 
> Woody Hayes his last loss.....Urban Meyer his worst loss....and Ryan Day his first loss? Too soon?????


I would say enjoy your success but it takes a hard core to dig up those stats. Life goes on as do the fortunes of college football programs, just ask Miami and Florida State fans and don’t forget Nebraska, USC, and Notre Dame.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Cracker,
> 
> What would you say if I told you Ol Clemps gave
> 
> ...


I am probably one of the few posting here who was old enough to vote when that happened. 
Those were different times, people didn't sell themselves to the highest bidder. & sports were 
sports. They were something you did before you became useful. 

I'm sure you have the history of the incident that happened at that game. I, even at that point 
in time, thought it very disrespectful on the part of the player. I'll ask you, was the player in any 
manner, disciplined for his actions?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> I am probably one of the few posting here who was old enough to vote when that happened.
> Those were different times, people didn't sell themselves to the highest bidder. & sports were
> sports. They were something you did before you became useful.
> 
> ...


*
Whoa, whoa, whoa, Marv!* It's true that our jg's just a young sandersnapper, but Charlie Bauman of Clemps did no wrong when The Old Three Yards & a Cloud of Duster, a/k/a Woody Hayes came off the tOSU sideline to dust *him *after an interception return. I recall being in the, er, familiar company of one of our former college cheerleaders when Woody threw the punch that ended his career (nothing like watching a bowl game in which you have no rooting interest in a reclining position with a suth'n belle, especially one who knows the finer points of the game), and it was like we had achieved some kind of simultaneous, er, "moment" as the glee emanated from the both of us at the sight captured on the video above and shown again and again. Clemps' coach at the time was one Charley Pell, probably the most fearsome player pound for pound Bear Bryant ever had at Alabama, a 190-pound defensive tackle so downright mean on the field that Bear banned him from 'Bama practice out of apprehension that Pell would hurt his own teammates. One mighty mean and hardnosed individual, Charley Pell - who, for our sandersnapper's edification, just happened - in his first full season as a major college head coach (if you could call Clemps "major college" back then) - to lead li'lo nouveau Clemps to that Gator Bowl game in '77 for their first postseason appearance in almost 20 years.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

crackerd said:


> Marvin S said:
> 
> 
> > I am probably one of the few posting here who was old enough to vote when that happened.
> ...



There's long been strong suspicion that Woody threw the punch at the wrong player for ending the game and season for the Bucks. 
It isn't to much of a reach to think ol' Art Schlister had laid a few bucks down on the game and needed Charlie to step up and make a play. 
Hard to believe but considering what a degenerate gambler and despicable guy he turned out to be anything is possible.

I recently watched a biography about him and never knew just how bad of a con man he was and the lives he ruined of good people that were close to him.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

The Utes mailed this one in and Longhorns playing like it's their Super Bowl.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Marvin,
We could bet on today's game.
I'd be willing to put up some Wisconsin made brats and horse radish cheddar.

But I don't know of ANYTHING from Oregon of equal value!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

road kill said:


> Hey Marvin,
> We could bet on today's game.
> I'd be willing to put up some Wisconsin made brats and horse radish cheddar.
> 
> But I don't know of ANYTHING from Oregon of equal value!


world class Pinot Noir from the Willamette Valley?



Tim Mc said:


> The Utes mailed this one in and Longhorns playing like it's their Super Bowl.


After a season of mediocrity they decided to play, at least the QB did not announce as he did last year......
”hey Longhorn Nation we’re baaack” and they were, back to another mediocre season. Now he has decided he is NFL ready.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

road kill said:


> Hey Marvin,
> We could bet on today's game.
> I'd be willing to put up some Wisconsin made brats and horse radish cheddar.
> 
> But I don't know of ANYTHING from Oregon of equal value!


How about throwing in some Spotted Cow as well.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

road kill said:


> Hey Marvin,
> We could bet on today's game.
> I'd be willing to put up some Wisconsin made brats and horse radish cheddar.
> 
> But I don't know of ANYTHING from Oregon of equal value!


The last time I bet on a Rose Bowl the guy from WI gave me 8 1/2 points for 
$5.00. Our UW won 44-8. At the time $5.00 was real money!

OR has some real scenery when you leave the I-5 corridor. Don't know how to 
value that or send it to you. But ever since the Ducks sold out to Phil Knight I 
could care less what they accomplish with their built in advantages.

I have never seen Steen Mountain, though we have tried!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Not a prettier setting than the Rose Bowl.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> Not a prettier setting than the Rose Bowl.


Tim, where's it being played this year?







Now, now...

MG


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

crackerd said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> > Not a prettier setting than the Rose Bowl.
> ...



Ask Marv, he's been to all of 'em.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Tim Mc said:


> Ask Marv, he's been to all of 'em.


In fact, the only college FB game I have attended is the annual Thanksgiving Day game 
between SDSM&T vs BHTC. Twice!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> In fact, the only college FB game I have attended is the annual Thanksgiving Day game
> between SDSM&T vs BHTC. Twice!


And that is why you are hailed as the rtf CFB thread's very own Amos Alonzo Marvin S. (for Stagg)!

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Bowl records by conference (based on win percentage) thru Jan. 2 bowls


SEC 7-2 (78%)
MW 4-2 (67%)
Ind. 2-1 (67%)
Pac-12 4-3 (57%)
AAC 3-3 (50%)
SB 2-2 (50%)
Big Ten 4-5 (44%)
C-USA 3-4 (43%)
ACC 4-6 (40%)
MAC 2-3 (40%)
Big 12 1-5 (17%)


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Good ol' All Bran bucking up the side for the SEC by digging themselves a Gopher hole. Or shall we say, paraphrasing Our Jacob and PJ Fleck, the next All Bran coach who beat 'em and might as well now join 'em: "Gettin' rowboat raced right into their cowpatties." In other words, save for the gilded Purple Tigers of LSU, the conference's mantra is now "Got Meaningless Bowl Games?" with Saban at least sitting up there with his ninth 11-win season in the last 10 years. And just so our sandersnapper can quote nostalgia as so enjoys, 'Bama's win over Hairball tying the CFB record for most victories in a single decade, with the...with the Penn Quakers of the...of the *1890s*.



EdA said:


> Bowl records by conference (based on win percentage) thru Jan. 2 bowls
> 
> *SEC 7-2 (78%)*
> MW 4-2 (67%)
> ...


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob.....give it to me straight, who yah got............Vikings or Saints???


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Just keep on chirping. 7 days.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Just keep on chirping. 7 days.


Easy now, Jacob - more thrush than chirp from Our Whippersanders, so don't let the rtf CFB thread turn into trench-mouthing from one of the two remaining partisan interests represented!

MG


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

EdA said:


> Bowl records by conference (based on win percentage) thru Jan. 2 bowls
> 
> 
> SEC 7-2 (78%)
> ...


It is also interesting looking at what the conference records are against ranked teams.

SEC 7-2 (78%) - 5-1 (83%)
MW 4-2 (67%) - Played none
Ind. 2-1 (67%) - Played none
Pac-12 4-3 (57%) - 1-1 (50%)
AAC 3-3 (50%) - 0-1 (0%)
SB 2-2 (50%) - Played none
Big Ten 4-5 (44%) - 3-3 (50%)
C-USA 3-4 (43%) - Played none
ACC 4-6 (40%) - 1-2 (33%)
MAC 2-3 (40%) - Played none
Big 12 1-5 (17%) - 1-2 (33%)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Will his be the fashion trend in Bayou country?

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/norcross-safety-products--men-s-white-shrimp-boots--P016594731

Shrimp boats is a-comin' 
Their sails are in sight
Shrimp boats is a-comin'
There's dancin' tonight 
Why don't 'cha hurry hurry hurry home
Why don't 'cha hurry hurry hurry home
Look here! The shrimp boats is a-comin'
There's dancin' tonight
(Shrimp boats is a-comin', there's dancin' tonight)


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Bubba, it sure was a bowl-fest for the SEC, almost as good (and mannerly) as the Joiner (Four-legged) Family Thanksgiving video (great, stupendous - actually even beyond that for visuals) 

Here's the thing, of the two SEC bowl losses, one was an unsightly affair before the game was even played and got the coach fired (@Mittippi Tate) after a defensive end clocked out the team's starting QB and broke his jaw. Somewhat declasse, even mannerless, you might say. The other loss was the opposite any way you squared it -All Bran falling to the Golden Gophers of Minnesota, which meant Happy New Year in a lot of CFB precincts both in and outside the state of Alabama.



bjoiner said:


> It is also interesting looking at what the conference records are against ranked teams.
> 
> *SEC 7-2 (78%) - 5-1 (83%)*
> MW 4-2 (67%) - Played none
> ...


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

We call them "Leipsic slippers" in these parts - and hereabouts, the displaced fanbase that appreciates them best (outside of Baton Rouge) would liken them to one Joe Willie Namath's high-topped footwear in the '65 Orange Bowl when 'Bama got stiffed by the refs (and admittedly done in by Tommy Nobis and Ernie Koy as well, with a little George Sauer Jr. thrown in for good measure).



EdA said:


> Will this be the fashion trend in Bayou country?
> 
> https://www.westmarine.com/buy/norcross-safety-products--men-s-white-shrimp-boots--P016594731
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Will his be the fashion trend in Bayou country?
> 
> https://www.westmarine.com/buy/norcross-safety-products--men-s-white-shrimp-boots--P016594731
> 
> ...


Their fashion star is setting, but I still wear my Camron cowboy boots some part, if not all, of most every day. Heck of a lot cooler than anything else that's waterproof.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Geaux joeaux Burreaux and the team of Coach OOOeaux!!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Easy now, Jacob - more thrush than chirp from Our Whippersanders, so don't let the rtf CFB thread turn into trench-mouthing from one of the two remaining partisan interests represented!
> 
> MG


Just more than a little frustrated with the Clemson facade. Too much passive aggressiveness from the woe is me crowd.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Just more than a little frustrated with the Clemson facade. Too much passive aggressiveness from the woe is me crowd.


Jacob, don't want to chirp (or *chirrup* as the Brits and Rosy Finch Boyz LLC [and red-wattled lapwings*] would have it) for the record, just awaiting you 'Whos' to apply the coup de grace and full circularity for yourself in having originated the 2019 CFB thread.

MG

* As confirmed by our unabashed CFB basher, Marv, a renowned "twitcher" (British for birdwatcher, *what kinds of birds* not specified), though maybe Marv's twitching renown relates more to his Geiger counter and veins of good ore that make good operators (what kinds of "operators" not specified _a la_ certain "birds")!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

jgsanders said:


>


Sounds like one of Debo's press conferences.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rboudet said:


> Sounds like one of Debo's press conferences.


Whoa, whoa, whoa!, reboudet. Wasn't "Debo" one of those British "birds" that I tried to steer away from above, for the drama queen that she was? Now Dabo, well, there's the story of "[email protected] the Recruitin' Rooster:"

Farmer John from Auburn With A Lake was in the fertilized egg and education bidness. He had several hundred young layers (hens), called "pullets" and eight or ten roosters, whose job was to fertilize the eggs.

Farmer John (and IPTAY) kept records and any recruitin' rooster that didn't perform went into the soup pot and was replaced. That took an awful lot of his time so he bought a set of tiny bells and attached them to his roosters. Each bell had a different tone so John could tell from a distance, which rooster was performing.

Now Farmer John could sit on the porch or perch on Howard's Rock and fill out an efficiency report simply by listening to the bells, or have IPTAY take care of the details.

Farmer John's (and IPTAY's) favorite rooster was old [email protected], and a very fine specimen he was, too. But on this particular morning John noticed old [email protected]'s bell hadn't rung at all!

Farmer John (and IPTAY) went to investigate. 

The other roosters were chasing pullets, bells-a-ringing. The pullets, hearing the roosters coming, would run for cover. But to Farmer John's (and IPTAY's) amazement, old [email protected] had his bell in his beak, so it couldn't ring. He'd sneak up on a pullet, do his "recruitin' job" and "walk-on" to recruitin' the next one. Farmer John (and IPTAY) was so proud of ol' [email protected], they entered him in the Pickens County Fair and cock-of-the-walk-on-and-5-star recruitin' charade, and ol' [email protected] became an overnight sensation among the judges. 

The result: The judges not only awarded ol' [email protected] the No Bell Piece Prize; but they also awarded him the Pulletsurprise as well. But not the crystal football that signifies winning the FBS national championship, for LSU would go on to do a de Poulet plumé - plucked po'-beaked ol' [email protected] and his flock (and IPTAY) - in Nawlins at the 'Dome in..., what else?, *Pulletsurprise II*. 


MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I can't get the daggum song...."Hang on Sloopy" outta my head this week....best daggum band in the land I say!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlTKhPkZSJo

Liz Brewer though.....













Was this before your time Cracker?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Just more than a little frustrated with the Clemson facade. Too much passive aggressiveness from the woe is me crowd.


I do like to joke around, but I respect LSU, Louisiana, and the fan base very much. My local DVM and hunting buddy is a LSU grad. His son is there now. I've posted before about my connection to the 59' sugar bowl and Clemson's leading rusher vs LSU, Rudy Hayes. Clemson is an underdog for a reason. I hope it's a good game. Story book/Disney Movie ending if you guys win...no doubt....I will be one of the first to come on here and post my congrats to LSU on Tuesday morning if things don't go the Clemps way. Enjoy and hope it's a goodun!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> though maybe Marv's twitching renown relates more to his Geiger counter


In the mid-=50's a local business guy & myself rented a scintillator & went prospecting up near Capital, MT. found some really hot stuff but unfortunately not mineable 
as it was concentrated in fossil bones. The dreams of fancy cars with big black cigars & the accompanying babes quickly disappeared. 



crackerd said:


> No Bell Piece Prize MG


That is about as funny as anything I've seen recently!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> I can't get the daggum song...."Hang on Sloopy" outta my head this week....best daggum band in the land I say!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlTKhPkZSJo
> 
> ...


What a great blast from the past. Sweet times, those.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> I do like to joke around, but I respect LSU, Louisiana, and the fan base very much. My local DVM and hunting buddy is a LSU grad. His son is there now. I've posted before about my connection to the 59' sugar bowl and Clemson's leading rusher vs LSU, Rudy Hayes. Clemson is an underdog for a reason. I hope it's a good game. Story book/Disney Movie ending if you guys win...no doubt....I will be one of the first to come on here and post my congrats to LSU on Tuesday morning if things don't go the Clemps way. Enjoy and hope it's a goodun!


It’s less to do with joking & more the vibe that Clemson & their social media fan base has put out. 

Thy Saints losing was a sore subject. 

That said, 4 more days. I’m ready to get the game kicked off already. It will be interesting to see if Brent Venables tries to blitz like he normally likes to.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The Egg Bowl just got a *lot* more interesting. Give me The Lane Train & Pirate pressers for the win.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Egg Bowl just got a *lot* more interesting. Give me The Lane Train & Pirate pressers for the win.


Sorry to see Leach move but also understand the need to. He & Kiffin should shake things up a little 
among the storied elite.  really


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin S said:


> Sorry to see Leach move but also understand the need to. He & Kiffin should shake things up a little
> among the storied elite.  really


Lock it up Marvin!!! You can’t speak about the storied and elite SEC on this CFB thread,,,,not allowed!!!!hahaha. Joking..


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Sorry to see Leach move but also understand the need to. He & Kiffin should shake things up a little
> among the storied elite.  really


Last time Kiffin as HC in the SEC shook things up so bad at Tennessee they still haven’t recovered.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

EdA said:


> Last time Kiffin as HC in the SEC shook things up so bad at Tennessee they still haven’t recovered.


Lane Kiffin is an accident waiting to happen, with more baggage than Ohare Airport sees in a year


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Last time Kiffin as HC in the SEC shook things up so bad at Tennessee they still haven’t recovered.


Actually, that was the fault of another Saban acolyte, one Derek "Doolittle" Dooley - Kiffy had Daddy Monte in da house as DC and the program was turning around til Student Body Left Coast called.

Funny thing is the Pirate should be in Tallahassee taking over for Peter-Principled-Out Willie Taggart - and if not there, in Fayetteville, where everybody but Jerry World Maximum Leader Jones endorsed him for the job (Switzer most of all).

As for rumors of a CFB game still to be played next week, only hype I'm buying into is *this loving Valentine to Yaw Yaw Foobaw which plum tickled me* and I expect same for Rick, you, rboudet, tigerfan, rose, tim mc, YBB Glenda, and I would say "et al," but reading it will probably send Our Jacob to confession for impure thoughts ahead of the NC game. For penance, he'll have to learn by heart by the article I'm linking to in the next post and also pray six "Our St. Nick's."

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

*For new "top-doggin' it" Jacob's edification. Swami's too. Marv's cupcake calculus (with iron ore icing) makes three*. And beware ye whippersanders who enter here.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Football season press conferences in Starkville will become a can’t miss event. Le pirate is at least irreverent and entertaining.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/lsu-be...ZeK6z4pWaDJew=&reflink=article_imessage_share


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

tigerfan said:


> Lane Kiffin is an accident waiting to happen, with more baggage than Ohare Airport sees in a year


Mehhhh, I think he’s doing well these days. 

That is my favorite airport in the states, though.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> Sorry to see Leach move but also understand the need to. He & Kiffin should shake things up a little
> among the storied elite.  really


I would have enjoyed him coming to LSU. He definitely makes pressers can’t miss.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob after all the Rosy Finch Boyz LLC chirping and aspersions, and the Swing Blade-bad mouthing, I give you a nice fat andouille right down the middle for coming to Nawlins to praise Yaw Yaw Foobaw not bury him as you might (still) be prone to do, and you elide right past it for Kiffy commentary? Shame on you shirking the "The Cajun Yogi Berra!" And I'm not gonna let you get away with it, so take this, by my man Jere (Jerr'-E) Longman, Cajunarian hisself:


ESSAY

*Ed Orgeron Becomes the Cajun Yogi Berra*

_The L.S.U. coach lifted his football team to No. 1 with his skill and challenged cultural stereotypes with his colorful voice.
_

*By Jeré Longman, New York Times*


When Louisiana State completed a rare victory over Alabama in November, my sister, Irene Cloud, kissed her tiger-striped fingernails. Then she pressed her hand to L.S.U. Coach Ed Orgeron’s face on her television, which had been sprinkled with holy water for good luck.

“He’s so cute; I love him so much,” Melissa Landry, a family friend, said in a video of the victory celebration at Irene’s home in Lafayette, La.

“The Cajun Cookie Monster!” yelled Sarah Davenport, Irene’s daughter and my niece.

“He does not speak English at all,” Landry laughed.

Orgeron’s raspy voice is similar to bayou voices they have heard their entire lives but more gravelly, like the sound of tires on an oyster shell parking lot. Scratch that. It is the sound of a fiddle being played with a chain saw. "We finally have a coach without an accent," Irene likes to say.

All kidding aside, as top-ranked L.S.U. faces Clemson in college football's national championship game Monday in New Orleans, a sensitive subject lurks beneath the good-natured jibes about Orgeron's voice..

The Cajuns of south Louisiana, descended from the French-speaking Acadians who were expelled from Canada in the 1750s for refusing to pledge fealty to the British, have long endured media portrayals as a people whose distinct accent makes them seem backward and ignorant.

Exhibit No. 1: Adam Sandler’s witless character in the football comedy “The Waterboy.” “You were laughing at that character; nobody’s laughing at Coach Orgeron now,” said Shane K. Bernard, a Louisiana historian and the author of “The Cajuns: Americanization of a People.”

The success of Orgeron, 58, who is from tiny Larose, La., southwest of New Orleans, has provided an athletic and cultural rebuttal to ridiculing vocal stereotypes of Cajuns, who otherwise have been widely embraced for their food, music and hospitality.

“A lot of Cajuns can’t understand him, either,” Emily Davenport, my niece and Sarah’s sister, said with a laugh. “But true L.S.U. fans, now we get it. It’s like a secret language. And we love it.”

​That was not always a prevailing opinion. In the World War I era, Louisiana tried to smother its French heritage by assimilating Cajuns into the broader American culture. The state constitution of 1921 required that public schools teach in English only. When my father attended school in the 1930s and ’40s in Eunice, La., he and others caught speaking the Cajun French dialect were sometimes paddled or forced to kneel in uncooked rice that bruised the knees.

Even into the 1950s and early ’60s, said Barry Jean Ancelet, a renowned folklorist and emeritus professor at the University of Louisiana at Lafayette, there were reports of French-speaking school children wetting their pants because “they didn’t know how to ask for permission to go to the bathroom in English and they weren’t allowed to in French.”

Not until 1968 did a formal, belated attempt begin to preserve the French language and the Cajun culture. As a coach, Orgeron has faced mocking suspicion that equated his accent with a lack of intelligence and sophistication. When he struggled as the coach of Mississippi from 2005 to ’07, a parody song reduced his vocabulary to “Yaw yaw yaw yaw football.”

Many L.S.U. fans considered his hiring as head coach in 2016 to be the desperate signing of a shrimp boat captain instead of a master football strategist.

Angelle Terrell, a staunch Orgeron supporter, wrote recently on the Baton Rouge blog Red Stick Mom that some of her acquaintances had called the hiring “embarrassing” and “humiliating” and that the criticisms of Orgeron were “usually tinged with jabs at his accent, his overall demeanor and his ability to represent L.S.U. to the public.”

Last month, Bruce Feldman, a highly regarded college football reporter for Fox Sports, posited that Orgeron was not promoted to head coach at Southern California in 2013, despite a 6-2 record as interim coach, because U.S.C. officials “couldn’t get past what Ed Orgeron sounded like.”

​Irene, my sister, said, “That hurts my soul to hear that his accent didn’t meet their country club standards.”

Six seasons later, U.S.C. struggles for relevance while L.S.U. seeks its fourth national title. Orgeron implemented an inventive passing game and helped develop quarterback Joe Burrow into a Heisman Trophy winner. To show his appreciation about becoming an honorary Cajun, Burrow, who is from Ohio, recently wore a pregame jersey with his name spelled Burreaux.

L.S.U. football has long served as a measure of achievement in a state that has struggled with poverty, educational achievement, cancer rates, infant mortality and political chicanery. Rudy Penton, an inveterate L.S.U. fan who has been known to paint purple and gold tiger stripes on his dogs, told me years ago, “When we’re No. 1, it’s usually for something bad.”

Orgeron, though, represents characteristics that Cajuns hold dearest: resilience, innovation, hard work, pride in their heritage, lightheartedness combined with seriousness of purpose. Rod Dreher, a Louisiana native and a senior editor at The American Conservative, wrote that Coach O, as Orgeron is widely known, “could be acclaimed governor for life by divine right.”

Orgeron and his mother, Coco, have also endeared themselves by speaking fluent Cajun French in video clips. The Washington Post did a deep linguistic dive into Orgeron’s accent, variously described as rough as the hide of a gator and as flavorful as a bowl of gumbo. By happenstance, Orgeron’s ascendance comes amid an explosion in south Louisiana of French immersion schools, which have popped up like mud chimneys built by crawfish.

“I’m proud as all get-out to know we have someone that speaks like us and people are finding out there’s nothing to be ashamed about being a Cajun,” said Mark Layne, the professional name of Martel Ardoin, the general manager of radio station KVPI in Ville Platte, La., which hosts two French-language newscasts daily and a morning coffee-talk show called “La Tasse de Café.”

​Ancelet, the folklorist, views Orgeron as a Cajun Yogi Berra, who speaks truths with colorful language. “Your accent can reveal where you’re from,” Ancelet said, “but I don’t think it ought to be presumed to reveal what’s in your head.”
Mine is a family of L.S.U. graduates. A sportswriter for 40-plus years, I still follow L.S.U. football with avid interest but not emotion. My mother, sister and two nieces, though, maintain a passion as spicy as sauce piquante.

During the game against Alabama, the Tigers’ first victory over the Crimson Tide since 2011, Irene hosted her granddaughter’s first birthday party, complete with a baby’s cheerleader outfit, a cake designed as a football field, invitations shaped as football tickets and an L.S.U.-themed bouncy castle. She bought tickets for her daughters to attend Monday’s championship game. And she will be watching at home with her usual accouterments — holy water, an L.S.U. jersey and a costume tiger head.

“We love us some Coach O,” Irene said. “A lot of smart people talk with a funny accent.”


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, it does feel like Clemps flying into the eye of a storm doesn't it....current weather....wheels up 3pm EST


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Not sure where you got that weather forecast, but it’s not true. Tomorrow morning will be a doozy of a storm, but it’ll be gone by noon.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

A perfect season and another National Championship for the Bison.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Couple of no-hype just factual stuff articles to let Our Jacob and whippersanders-come-lately that we ain't SEC or 'Bama homers, just ho_*n*_ing the fine point that CFB is a funny ol' great game, especially when it involves Alabama in any manifestation (or "coach-ifestation!").

*Point No. 1*

*Point No. 1A
*
MG


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

I had been told this was supposed to be a “rebuilding” year for Clemson. I’m hoping they can continue a surprisingly great season, but LSU looks awfully dominating.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

1tulip said:


> I had been told this was supposed to be a “rebuilding” year for Clemson. I’m hoping they can continue a surprisingly great season, but LSU looks awfully dominating.


Hey Tulip, good to see your post. I'm thnking you have a couple of famly members that are Clemson grads. Should be a good one Monday, and yes, LSU is very very good. Post more often!!!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

crackerd said:


> Couple of no-hype just factual stuff articles to let Our Jacob and whippersanders-come-lately that we ain't SEC or 'Bama homers, just ho_*n*_ing the fine point that CFB is a funny ol' great game, especially when it involves Alabama in any manifestation (or "coach-ifestation!").
> 
> *Point No. 1*
> 
> ...


Good stuff Cracker. Of course you, Rose, BamaJeff already knew the Nolan Turner story. To give you credit though, you said he would be a baller 3 years ago like his Father when he signed. I remember that. Another no star kid that had a huge INT last year in the CFB playoffs vs Notre Dame and then a game sealer vs OSU last week. I also know you saw what Dabo told Nolan after he got beat on 4th and 2 vs OSU for a TD, right???? "Hey Nolan, you're gong to make the game winning INT next series." That's a bond beyond football my friend.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Finally the day has arrived.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Finally the day has arrived.


Jacob, Question is, will tomorrow be Fat Tuesday come early in Nawlins for y'all's "excessive celebrating," or will Clemps cause The 'Who's great season to give way to sackcloth and ashes?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

If you’re asking me for a prediction about the game, it’s not really a secret on what I think will happen. I think LSU jumps out to a lead early and never looks back. 

To be entirely forthcoming, I didn’t see Clemson keeping it within 14 last year & we all know how that played out.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> If you’re asking me for a prediction about the game, it’s not really a secret on what I think will happen. I think LSU jumps out to a lead early and never looks back.
> 
> To be entirely forthcoming, I didn’t see Clemson keeping it within 14 last year & we all know how that played out.


Couldn't you Shut up for 16 more hours, Jacob?
Whenever you are boastful and telling us things like how LSU will start a season spanking Wis and go undefeated or feeling sorry for all of LSU future foes causehas NFL talent at every position BAD things happen.
But when you are doom and gloom and telling us that got no chance with brainless Coach O, the GOOD things happen!!

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> If you’re asking me for a prediction about the game, it’s not really a secret on what I think will happen. I think LSU jumps out to a lead early and never looks back.
> 
> To be entirely forthcoming, I didn’t see Clemson keeping it within 14 last year & we all know how that played out.


My total ignorance of both teams and incompetence in picking winners thinks LSU 34 Clemson 24.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Up at 2:30 a.m. CST to watch the NC replay. Seeing the first 4-5 series of the game - total domination. What did Clemps win by, 68-7 or something?

MG


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

crackerd said:


> Up at 2:30 a.m. CST to watch the NC replay. Seeing the first 4-5 series of the game - total domination. What did Clemps win by, 68-7 or something?
> 
> MG


And it wasn't even that close...Clemps No. 1 rated defense completely shutdown Joe and the boys...held 'em to just under 650 total yards. 
That's a stout D, Venables is a freaking prodigy!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

What a year. I mean, yeah. What a year. 

I definitely want to thank each & every single one of y’all for the posts. I would be telling a lie if I said this annual thread & The Christmas Story that Ted posts each year aren’t the 2 I most look forward to each year. Thank y’all for the banter, the viewpoints, the passion for your team(s), & for the sarcasm/quick witted retorts. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!

Go Tigahs!!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> What a year. I mean, yeah. What a year.
> 
> I definitely want to thank each & every single one of y’all for the posts. I would be telling a lie if I said this annual thread & The Christmas Story that Ted posts each year aren’t the 2 I most look forward to each year. Thank y’all for the banter, the viewpoints, the passion for your team(s), & for the sarcasm/quick witted retorts.
> 
> ...


what a season, what a team, Congratulations!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats to LSU...


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations Jacob!! The state of Louisiana must have been rocking last night. 


BTW, just teasing you JG. Clemson is a juggernaut of a program now and looks like for some time to come.
I don't think the '85 Chicago Bears defense could have stopped that LSU offensive machine this year. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> Congratulations Jacob!! The state of Louisiana must have been rocking last night.
> 
> 
> BTW, just teasing you JG. Clemson is a juggernaut of a program now and looks like for some time to come.
> I don't think the '85 Chicago Bears defense could have stopped that LSU offensive machine this year. I've never seen anything like it.


Both of 'em would've poleaxed 'Bama the way they played last night - wait a minute, both of 'em already _*did*_ poleaxe 'Bama within the last 363 days. Great ballgame, I think the extra rest leading into it sharpened both teams' play. Saban was giving both of 'em his St. Nick's due to that effect - as well he should have. Crazy as it sounds, Oeaux and Burreaux are the CFB feelgood story of the decade, current decade for sure, the 2010 decade either atop the charts or breathing down the 'Bama and Clemps "dynasties" necks! Yes, whippersanders, Clemps is for real and probably will stay that way for a long time to come...at least 'til Dabo "repatriates" back to T-Town! Right, swami?

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> Right, swami?
> 
> MG


Racist, hiatist interuptist to say 3 things.

1. Congrats Jacob and tigah's all ova!

2. I had a 2 liter mountain dew bottle of Bankhead forest, Winston county, clear refreshment for last night's game. That amount is plenty for me to drink up a puke last night and run the duck boat on the river all day today chasing cans........i drank plenty btw and still didn't feel a need to piss on the grave of anyone's favorite team last night!

3. I think alabama's future/next coach will be a player on the '92 team, but it will not be Coach Swinney. Who?......think the losing 92 team!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Racist, hiatist interuptist to say ...
> 
> 3. I think alabama's future/next coach will be a player on the '92 team, but it will not be Coach Swinney. Who?......think the losing 92 team!


*ODB...ODB...ODB Sr.!!!*

Jacob, as you know the swami doesn't come out of racialist, hiatialist interruptialist mode for just any ol' CFB divining- thus your swami takeaway is, We'll be more bonded bros. than ever, you 'Whos and us St. Nickian Gumps!

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

That losing team is not nearly far enough south to be the one revealed to me this morning by the milfoil leaves that splashed into in my blind coffee cup, mg.......


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG,
These were the confirming signs sought by The Swami after reading the milfoil leaves and prior to running his poo poo eater......

A funny video of me sent by a buddy.....

https://fbwat.ch/10RloQNCSMS4mq5D


The results......


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> MG,
> These were the confirming signs sought by The Swami after reading the milfoil leaves and prior to running his poo poo eater......
> 
> A funny video of me sent by a buddy.....
> ...


The aforementioned duck is not prevalent in large numbers in my area, they are occasionally taken accidentally by inexperienced or trigger happy hunters. I had no idea that seemingly serious duck hunters actually hunted them intentionally


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Gosh Ed. You have belittled the King of Ducks. Far more interesting than a hunt for those Greenheaded farm ducks when done in their native habitats.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Would someone relate the story about how Barrow left Ohio St and went to LSU. This may be the greatest "The one that got away" story in history.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> Would someone relate the story about how Barrow left Ohio St and went to LSU. This may be the greatest "The one that got away" story in history.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...d2f9e0-1d0f-11ea-8d58-5ac3600967a1_story.html


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> Would someone relate the story about how Barrow left Ohio St and went to LSU. This may be the greatest "The one that got away" story in history.


A case of "Urban renewal as a screwy QB guru" accounts for the-one-that-got-away story. The better (for humanity) Burrow story is *"The one who never really left."* 

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> The aforementioned duck is not prevalent in large numbers in my area, they are occasionally taken accidentally by inexperienced or trigger happy hunters. I had no idea that seemingly serious duck hunters actually hunted them intentionally


I would have accidentally- or trigger-happy-hunter-taken can a l' blood orange on my dinner plate eight days a week.

Still trying to piece together swami's milfoil rune for discerning 'Bama next-non-Dabo (or Debo) HC. Let's see. Losing team farther south. High-flying canvasbacks...til they weren't. Resurfacing as a pricey and all but unobtainable entree. Fomerly with the Ducks family (Zer-0-gon). ...it's coming to me, I know it...tip of my tongue...alliterative reference...come on...draw it out...YES, Peter Principle Exemplar and Continuous CFB loop of resurrection. *WILLIE TAGGART* Saban's heir at 'Bama! Gotta be, meant to be, fated to be, can't help but be. Williie Falling Upward Taggart, to T-town in '23! You heard it here for first, from the swami's milfoil vegetarian reading!

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Lpgar said:


> Gosh Ed. You have belittled the King of Ducks. Far more interesting than a hunt for those Greenheaded farm ducks when done in their native habitats.


Thanks for the acknowledgement Gar, but I really didn't take doc's observations as belittling (at least not in this case)

Doc you are correct in that we hunt them primarily when we ain't got nothin' else. However your observation errs in that the hunt is very specialized in equipment, location and technique.

You are right again though about the "accidental" part.....and here is how........i like to set up crosswinded for them as they fly low, fast and usulally in a line. When they come in either left to right or right to left, it matters not, i always pull ahead of the big, lead drake in the line. Then through a lifetime of programming and muscle memory, when i feel the distance, speed and lead are correct.....i pull the trigger on the wingmaster! Because they are in a line......i usually watch the fourth one back crumple hard. That's the accidental part/function of age!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> I would have accidentally- or trigger-happy-hunter-taken can a l' blood orange on my dinner plate eight days a week.MG


So you’re telling me people actually eat duck and divers at that?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> So you’re telling me people actually eat duck and divers at that?


No sea ducks, no fish ducks, but I did have "accidental" access to a cormorant couple weeks ago for helping train my St. John's Dog pup to make her appointed retrieves. Accidental as in provided by power line "cookery."

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

crackerd said:


> No sea ducks, no fish ducks, but I did have "accidental" access to a cormorant couple weeks ago for helping train my St. John's Dog pup to make her appointed retrieves. Accidental as in provided by power line "cookery."


Latter-day St. John's Dog pup, that is, a/k/a black dog.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats to the Clempson athletes. They beat Duke in a sport that the ACc is known for. 
No cupcakes in ACC Basketball . & it is more rare than winning a NC in FB.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

C'mon MG,

The losing team in '92......Miami!
Not formerly a duckie......currently the head duck!

I hope everyone saw Mario Cristobal's exuberance after the Rose Bowl win. I enjoyed him and his attitude. If i ever saw a coach enjoy a win more i couldn't say when.

He hasn't been there long but his Duck team is getting bigger and faster. I think he will win the conference again next year. He is recruiting well with Warmack's and Thibodeau's in his trenches.(them boys aint from the northwest nor are they Duck legacies) Kids love him.

The ducks shoulda beat the boogs and had nice wins. I liked him when he was at Alabama and like him to further prove himself at Oregon. I like him as a future tide hc, but his alma mater may need him sooner?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> what a season, what a team, Congratulations!


Thank you, Dr. Ed!! Needless to say I enjoyed this season.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> Congrats to LSU...


Thank you. 

Congrats on your team being there.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Tim Mc said:


> Congratulations Jacob!! The state of Louisiana must have been rocking last night.
> 
> 
> BTW, just teasing you JG. Clemson is a juggernaut of a program now and looks like for some time to come.
> I don't think the '85 Chicago Bears defense could have stopped that LSU offensive machine this year. I've never seen anything like it.


Thank you!! By any chance did you see the podcast Joe Burrow did for Pardon My Take on Tuesday? Pretty relatable stuff for a decent portion of LSU fans that day.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> 1. Congrats Jacob and tigah's all ova!
> 
> 2. I had a 2 liter mountain dew bottle of Bankhead forest, Winston county, clear refreshment for last night's game. That amount is plenty for me to drink up a puke last night and run the duck boat on the river all day today chasing cans........i drank plenty btw and still didn't feel a need to piss on the grave of anyone's favorite team last night!
> 
> 3. I think alabama's future/next coach will be a player on the '92 team, but it will not be Coach Swinney. Who?......think the losing 92 team!


Thank you!!

Perhaps #2 was a contributing factor to the following link?? :lol: :lol:



roseberry said:


> A funny video of me sent by a buddy.....
> 
> https://fbwat.ch/10RloQNCSMS4mq5D
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> *ODB...ODB...ODB Sr.!!!*
> 
> Jacob, as you know the swami doesn't come out of racialist, hiatialist interruptialist mode for just any ol' CFB divining- thus your swami takeaway is, We'll be more bonded bros. than ever, you 'Whos and us St. Nickian Gumps!
> 
> MG


Well played indeed.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Jacob!! The state of Louisiana must have been rocking last night.
> ...


I didn't see it but heard about it. He said he slept through Golic and Wingo at 8:30 . He deserved to cut loose, they all did.


----------



## Super7 (Nov 18, 2015)

Targeting rules need to be overhauled. That call is changing the game with automatic ejections. I agree that you have to police it but an automatic ejection on a bang bang play can alter the outcome of the game.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

ODB-utt-slapping of a policewoman, too - can tarnish and put a NC-winning school in disrebooty, er, disrepute...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Tim Mc said:


> I didn't see it but heard about it. He said he slept through Golic and Wingo at 8:30 . He deserved to cut loose, they all did.


Couldn’t agree more. Well deserved for sure.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> ODB-utt-slapping of a policewoman, too - can tarnish and put a NC-winning school in disrebooty, er, disrepute...
> 
> MG


Was wondering when this was going to come up, so I will take the time & hit on all the important topics since Monday night’s game. 

Joe Brady gone to Carolina to be The OC. The guy responsible for taking the LSU offense out of The Stone Age is gone. The most obvious replacement is Jorge Munoz. I’m indifferent about LSU trying to promote from within on the offensive side. Here’s to hoping Steve E & Jorge learned enough. 

Dave Aranda left to go to Baylor yesterday. Perhaps in the most appropriate weather for it, there was heavy rain in The BR yesterday evening. I thought LSU would have him for 2 years & he was here for 4. Well deserved on his part. He’s bringing Bill Busch (Safeties Coach @ LSU & was with Dave @ WISKY.) with him to Baylor to be his DC. 

As for OBJ, there are several things to discuss. Obviously the money being thrown towards a few players is the most notable thing. If a player is a senior or is going to leave early for the draft, they’re no longer a student athlete after the last game is over. If a player isn’t going pro before his senior year, he would either have to forfeit his eligibility or return the money to the individual who gave it to them. Was it the best or most mature look/approach? No. It wasn’t. Is there anything that can happen from The NCAA about it? Also no. As far as what happened in the locker room afterwards, here goes. Ed O asked several previous players to speak to the team. Numerous players have verified this. Obviously Odell was one of them. There was a rumor where he was interrupting Ed O speaking to the team before relinquishing the talking to others. That has also been proven false. Make no mistake about it. Odell wasn’t exactly sober by any stretch of the imagination. He wasn’t. He also didn’t make it about him as his spill was basically, “Look what y’all did!!” Now to the butt slap “incident”. This is the same, “Top Flight Security Of The World, Craig!!”, security guard who threatened to arrest players for smoking victory cigars. He’s a dbag, IMO. Some folks will do anything for their 15 minutes & try to get some money. Don’t get me wrong. Odell can be his biggest enemy @ times. He’s not always the most mature @ times, but I’ll be a monkey’s uncle if that “incident” should have ever been brought up.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Logical culmination of all this Hip-Hip-'Who-raying away the fruits of the NC would be the Ain'ts moving up in the draft to take Burreaux as Brees' successor and have Brady come back before ever coaching an offensive play at Carolina as Payton's HC-in-waiting. (Actually, Brady could be shamed into it if only by the Carolina fanbase letting him know "Wow, so you're the guy who's going to make us forget about Sonnyboy Shula as the best OC the Panthers have ever had!" Thinking the Aints could get Burreaux at No. 3 in return for their own 1st, 2nd, and 3rd round picks this year and a 3rd rounder next year - and what do they need them for anyhow, with my Mormon mission man Taysom Hill capable of playing about five positions at once. 

MG




Jacob Hawkes said:


> Was wondering when this was going to come up, so I will take the time & hit on all the important topics since Monday night’s game.
> 
> Joe Brady gone to Carolina to be The OC. The guy responsible for taking the LSU offense out of The Stone Age is gone. The most obvious replacement is Jorge Munoz. I’m indifferent about LSU trying to promote from within on the offensive side. Here’s to hoping Steve E & Jorge learned enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Was wondering when this was going to come up, so I will take the time & hit on all the important topics since Monday night’s game.
> 
> Joe Brady gone to Carolina to be The OC. The guy responsible for taking the LSU offense out of The Stone Age is gone. The most obvious replacement is Jorge Munoz. I’m indifferent about LSU trying to promote from within on the offensive side. Here’s to hoping Steve E & Jorge learned enough.
> 
> ...


The most obvious question to me is: Why was a security guard in the players area?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> The most obvious question to me is: Why was a security guard in the players area?


Shouldn't you be too busy firing up the 2020 rtf CBB thread and encomiums to the Dukies than to be commenting on misdirected security guards at a football game? Wait a minute, maybe you meant *"zirconiums"* and you were labeling them as chintzy characters. Carry on, then!

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Logical culmination of all this Hip-Hip-'Who-raying away the fruits of the NC would be the Ain'ts moving up in the draft to take Burreaux as Brees' successor and have Brady come back before ever coaching an offensive play at Carolina as Payton's HC-in-waiting. (Actually, Brady could be shamed into it if only by the Carolina fanbase letting him know "Wow, so you're the guy who's going to make us forget about Sonnyboy Shula as the best OC the Panthers have ever had!" Thinking the Aints could get Burreaux at No. 3 in return for their own 1st, 2nd, and 3rd round picks this year and a 3rd rounder next year - and what do they need them for anyhow, with my Mormon mission man Taysom Hill capable of playing about five positions at once.
> 
> MG


Literally no chance Joe goes to Thy Saints. Sad truth.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> The most obvious question to me is: Why was a security guard in the players area?


Great question that I have no answer for.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Great question that I have no answer for.


To keep agents away from freshmen and sophmores....dangerous environment.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Absolutely agree about agents & the damage they can do. This guy obviously didn’t have LSU’s best interest in mind, IMO.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe y’all will like this, maybe some won’t. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7cZllDHzpZ/


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

That cat's panties are way too tight.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

HEY OREGON.....What's it like living your life without a title......inquiring for a friend...


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

jgsanders said:


> HEY OREGON.....What's it like living your life without a title......inquiring for a friend...


Marvin, what say you about your beloved Pac 12? 

My take..............At least you guys are good at basketball....no wait...no school in top 20 in that either....men's I mean.......Nah...just kidding with you! Seriously.....Your conference is bordering on expulsion from the Power 5 my friend....no need for expanded playoffs now.....just sayn'''...Boise St is more scary than your whole Pac 12.....and that's an old story....Mayor of the Pac 12 ie.... Marvin, I'm relieving you of your duties effective immediately. 

I'm just kidding with you Marvin, your guys will have more championships than most teams over the next ten years....I mean.....take Texas A&M for instance.....they know they are peeing $75M into the wind on Jimbo......and will have 0 Natties before Oregon gets 2......and when you think about that from the perspective of....TAMU...that's gotta make you a little sad......

Reminder---no dogs were kicked or animals harmed in this post....just trying to give grief where it's due to college football/sports fans. Hope it made you chuckle as intended...


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Marvin, what say you about your beloved Pac 12?
> 
> My take..............At least you guys are good at basketball....no wait...no school in top 20 in that either....men's I mean.......Nah...just kidding with you! Seriously.....Your conference is bordering on expulsion from the Power 5 my friend....no need for expanded playoffs now.....just sayn'''...Boise St is more scary than your whole Pac 12.....and that's an old story....Mayor of the Pac 12 ie.... Marvin, I'm relieving you of your duties effective immediately.
> 
> ...


Stir away & enjoy your moment . That moment can be as brief as a good coach's tenure.

TBS, the Huskies with a really mediocre team should have shown you where Boise State with a conference dominant team 
sits in the scheme of things in their recent bowl encounter. 

The PAC-12 girls are doing well this year, is that because they are good or is it a down year elsewhere??????????
The boys not so. 

It looks like the PAC-12 will again excel in softball, look for an SEC-PAC 12 championship if they can get by the big nine!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Oh come all yee SEC naysayers, here’s what “the next level” thinks.

NFL Draft picks thru 1st 3 rounds by conference:
40 SEC
17 Big Ten
12 Big 12
12 Pac-12
8 ACC
5 AAC
3 MWC
3 Notre Dame
2 Sun Belt
1 C-USA
1 Lenoir-Rhyne (Div. II)
1 So. Illinois (FCS)
1 Dayton (FCS)


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Oh come all yee SEC naysayers, here’s what “the next level” thinks.
> 
> NFL Draft picks thru 1st 3 rounds by conference:
> 40 SEC
> ...


Break it down by position. The O & D lines of the SEC have always been something 
to envy if you are a coach.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> Oh come all yee SEC naysayers, here’s what “the next level” thinks.
> 
> NFL Draft picks thru 1st 3 rounds by conference:
> 40 SEC
> ...


the ACC number scares me , means that Clemson has a bunch of guys returning and LSU and Alabama put a lot of guys in the NFL...I do think its funny how Ohio St is claiming Burrow in their column in certain draft polls


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, “Built by ‘Bama” (and York Barbells) still applies to the Iggles’ incoming franchise QB Jalen Hurts,

Meanwhile, Green Bay...yeah, that could be a 1st round fumble of historic proportions- or at least since Jerry Tagge or the Incredible Bulk, one Tony Mandarich.


----------



## laxdog (Jun 4, 2008)

In round 4 the ravens selected Ben Bredeson and as they were doing his bio this caught my eye. they called it a dog show doesn’t look like a show lab to me. I don’t know much about the history of the field trial sport, but I have heard the name Patton! Am I correct did she own Patton? I wasn’t sure where to put this to get more information. I was glad to see some of the members that do know the history of our sport had recently posted. P.S. excited ravens fan


----------



## laxdog (Jun 4, 2008)

https://www.baltimoreravens.com/video/ravens-select-ben-bredeson-with-pick-no-143 The link to the video


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

If the lad had gone to a quality org. like the Packers, instead of getting drafted by one of the Hairball Bros. (arguably the "better" Hairball Bro., but still...), you would have heard more about the Bredesons and Wisconsin-based NFC/AFC Five Star General Patton, his legendary trainer, and the trainer's late Da, Dr. Henry Lardy, who was even more legendary in the field of animal husbandry and the magic that's become commonplace for "introducing" studs of another horndawg nature to their partners in productivity. Of course, I argue all that from a certain bias of team & gundog ownership - 









but in the meantime, only by an organization based where the state dog is an uncultured ruffian - sorry, Dr. Carrion - would FTs be referred to as "dog shows." 



laxdog said:


> In round 4 the ravens selected Ben Bredeson and as they were doing his bio this caught my eye. they called it a dog show doesn’t look like a show lab to me. I don’t know much about the history of the field trial sport, but I have heard the name Patton! Am I correct did she own Patton? I wasn’t sure where to put this to get more information. I was glad to see some of the members that do know the history of our sport had recently posted. P.S. excited ravens fan
> View attachment 81812


MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Fire up that chant, fellas.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Fire up that chant, fellas.
> 
> View attachment 81818


funny you mention that..was listening to a homer USC Trojan sportstalk radio show yesterday afternoon and they used those stats to prove their point on how much the USC program has fallen off in the last 20 years, where they used to dominate draftees to the NFL but have not kept up with the SEC and in fact have had less NFL prospects than crosstown rival UCLA...they put the blame squarely at the feet of Lynn Swann and Clay Helton for recruiting and failing to develop those kids once they get on campus...gotta admit the stats dont lie

Even my Horns have really fallen off in the last decade of putting early round talent into the NFL


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Even my Horns have really fallen off in the last decade of putting early round talent into the NFL


”fallen off” is an understatement, could we say disappeared? I think the luster of the DKR regime has finally decayed beyond recognition.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> ...how much the USC program has fallen off in the last 20 years, where they used to dominate draftees to the NFL but have not kept up with the SEC and in fact have had less NFL prospects than crosstown rival UCLA...they put the blame squarely at the feet of Lynn Swann and Clay Helton for recruiting and failing to develop those kids once they get on campus...gotta admit the stats dont lie


Swannie's got a lot to answer for, but your bad math ain't but a small part of it. The Rhodes Scholar buddy AD who preceded him accounted for 16-17 of those last 20 years of po' Traveler's charges having "fallen off" - and as for the tea sippers, well, maybe John Mackovic can come out of retirement and help bring 'em down to where they really belong. Edit to add, Mackovic actually wouldn't have to come out of retirement at all, just make a "lateral move" - since he's currently listed as head coach of Italy's "national team."

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Swannie's got a lot to answer for, but your bad math ain't but a small part of it. The Rhodes Scholar buddy AD who preceded him accounted for 16-17 of those last 20 years of po' Traveler's charges having "fallen off" - and as for the tea sippers, well, maybe John Mackovic can come out of retirement and help bring 'em down to where they really belong. Edit to add, Mackovic actually wouldn't have to come out of retirement at all, just make a "lateral move" - since he's currently listed as head coach of Italy's "national team."
> 
> MG


I know Pat so I won't bad mouth him, I think he did the job he was hired to do and it damn near killed him. Mackovic called one great game and spent quite a few years on the University payroll playing golf at Barton Creek CC. 

What I can't believe is that Helton got a bunch of juniors to come back and play one more year but he has a full fledged QB controversy on his hands in Trojan land and he doesn't beat USC and ND they will run him out of town. He still recruits the best players out of LA because the kids want to wear the cardinal and gold, but he does a terrible job of developing talent. If UCLA ever gets into the Chip Kelly mode it could make thing interesting in Tinseltown


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Bon, There is a pacific island whose inhabitants produce individuals with the highest per capita nfl participation......by a WIDE MARGIN.

Coach McKay and many trojan coaches knew how to get there. They have forgotten somehow?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Bon, There is a pacific island whose inhabitants produce individuals with the highest per capita nfl participation......by a WIDE MARGIN.
> 
> Coach McKay and many trojan coaches knew how to get there. They have forgotten somehow?


BYU sent a bunch of missionaries there and they get all the big kids that didnt go with Tua to Tuscaloosa...and I am no Trojan fan except when they play Notre Dame...I want see them lose but I do like the cheerleaders in the white sweaters


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> funny you mention that..was listening to a homer USC Trojan sportstalk radio show yesterday afternoon and they used those stats to prove their point on how much the USC program has fallen off in the last 20 years, where they used to dominate draftees to the NFL but have not kept up with the SEC and in fact have had less NFL prospects than crosstown rival UCLA...they put the blame squarely at the feet of Lynn Swann and Clay Helton for recruiting and failing to develop those kids once they get on campus...gotta admit the stats dont lie
> 
> Even my Horns have really fallen off in the last decade of putting early round talent into the NFL


The numbers don’t lie. That’s a fact.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Old habits are hard to break.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, just ahead of kicking off the "slight possibility"/"remote chance"/"hey, let's play a four-game schedule" rtf 2020 cfb thread, gotta hand it to Our Jacob reappearing with impeccable timing to coincide with the Rosy Finch Boyz, LLC's leader having been hit with divorce proceedings and needing to raise funds so as not to sustain any direct settlement/alimony hits to his recruiting coffers!



crackerd said:


>


MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

tough times for our former CFB heroes

you have former Vandy QB Jay Cutler getting dumped by wife Kristen Cavallieri because he was lazy and unmotivated (did she ever see him play ) 

but not to be outdone by my very own UT All everything Earl Thomas having his wife put a loaded gun to his head after catching he and his brother with a couple of females in an Austin BnB after tracking him on Snapchat...ET you get my vote as IDIOT of the year


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> tough times for our former CFB heroes
> 
> you have former Vandy QB Jay Cutler getting dumped by wife Kristen Cavallieri because he was lazy and unmotivated (did she ever see him play ) ...


If you think about SEC football recruiting and how competitive it is, even for 'Dore-mats, you may have it wrong about Ms. Cavallieri (and didn't she star in "Love Story?"). Could be she's trading in one Vandy QB for a younger if "equally interceptible" model Vandy QB who has shown already that he can command attention on the free agent market: Jordan (My Bro' Aaron Only Scores on the Football Field) Rodgers, a/k/a The Bachelor. Though could be Bro' Jordan's holding out for Danica, too.

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

crackerd said:


> If you think about SEC football recruiting and how competitive it is, even for 'Dore-mats, you may have it wrong about Ms. Cavallieri (and didn't she star in "Love Story?"). Could be she's trading in one Vandy QB for a younger if "equally interceptible" model Vandy QB who has shown already that he can command attention on the free agent market: Jordan (My Bro' Aaron Only Scores on the Football Field) Rodgers, a/k/a The Bachelor. Though could be Bro' Jordan's holding out for Danica, too.
> 
> MG


you are speaking in code again or a dialect I am not familiar with so I have no idea what you are trying to say or infer


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> you are speaking in code again or a dialect I am not familiar with so I have no idea what you are trying to say or infer


Let me interpret, Jordan Rogers is the brother of Aaron Rogers. He was a failed free agent QB (from Vanderbilt same school as Cutler) at the Jaguars. He was on The Bachelorette and hooked up with a JoJo Fletcher whoever she is. Danica is Aaron’s current girlfriend Danica Patrick formerly of Indy Car Racing and NASCAR.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Letter-perfect interpretation, Dr. EdA, and if I may say, thank you for the poignant tribute to your friend Jud Little which needed not a scintilla of interpretation nor any line in a judge's book to know it came straight from the heart. 



EdA said:


> Let me interpret, Jordan Rogers is the brother of Aaron Rogers. He was a failed free agent QB (from Vanderbilt same school as Cutler) at the Jaguars. He was on The Bachelorette and hooked up with a JoJo Fletcher whoever she is. Danica is Aaron’s current girlfriend Danica Patrick formerly of Indy Car Racing and NASCAR.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Cracker,

I was browsing the 2021 recruiting rankings on 24/7 sports today. Lots of big names in the top 10. I hear Saban has email now. Much to my surprise, Bama was 43rd I believe with only 5 commits? Any concern there? What’s up with that? 

Gents, we are playing CFB this fall!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Just waitin' for y'all's and Jacob & The 'Who's leftovers, jg - like the dictate Our Marvin abides by, "Good ore makes good operators," the new adage around T-town is "We'll take what we can get - especially after all them others keep gettin' away from us to All Bran With a Lake (a/k/a Clemps) and Red Stick. Tua's bro, for example, got away to Maryland and there is great consternation now over Mac Jones being the unanimous Heism- , oops, sorry, the No. 1 tennis singles player in Tuscaloosa County. And of course even without spring training, Jawja got a head start on having the certified best special teams units in the country when they hired that proven bench press and deltoid development strategist Scott Cochran away from Saban. So lot of po' mouthin' with plenty to back it up.

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

So JT Daniels transfers from the SC Trojans to Georgia, I wonder if Kirby told him how many QB's are already on the roster or in the transfer portal...this kid is good, watched him in HS at Mater Dei and he did well at SC had Helton put a better OL in front of him. Helton just showed he has no loyalty to his starters..just one more reason for me to hope that the Trojans get their ass kicked and Helton gets run out of town...this kid deserved better


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Today we lost a great Alabamian, a great Georgian, a college football hall of famer and the leader of the Auburn athletic program since 1980. What wonderful teams and tremendous athletes he coached.

Rest in peace Coach Dye.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Simpatico with all that, rose. Helluva rabbit hunter, too. Only cussin' I ever heard directed at Dye - other than for his personally moving the Iron Bowl to West Georgia on a biennial basis - came from the Cowboy at the Mike, The American Sportsman himself, Curt Gowdy. We were "taking lunch" in the country confines of Lawrence, Mass., where he owned a radio station, and in conversation about reviving his classic program for radio with a 2-3 minute daily segment on huntin' and fishin' and maybe crawfish catchin' over a network of a couple hundred stations. Gowdy was close to the Bear, you may recall, a frequent guest on American Sportsman - and when Wyoming, his alma mater, hired Dye in 1980 or so, it was a real coup and he was figuring on the Cowboys returning to prominence for a good long spell under the Bear's fierce hard man disciple. Until Dye headed for West Georgia and the Cow College just a year later. This was, like, a decade after the sorry fact, but Curt Gowdy was still torqued. Must say it was a joyous delight to hear that dulcet Western voice - the voice of the Boston Red Sox (and of Teddy Ballgame's salmon fishing expeditions), of the AFL in Joe Willie's day, of the Super Bowl, of countless Final Fours, of just about everything sporting of note - launch into a measured tirade against Pat Dye and his chicken-sh*t (his words) departure, and for an exclusive audience of one.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Classic story MG.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the SEC and CFB lost another legend in Johnny Majors from Tennessee..legendary, classy guy


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

It is another sad day Bon. Johnny Majors is a legend as player and coach. 

Don't forget what a wonderful team he had at Pittsburgh with the great Tony Dorset.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, not a fan of Majors nor his fambly, but to this day I wonder if their sending a moving van to Bill Battle's house in Toxville was fact or "legend." You may recall that Coach Battle - another rabbit hunter of my acquaintance - became HC at UcheaT at age 28, pretty remarkable, but then again, he was one of Bear's Boys and had also coached under Paul Dietzel at Army and Doug Dickey, who he succeeded at Tennessee - again at all of 28 years old. He had a winning percentage around .750 but could never beat Bear Bryant in his 8-9 seasons, so one Saturday after a home loss, a moving van showed up at his house as a portent for "he gone." And Majors came in and was a respectable if not great coach because the rest of the SEC was in something of a lull or rebuild/"relegend-ing" (Bear, Shug, Cholly Mac, Dooley getting near the end, etc). Including 'Bama under, gulp, Ray Perkins. Always wondered if Pat Dye, apropos my little yarn above, might have succeeded Bear had he stayed at Wyoming a couple more years til Bryant announced he was retiring. But Bear fed his own ego by hiring Perkins away from NY Giants for a college job, which was unheard of at the time but surprised nobody because it was _*The Bear,*_and then Perkins opened the door for another legend to succeed *him* - Bill Parcells - and which was a precursor for Perkins' own return to the NFL with Tampa Bay after he generally failed to establish himself at 'Bama.

Also, this isn't CFB news, unless you think of the famous gunslinging (and brawling) QB who hailed from his alma mater, Abilene Christian, as Dr. EdA undoubtedly will, but *RIP to three-time Olympic gold medal sprinter Bobby Morrow*, who was faster at least by a whisker than the fastest two I ever knew on a football field who happened to be of the same pigmentation, Richmond Flowers Jr. and yes, Cris Collinsworth.

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

crackerd said:


> rose, not a fan of Majors nor his fambly, but to this day I wonder if their sending a moving van to Bill Battle's house in Toxville was fact or "legend." You may recall that Coach Battle - another rabbit hunter of my acquaintance - became HC at UcheaT at age 28, pretty remarkable, but then again, he was one of Bear's Boys and had also coached under Paul Dietzel at Army and Doug Dickey, who he succeeded at Tennessee - again at all of 28 years old. He had a winning percentage around .750 but could never beat Bear Bryant in his 8-9 seasons, so one Saturday after a home loss, a moving van showed up at his house as a portent for "he gone." And Majors came in and was a respectable if not great coach because the rest of the SEC was in something of a lull or rebuild/"relegend-ing" (Bear, Shug, Cholly Mac, Dooley getting near the end, etc). Including 'Bama under, gulp, Ray Perkins. Always wondered if Pat Dye, apropos my little yarn above, might have succeeded Bear had he stayed at Wyoming a couple more years til Bryant announced he was retiring. But Bear fed his own ego by hiring Perkins away from NY Giants for a college job, which was unheard of at the time but surprised nobody because it was _*The Bear,*_and then Perkins opened the door for another legend to succeed *him* - Bill Parcells - and which was a precursor for Perkins' own return to the NFL with Tampa Bay after he generally failed to establish himself at 'Bama.
> 
> Also, this isn't CFB news, unless you think of the famous gunslinging (and brawling) QB who hailed from his alma mater, Abilene Christian, as Dr. EdA undoubtedly will, but *RIP to three-time Olympic gold medal sprinter Bobby Morrow*, who was faster at least by a whisker than *the fastest two I ever knew on a football field who happened to be of the same pigmentation, Richmond Flowers Jr.* and yes, Cris Collinsworth.
> 
> MG


might have had something to do with the fact he was an Olympic class hurdler and sprinter...for some reason I want to say he tried to or made my Cowboys team for a short time and the knock was none of the Dallas QB's had a big enough gun together it to him and that he could outrun any DB on the team and maybe even the league


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Also, this isn't CFB news, unless you think of the famous gunslinging (and brawling) QB who hailed from his alma mater, Abilene Christian, as Dr. EdA undoubtedly will, but *RIP to three-time Olympic gold medal sprinter Bobby Morrow*, who was faster at least by a whisker than the fastest two I ever knew on a football field who happened to be of the same pigmentation, Richmond Flowers Jr. and yes, Cris Collinsworth.
> 
> MG


Morrow won 3 Gold Medals in the 1956 Olympics in the 100 and 200 meters and the 4x100 relay. Abilene Christian University’s finest with all due respect to Wilbert Montgomery star running back of the hated Philadelphia Eagles.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, what did Shirley ever do to you?

BTW, The drive to Huntland from the 'Boro over the Cumberland and up through the Paint Rock valley is as scenic and as rural as any drive for a sandwich and brew as you can take......unless it's the one from Stevenson up Crow Creek to Sherwood, up the Cumberland and on to U of the S (Swanee as us economically challenged call it). 

He was always a goodun to me!

Also recall.....watever Johnny did to Billy, fat Philly did worse to Johnny!

Johnny shoulda won in 56! (not the only cheated vol)


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, Shirley you jest. Nah, the old man was quite a producer of ballers, and I agree on the '56 Heisman race and a lot of 'em to follow until integration opened the dais to Suthn' recipients. 

Also I believe this 

>Also recall.....watever Johnny did to Billy, fat Philly did worse to Johnny!

could best be labeled KKJustice (that's Krispy Kreme justice - don't be looking for extra Konsonants that ain't there).

Hot diggity, Stevenson, Ala., my old romantic getaway (that's getting away from an angry crowd of her bros and Daddy). Not far from another fine cosmopolis, South Pittsburg, Tenn., - and that ain't Pittsburgh-South which was Birmingham or "Pitt-South "which was Johnny and Jackie's way of building a program with the likes of Hugh Green and all them boyz from Moss Point.

MG



roseberry said:


> MG, what did Shirley ever do to you?
> 
> BTW, The drive to Huntland from the 'Boro over the Cumberland and up through the Paint Rock valley is as scenic and as rural as any drive for a sandwich and brew as you can take......unless it's the one from Stevenson up Crow Creek to Sherwood, up the Cumberland and on to U of the S (Swanee as us economically challenged call it).
> 
> ...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

roseberry said:


> MG, what did Shirley ever do to you?
> 
> BTW, The drive to Huntland from the 'Boro over the Cumberland and up through the Paint Rock valley is as scenic and as rural as any drive for a sandwich and brew as you can take......unless it's the one from Stevenson up Crow Creek to Sherwood, up the Cumberland and on to U of the S (Swanee as us economically challenged call it).
> 
> ...


Over The Golden Boy ?.....I can agree on the other cheated Vol


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah Bon, "THE GOLDEN BOY" of the 2 and 8 Irish!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Ah Bon, "THE GOLDEN BOY" of the 2 and 8 Irish!


what was the old saying about winning the Heisman "...you need to have an outstanding year and hope the ND doesnt have anybody .." probably brought on by that or the year John Huarte won


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> what was the old saying about winning the Heisman "...you need to have an outstanding year and hope the ND doesnt have anybody .." probably brought on by that or the year *John Huarte* won


Y'all causing me some football screwball comedy PTSD even bringing that name up. 

I remember when he was a senior at ND he already looked like Frank "Ferret Face" Burns Eats Worms on M*A*S*H before there was a Frank Burns. But I also remember Huarte was drafted by the Jets in the first-round after they already had taken Joe Willie Namath No. 1 in the '65 AFL draft. And then Huarte and Joe Willie were nominally backing up the starting NYJ QB the immortal Myron "Mike" Taliaferro when the Jets opened the season. And then when Joe Willie was in ascendancy, both Huarte and Taliaferro (somehow pronounced "Tolliver") both got shuffled off to the Boston Patriots pretty much never to be heard from again - deservedly never heard from. Huarte was mediocre even by ND QB mediocrity standards, much less as a Heisman winner. Now Terry Hanratty, there was a little more typical subpar Irish QB publicized into becoming a collegiate star.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Cracker,

Daddy Mack Brown is ‘cruitin pretty good. Can UNC sustain this and become relevant. Me says yes. They could potentially lock down NC and eastern VA. Fertile grounds. The key is if they have a Ryan Day, etc in the coaching pipeline. I think they are gonna exceed expectations the next couple of years. Way beyond the Cornhuskers. What say you?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

The Mayor of Columbus OH ordered the removal of Chris' statue as he was a racist. Does that mean that Columbus, OH will be wiped off Rand McNally?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:


> The Mayor of Columbus OH ordered the removal of Chris' statue as he was a racist. Does that mean that Columbus, OH will be wiped off Rand McNally?


Woppville, OH anyone?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:


> The Mayor of Columbus OH ordered the removal of Chris' statue as he was a racist. Does that mean that Columbus, OH will be wiped off Rand McNally?


there are myopic fans in Columbus that are still trying to claim Joe Burrow as an Ohio State 1st round draft pick, even a couple of Fox Sports CFB stat sheets too


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Woppville, OH anyone?


Columbus is going to be renamed "Flavortown". 

Hello Mr. Fivestar 6'5" 260lb 4.4 hybrid safety/linebacker, we know you have visited Baton Rouge, Athens, Austin, College Station and Tuscaloosa........but we think you will love it here in Flavortown!

WTH?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Columbus is going to be renamed "Flavortown".
> 
> Hello Mr. Fivestar 6'5" 260lb 4.4 hybrid safety/linebacker, we know you have visited Baton Rouge, Athens, Austin, College Station and Tuscaloosa........but we think you will love it here in Flavortown!
> 
> WTH?


What's with the NCAA sanctions of Exalted coach?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> What's with the NCAA sanctions of Exalted coach?


nothing more than a hand slap, a 5k fine and no recruiting that particular athlete, and on one year of double secret probation (intended Animal House reference ) no scholarships lost, the NCAA is just creating a file for the Aggies and Jimbo should they go off the reservation ( no offense to any native Americans in the crowd) in the future


----------

